# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های درجه 2 تجربی ( شیمی ، هوشبری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی و ... )

## Prison Break

سلام
یه همچین تاپیکی در مورد رشته های ریاضی بود گفتم بهتره یه همچین تاپیکی در مورد رشته های تجربی هم زده بشه تا به بچه های تجربی که بیشتر بچه های این انجمن رو تشکیل میدن کمک بشه.
مخصوصاً در مورد انتخاب رشته...

همونطور که همه می دونن پایه و درجه 1 ترین رشته های تجربی ( پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی ، دارو سازی و یه جورایی هم فیزیوتراپی ) هستند.
اما تجربی رشته های خوب دیگه ای هم داره که بعد از این ها خوب هستند...

توی این تاپیک می تونید به بهترین رشته از نظر شما بعد از این رشته ها رای بدید تا به بچه های اینجا هم توی انتخاب کمک بشه. دلیل خودتون هم بهتره ذکر کنید..

دوستانی هم که توی این رشته ها دارن درس میخونن یا خوندن و تموم شده ازشون درخواست داریم که توی نظرسنجی شرکت کنن و نظر خودشونو در مورد رشته خودشون ذکر کنند.

تبادل نظرات در مورد این رشته ها اعم از دانشگاه ، قبولی ، بازار کار ، درآمد و ... رو در این تاپیک بعد از رای دادن انجام بدید.

----------


## nafise74

*ممنون از تاپیکتون.... لطفا کسایی که درمورد رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی و پرستاری و هوشبری چیزی میدونن لطفا نظرشون رو بگن**(خیلی برام مهمه)* :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ramin94

من انتخاب خودم شیمی هست..
دلیلش علاقه و نوع شغلی ست که 
میشه داشت..
بازم منتظر اطلاعات بیشتر دوستان هستم

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

از نظر خودم شیمی یه رشته ای هست که حد وسط نداره. رشته خوبیه در عین حال می تونه رشته ضعیفی هم باشه!

اگه دانشگاه خوبی درس بخونید مخصوصاً دولتی های معروف قطعاً جز بهترین رشته های تجربی خواهد بود. اما مثلاً اگه آزاد شیمی بخونید می تونه جز رشته های ضعیف تجربی باشه! 

من خودم علوم آزمایشگاهی رو نمیدونم کسی که دکتری میگیره دقیقاً چیکار می کنه؟!! یعنی کار آزمایش ادرار و مدفوع مردم هم با دکتر علوم آزمایشگاهی هست؟! 

امیدوارم دوستانی که توی یکی از این رشته های فوق دارن درس می خونن یا اطلاعات بالایی دارن نظر بدن.

البته اینم بگم دانشگاه خیلی مهمه! ممکنه شما مثلاً یکی از این رشته هارو در شهید بهشتی بخونید و کلی کار برای شما باشه اما در آزاد اصلا کار براتون گیر نیاد. پس اینم در نظر داشته باشید... مهم اینه توی اون رشته بهترین باشید

----------


## nafise74

> از نظر خودم شیمی یه رشته ای هست که حد وسط نداره. رشته خوبیه در عین حال می تونه رشته ضعیفی هم باشه!
> 
> اگه دانشگاه خوبی درس بخونید مخصوصاً دولتی های معروف قطعاً جز بهترین رشته های تجربی خواهد بود. اما مثلاً اگه آزاد شیمی بخونید می تونه جز رشته های ضعیف تجربی باشه! 
> 
> من خودم علوم آزمایشگاهی رو نمیدونم کسی که دکتری میگیره دقیقاً چیکار می کنه؟!! یعنی کار آزمایش ادرار و مدفوع مردم هم با دکتر علوم آزمایشگاهی هست؟! 
> 
> امیدوارم دوستانی که توی یکی از این رشته های فوق دارن درس می خونن یا اطلاعات بالایی دارن نظر بدن.
> 
> البته اینم بگم دانشگاه خیلی مهمه! ممکنه شما مثلاً یکی از این رشته هارو در شهید بهشتی بخونید و کلی کار برای شما باشه اما در آزاد اصلا کار براتون گیر نیاد. پس اینم در نظر داشته باشید... مهم اینه توی اون رشته بهترین باشید


*یعنی کسی ازاد میخونه بیکار میمونه تا اخر عمر؟؟؟ محاله!...بعد اینکه منظور شما شیمی کاربردی هس یا شیمی محض؟؟
من توو نت خوندم کسی که علوم ازمایشگاهی میخونه میتونه بعدن هرجا ک بخاد بره مثلا بخش خون یا....*

----------


## Prison Break

منظور این نیست کسی که آزاد میخونه بیکاره منظور اینه که کسی که آزاد میخونه قطعاً شانس کمتری داره برای کار.
از این رشته جدا شیم و مثلاً با داروسازی مثال بزنیم.
کسی میخواد داروساز استخدام کنه و 20 نفر بهش مراجعه می کنن. یکی آزاد تهران خونده. یکی دانشگاه تهران سراسری. یکی مشهد و ...
قطعاً اونی رو استخدام خواهد کرد که سراسری تهران خونده و بعد مثلا مشهد و اولویت آخر آزاد.

کسی که آزاد می خونه قطعاً شانس داره ولی بعد از سراسری ها... مثلاً اگه کسی که داروسازی تهران خونده شانس کسب کارش 90% باشه در یه مکان خوب با حقوق بالا ، کسی که آزاد خونده شانسش برای کار در همون جا و حقوق بالا شاید 40% باشه

----------


## nafise74

> منظور این نیست کسی که آزاد میخونه بیکاره منظور اینه که کسی که آزاد میخونه قطعاً شانس کمتری داره برای کار.
> از این رشته جدا شیم و مثلاً با داروسازی مثال بزنیم.
> کسی میخواد داروساز استخدام کنه و 20 نفر بهش مراجعه می کنن. یکی آزاد تهران خونده. یکی دانشگاه تهران سراسری. یکی مشهد و ...
> قطعاً اونی رو استخدام خواهد کرد که سراسری تهران خونده و بعد مثلا مشهد و اولویت آخر آزاد.
> 
> کسی که آزاد می خونه قطعاً شانس داره ولی بعد از سراسری ها... مثلاً اگه کسی که داروسازی تهران خونده شانس کسب کارش 90% باشه در یه مکان خوب با حقوق بالا ، کسی که آزاد خونده شانسش برای کار در همون جا و حقوق بالا شاید 40% باشه


*اوکی متوجه شدم ممنون
اخر نگفتین شیمی محض یا کاربردی؟

*

----------


## Prison Break

> *اوکی متوجه شدم ممنون
> اخر نگفتین شیمی محض یا کاربردی؟
> 
> *


من دوستانی دارم که غیرانتفاعی شیمی خوندن و کار نسبتاً خوبی ندارن ولی دوستانی هم دارم که شیمی دانشگاه های دولتی خوب درس خوندن و کار خوبی نصیبشون شده. 
ولی متاسفانه ازشون سوال نکردم کدوم شیمی و اطلاعات زیادی هم در این مورد ندارم... این تاپیک برای بدست آوردن چنین اطلاعاتی هست :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  اینا بیشترش توهم بود

----------


## nafise74

> اینا بیشترش توهم بود


جان؟؟؟ یعنی چی الان؟؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## helix

بابا تا بند پ رو نداشته باشی کار زیاد گیرت نمیاد... چه بسا کسی با مدرک پیام نور حقوقش میلیونیه 
کلا  تجربی رشته های بدی نداره اما خب تا مدرک بالا نگیری بدرد نمیخورن :Yahoo (114):

----------


## amirofff

*رشته های بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی هم بازار کار فوق العاده خوبی دارن , مخصوصا بینایی سنجی که تقریبا تمام کارهای یه چشم پزشک به جز جراحی کردن رو میتونه انجام بده ...*

----------


## amiredge

علوم آزمایشگاهی اگه تا دکترا ادامه پیدا کنه درآمد خیلی خوبی داره.هم میتونه استاد دانشگاه بشه و هم میتونی آزمایشگاه بزنه یا به عنوان مسئول فنی تو ی آزمایشگاه مشغول به کار بشه.در کل کسی که این رشته رو تا دکترا ادامه بده از بقیه رشته هایی که بالا ذکر شده موفق تره.

----------


## ramin94

> از نظر خودم شیمی یه رشته ای هست که حد وسط نداره. رشته خوبیه در عین حال می تونه رشته ضعیفی هم باشه!
> 
> اگه دانشگاه خوبی درس بخونید مخصوصاً دولتی های معروف قطعاً جز بهترین رشته های تجربی خواهد بود. اما مثلاً اگه آزاد شیمی بخونید می تونه جز رشته های ضعیف تجربی باشه! 
> 
> من خودم علوم آزمایشگاهی رو نمیدونم کسی که دکتری میگیره دقیقاً چیکار می کنه؟!! یعنی کار آزمایش ادرار و مدفوع مردم هم با دکتر علوم آزمایشگاهی هست؟! 
> 
> امیدوارم دوستانی که توی یکی از این رشته های فوق دارن درس می خونن یا اطلاعات بالایی دارن نظر بدن.
> 
> البته اینم بگم دانشگاه خیلی مهمه! ممکنه شما مثلاً یکی از این رشته هارو در شهید بهشتی بخونید و کلی کار برای شما باشه اما در آزاد اصلا کار براتون گیر نیاد. پس اینم در نظر داشته باشید... مهم اینه توی اون رشته بهترین باشید


بله درسته حق با شماست دانشگاه مهمه..
سراسری تبریز و اردبیل چه وضعیتی دارن؟ تمام مقاله ها میگن شیمی رشته ای هست سخت اما جالب و دارای بازار کارخوب ..کاربردی رو میگم...
اما نظرات دانشجویان خیلی متفاوته و گاها مقابل همن..مثلا یکی میگه محشره فوق العاده هست اون یکی میگه به دردنخور..
یکی میگه بازار کارش خوبه اون یکی میگه سخت و اشباع.
یکی میگه رشته خاصیه یکی هم میگه بین شیمی محض و مهندسی شیمی گیر کرده..
.بالاخره جریان چیه؟
یکی از دلایل مهمم برای انتخاب شیمی امکان داشتن شغل آزاده 
علوم آزمایشگاهی هم اگه دکترا داشته باشی مجوز ایجاد آزمایشگاه میگیری ولی فکر کن سرمایشو داری؟ مکان میخواد..تجهیزات تخصصی میخواد.. از یه نفر شنیدم با دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی تو یه آزمایشگاه با حقوق زیر یه میلیون مشغول کاره..البته این چیزیه که اون میگفت نمیدونم چقدر از حرفاش درست بود

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> *یعنی کسی ازاد میخونه بیکار میمونه تا اخر عمر؟؟؟ محاله!...بعد اینکه منظور شما شیمی کاربردی هس یا شیمی محض؟؟
> من توو نت خوندم کسی که علوم ازمایشگاهی میخونه میتونه بعدن هرجا ک بخاد بره مثلا بخش خون یا....*


من منظورم کاربردی هست...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

میگم همش بستگی به عرضه و توانایی طرف و البته دانشگاه داره!
من آدمی رو میشناسم که دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی داره و حداقل درآمدش 3 میلیون تومانه.
و آدمی که زیر 1 تومان میگیره...

میخوام بدونم علوم آزمایشگاهی دقیقاً اگه دکتری داشته باشی به جز زدن آزمایشگاه در چه مواردی کار برات هست؟؟ آیا خوب هست یا نه.

یا مثلاً بچه هایی که هوشبری خوندن ، اتاق عمل ، شیمی ، شنوایی سنجی و ... بیان بگن از رشته خودشون یا اگه آشنایی دارن با اطلاعات کامل اعم از دانشگاه و .. اطلاعات خودشونو به بچه ها انتقال بدن

----------


## رحيمي

> *ممنون از تاپیکتون.... لطفا کسایی که درمورد رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی و پرستاری و هوشبری چیزی میدونن لطفا نظرشون رو بگن**(خیلی برام مهمه)*


سلام 
اگه در انتخاب اين رشته ها خدمت به ديگران ملاك اصلی باشد بنده پرستاری را پيشنهاد می كنم اما اگه ملاك درآمد باشه هر سه رشته وابسته به بهداشت است و حقوق مشخص شده در وزارت بهداشت برای اين رشته ها اگه در بيمارستان دولتی مشغول شين زياد نيست اما اگه توانايی و امكانات ايجاد آزمايشگاه خصوصی را داشته باشيد فكر كنم علوم آزمايشگاهی بهتر باشد ( البته در مقطع دكترا )

----------


## ramin94

> من دوستانی دارم که غیرانتفاعی شیمی خوندن و کار نسبتاً خوبی ندارن ولی دوستانی هم دارم که شیمی دانشگاه های دولتی خوب درس خوندن و کار خوبی نصیبشون شده. 
> ولی متاسفانه ازشون سوال نکردم کدوم شیمی و اطلاعات زیادی هم در این مورد ندارم... این تاپیک برای بدست آوردن چنین اطلاعاتی هست


این که کدوم شیمی رو خوندن اهمیت داره..مثلا شیمی کاربردی شیمی محض مهندسی شیمی...البته مورد سوم جزو رشته های دانشگاهی گروه ریاضیه...
تو نظرسنجی ها میگن مهندسی شیمی از لحاظ بازار کار از کاربردی بهتره..
دلیل مهمشون هم اینه که میشه با مهندسی شیمی جذب پتروشیمی و نفت شد از طرفی هم میگن مگه به این آسونیاس که رفت پتروشیمی و نفت!!!
شیمی کاربردی هم پرطرفدارترین گرایشهاش شیمی آلی و شیمی تجزیه هست که قبول شدن تو آزمون کارشناسی ارشد اینا کار دشواریه..و البته دقیق نمیدونم آخر عاقبتشون چیه و چیکاره میشن..بازم منتظر جواب کاملترم


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  کسی نداریم اینجا برق مخابرات بخونه؟ یا کلا برق بخونه؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

به نظرم اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی قبول شدید برید. پیراپزشکی همون اتاق عمل و هوشبری و علوم آز و ... هس.
راستی من لیسانس شیمی کاربردی هستم از دانشگاه تبریز (سراسری) و اطلاعاتی در مورد شیمی آینده اون و ارشد و دکتری و تغییر رشته به دارو و ... دارم اگه سوالی داشتید در حد اطلاعاتم جواب میدم.
ولی یه جواب کلی به همتون میدم اینکه : بنده داوطلب کنکور 94 تجربی هستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Prison Break

> به نظرم اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی قبول شدید برید. پیراپزشکی همون اتاق عمل و هوشبری و علوم آز و ... هس.
> راستی من لیسانس شیمی کاربردی هستم از دانشگاه تبریز (سراسری) و اطلاعاتی در مورد شیمی آینده اون و ارشد و دکتری و تغییر رشته به دارو و ... دارم اگه سوالی داشتید در حد اطلاعاتم جواب میدم.
> ولی یه جواب کلی به همتون میدم اینکه : بنده داوطلب کنکور 94 تجربی هستم


خب سعید جان خواهشاً در مورد درس های شیمی ، بازار کار ، درامد و .. شیمی توضیح بدید بیشتر خیلی از بچه ها اینجا شاید بخوان در آینده شیمی رو انتخاب کنن یا ... ! 
شاید نظرات شما به درد ما بخوره و روی آینده ما تاثیر بگذاره. اگر محبت کنید اطلاعات کلی خودتون رو کاملاً در اختیار ما بگذارید خیلی کمک بزرگی هست

البته زیاد شنیدم شیمی لیسانس به درد نمیخوره و باید حداقل تا فوق بخونید تا کار خوب گیرتون بیاد.
2 تا از چیزهایی که توی این رشته زیاد شنیدم این بوده که دانشگاه سراسری خیلی خوب بخونید و حداقل تا فوق لیسانس!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خب سعید جان خواهشاً در مورد درس های شیمی ، بازار کار ، درامد و .. شیمی توضیح بدید بیشتر خیلی از بچه ها اینجا شاید بخوان در آینده شیمی رو انتخاب کنن یا ... ! <br>\nشاید نظرات شما به درد ما بخوره و روی آینده ما تاثیر بگذاره. اگر محبت کنید اطلاعات کلی خودتون رو کاملاً در اختیار ما بگذارید خیلی کمک بزرگی هست<br>\n<br>\nالبته زیاد شنیدم شیمی لیسانس به درد نمیخوره و باید حداقل تا فوق بخونید تا کار خوب گیرتون بیاد.<br>\n2 تا از چیزهایی که توی این رشته زیاد شنیدم این بوده که دانشگاه سراسری خیلی خوب بخونید و حداقل تا فوق لیسانس!


<br><br>
چشم
شیمی تو لیسانس دو تا گرایش داره کاربردی و محض. فرقشون اینه که کاربردی تعدادی واحد از دروس مهندسی شیمی رو هم جزو درس هاش داره مثل: خوردگی فلزات، شیمی صنعتی1(مکانیک سیالات و ترمودینامیک) شیمی صنعتی 2، اصول محاسبات(موازنه جرم و انرژی)، آز شیمی صنعتی(عملیات واحد) الکتروشیمی صنعتی،پلیمر و .. ولی محض این ها رو نداره در عوض شیمی کوانتوم،نظریه گروه در شیمی، شیمی آلی فلزی، شیمی دارویی و شاید بازم داشته باشه لست دروس رو میتونید از لینک زیر ببینید:
دانشکده شیمی - آموزش-واحدهای پیشنهادی برای هر ترم
البته بقیه دانشگاه ها هم همینارو دارن.<br>فرق دیگه اینکه خوب طبیعتا محض بیشتر شیمی میخونه ولی از صنعت چیزی نمیدونن ولی کاربردی "نسبتا" کمتر شیمی میخونه و یه اطلاعاتی هم از صنعت دارن.
بازار کار چندان تفاوتی نداره برای لیسانس محضو کاربردی. فقط بعضی جاها استخدام کردنی مینویسن ترجیحا کاربردی. ولی اکثر جاها گرایش تعیین نمیکنن برای استخدام و مینویسن لیسانس شیمی میخوایم
بعضی جاها مینوسین اولویت با کسایی هست که دانشگاه سراسری خوندن ولی عمومن فقط میگن لیسانس شیمی و تبصره ماده نداره
در آمد هم بسته به جایی که کار میکنی. من این تابستون کار آموزیمو پتروشیمی تبریز برداشتم. البته تو یکی از واحد های خصوصیش. تو شرکت ما چند تا آزمایشگاه داشت. حقوقشون 1100 بود. از صب ساعت 7 تا 3 بعد از ظهر. محیط کار بسیار آلوده به مواد سرطانزا به طوری که اکثرا بر اثر سرطان جون خودشونو از دست میدادن. عکسشونم دیدیم روی دیوار. حق.ق کلی تو اون شرکت (شیمی، مهندسی شیمی،صنایع، برق و ..) بین 1200 تا 1600 میانگین بود و همه مطلقا ناراضی بودن.راستی مواد رادیواکتیو هم بود اونجا. ولی خود پتروشیمی که خیلی محیطش آلوده تره حدود 3-4 میلیون به کارمنداش ماهیانه میداد
بچه ها پول خونشونو میدادن!گول این اعداد رو نخورید\

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ارشد گرفتن داستانش زیاد و به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره ولی اینجوری نیس که ارشد بگیری وضعیتت بهتر بشه بلکه شاید بدتر هم بشه!استخدام لیسانس بیشتره. راجع به گرایش های ارشد هم تفاوتی نداره چی بخونی ولی بهتره تجزیه بخونی چون بعضا برای استخدام گرایش تعیین میکنن معمولا هم تجزیه میخوان.
دکتری بگیری خیلی شانس بیاری شرکت داروسازی استخدام میشی یا استاد میشی.
استاد شدن زیاد هم خوب نیس. چون خودشونو مقایسه میکنن مثلا میگن خوب دکتر متخصص گوارشم دکتری تخصصی داره منم دارم چرا اون ماهی بیشتر از 10 ت در میاره ولی من 5 ت بیشتر در نمیارم؟!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

خوب فعلا همین قدر کافیه اگه سوال بیشتری بود در خدمتم  :Yahoo (1): 
گاش یه نفر بود سال 89 اینا رو بهم میگف تا 4 سال عمرمو از دست نمیدادم. منم با علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کردم و به خاطرش جلو خواسته خانواده م که بیهوشی و اتاق عمل میخواستن و هر دوشونو در میومدم، انتخاب کردم به عنوان انتخاب اول واردش کردم! 
البته من نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم فقط تجربیاتمو میگم شاید شما سرنوشتت بهتر از من نوشته شده باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Prison Break

> <br><br>
> چشم
> شیمی تو لیسانس دو تا گرایش داره کاربردی و محض. فرقشون اینه که کاربردی تعدادی واحد از دروس مهندسی شیمی رو هم جزو درس هاش داره مثل: خوردگی فلزات، شیمی صنعتی1(مکانیک سیالات و ترمودینامیک) شیمی صنعتی 2، اصول محاسبات(موازنه جرم و انرژی)، آز شیمی صنعتی(عملیات واحد) الکتروشیمی صنعتی،پلیمر و .. ولی محض این ها رو نداره در عوض شیمی کوانتوم،نظریه گروه در شیمی، شیمی آلی فلزی، شیمی دارویی و شاید بازم داشته باشه لست دروس رو میتونید از لینک زیر ببینید:
> دانشکده شیمی - آموزش-واحدهای پیشنهادی برای هر ترم
> البته بقیه دانشگاه ها هم همینارو دارن.<br>فرق دیگه اینکه خوب طبیعتا محض بیشتر شیمی میخونه ولی از صنعت چیزی نمیدونن ولی کاربردی "نسبتا" کمتر شیمی میخونه و یه اطلاعاتی هم از صنعت دارن.
> بازار کار چندان تفاوتی نداره برای لیسانس محضو کاربردی. فقط بعضی جاها استخدام کردنی مینویسن ترجیحا کاربردی. ولی اکثر جاها گرایش تعیین نمیکنن برای استخدام و مینویسن لیسانس شیمی میخوایم
> بعضی جاها مینوسین اولویت با کسایی هست که دانشگاه سراسری خوندن ولی عمومن فقط میگن لیسانس شیمی و تبصره ماده نداره
> در آمد هم بسته به جایی که کار میکنی. من این تابستون کار آموزیمو پتروشیمی تبریز برداشتم. البته تو یکی از واحد های خصوصیش. تو شرکت ما چند تا آزمایشگاه داشت. حقوقشون 1100 بود. از صب ساعت 7 تا 3 بعد از ظهر. محیط کار بسیار آلوده به مواد سرطانزا به طوری که اکثرا بر اثر سرطان جون خودشونو از دست میدادن. عکسشونم دیدیم روی دیوار. حق.ق کلی تو اون شرکت (شیمی، مهندسی شیمی،صنایع، برق و ..) بین 1200 تا 1600 میانگین بود و همه مطلقا ناراضی بودن.راستی مواد رادیواکتیو هم بود اونجا. ولی خود پتروشیمی که خیلی محیطش آلوده تره حدود 3-4 میلیون به کارمنداش ماهیانه میداد
> بچه ها پول خونشونو میدادن!گول این اعداد رو نخورید\
> ...


اول از همه تشکر کنم ازتون بابت اطلاعات مفیدتون... قطعاً در آینده خیلی از ما ها این صحبت ها تاثیر میگذاره
یعنی شما از حقوق و محیط کار ناراضی بودید؟! یعنی کار کردن در محیطی که آلودگی داره و حقوق بالایی هم نداره نسبتاً با توجه به اینا از نظر شما راضی کننده نبود. البته حق هم دارید.
یعنی شرکت های بهتری واسه یه لیسانس شیمی نیست؟؟ مثلاً شما جایی کار کنی با لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس که جونت در خطر نباشه و بالای 1.5 حداقل حقوق بگیری؟ فقط این شرکت ها ؟؟

البته رشته های دیگه هم همین دردسر رو داره. مثلاً رشته های هوشبری و اتاق عمل کار هر کسی نیست و خیلی ها اصلاً نمی تونن کار کنن توی اون شرایط. یا رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی با توجه به محیط آزمایشگاه بازم آلودگی و کاری که انجام میدی ( ازمایش ادرار و مدفوع ) بازم یه چیزیی که کار هر کسی نیست.

در کل برای رشته شیمی جایی بهتر برای استخدام حالا با هر حقوقی بالای 1 میلیون تومان که در معرض مواد سرطانزا و خطرناک نباشن نیست؟!!

----------


## ramin94

> چشمشیمی تو لیسانس دو تا گرایش داره کاربردی و محض. فرقشون اینه که کاربردی تعدادی واحد از دروس مهندسی شیمی رو هم جزو درس هاش داره مثل: خوردگی فلزات، شیمی صنعتی1(مکانیک سیالات و ترمودینامیک) شیمی صنعتی 2، اصول محاسبات(موازنه جرم و انرژی)، آز شیمی صنعتی(عملیات واحد) الکتروشیمی صنعتی،پلیمر و .. ولی محض این ها رو نداره در عوض شیمی کوانتوم،نظریه گروه در شیمی، شیمی آلی فلزی، شیمی دارویی و شاید بازم داشته باشه لست دروس رو میتونید از لینک زیر ببینید:دانشکده شیمی - آموزش-واحدهای پیشنهادی برای هر ترمالبته بقیه دانشگاه ها هم همینارو دارن.
> فرق دیگه اینکه خوب طبیعتا محض بیشتر شیمی میخونه ولی از صنعت چیزی نمیدونن ولی کاربردی "نسبتا" کمتر شیمی میخونه و یه اطلاعاتی هم از صنعت دارن.بازار کار چندان تفاوتی نداره برای لیسانس محضو کاربردی. فقط بعضی جاها استخدام کردنی مینویسن ترجیحا کاربردی. ولی اکثر جاها گرایش تعیین نمیکنن برای استخدام و مینویسن لیسانس شیمی میخوایمبعضی جاها مینوسین اولویت با کسایی هست که دانشگاه سراسری خوندن ولی عمومن فقط میگن لیسانس شیمی و تبصره ماده ندارهدر آمد هم بسته به جایی که کار میکنی. من این تابستون کار آموزیمو پتروشیمی تبریز برداشتم. البته تو یکی از واحد های خصوصیش. تو شرکت ما چند تا آزمایشگاه داشت. حقوقشون 1100 بود. از صب ساعت 7 تا 3 بعد از ظهر. محیط کار بسیار آلوده به مواد سرطانزا به طوری که اکثرا بر اثر سرطان جون خودشونو از دست میدادن. عکسشونم دیدیم روی دیوار. حق.ق کلی تو اون شرکت (شیمی، مهندسی شیمی،صنایع، برق و ..) بین 1200 تا 1600 میانگین بود و همه مطلقا ناراضی بودن.راستی مواد رادیواکتیو هم بود اونجا. ولی خود پتروشیمی که خیلی محیطش آلوده تره حدود 3-4 میلیون به کارمنداش ماهیانه میدادبچه ها پول خونشونو میدادن!گول این اعداد رو نخورید\- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -ارشد گرفتن داستانش زیاد و به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره ولی اینجوری نیس که ارشد بگیری وضعیتت بهتر بشه بلکه شاید بدتر هم بشه!استخدام لیسانس بیشتره. راجع به گرایش های ارشد هم تفاوتی نداره چی بخونی ولی بهتره تجزیه بخونی چون بعضا برای استخدام گرایش تعیین میکنن معمولا هم تجزیه میخوان.دکتری بگیری خیلی شانس بیاری شرکت داروسازی استخدام میشی یا استاد میشی.استاد شدن زیاد هم خوب نیس. چون خودشونو مقایسه میکنن مثلا میگن خوب دکتر متخصص گوارشم دکتری تخصصی داره منم دارم چرا اون ماهی بیشتر از 10 ت در میاره ولی من 5 ت بیشتر در نمیارم؟!- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -خوب فعلا همین قدر کافیه اگه سوال بیشتری بود در خدمتم گاش یه نفر بود سال 89 اینا رو بهم میگف تا 4 سال عمرمو از دست نمیدادم. منم با علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کردم و به خاطرش جلو خواسته خانواده م که بیهوشی و اتاق عمل میخواستن و هر دوشونو در میومدم، انتخاب کردم به عنوان انتخاب اول واردش کردم! البته من نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم فقط تجربیاتمو میگم شاید شما سرنوشتت بهتر از من نوشته شده باشه


کار آزاد چی؟بعضی جاها خوندم فارغ التحصيلان این رشته میتوانند کارگاه های کوچکی دایر کرده و به تولید بپردازند یعنی اینا همش دروغه؟مگه فقط پتروشیمی شیمی میخواد؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اول از همه تشکر کنم ازتون بابت اطلاعات مفیدتون... قطعاً در آینده خیلی از ما ها این صحبت ها تاثیر میگذاره
> یعنی شما از حقوق و محیط کار ناراضی بودید؟! یعنی کار کردن در محیطی که آلودگی داره و حقوق بالایی هم نداره نسبتاً با توجه به اینا از نظر شما راضی کننده نبود. البته حق هم دارید.
> یعنی شرکت های بهتری واسه یه لیسانس شیمی نیست؟؟ مثلاً شما جایی کار کنی با لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس که جونت در خطر نباشه و بالای 1.5 حداقل حقوق بگیری؟ فقط این شرکت ها ؟؟
> 
> البته رشته های دیگه هم همین دردسر رو داره. مثلاً رشته های هوشبری و اتاق عمل کار هر کسی نیست و خیلی ها اصلاً نمی تونن کار کنن توی اون شرایط. یا رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی با توجه به محیط آزمایشگاه بازم آلودگی و کاری که انجام میدی ( ازمایش ادرار و مدفوع ) بازم یه چیزیی که کار هر کسی نیست.
> 
> در کل برای رشته شیمی جایی بهتر برای استخدام حالا با هر حقوقی بالای 1 میلیون تومان که در معرض مواد سرطانزا و خطرناک نباشن نیست؟!!


پتروشیمو برای این مثال زدم که اکثرا خیال میکنن پتروشیم و پالایشگاه بهترین جاها هستن.
ناراضی بودن برای من نبود این ها نظرات کسایی بودن که اونجا کار میکردن و اعداد و ارقام دقیق میباشند!

بله جاهای دیگه ای مقل صنایع غذایی و آبمیوه و ... کلا هر جا که کنترل کیفی داشته باشه ینی اکثر کارخونه ها میتونید استخدام بشید. ولی..... ولی اینکه مثلا میگن آقا شما دو روز در هفته بیا اینجا سربزن ماهی 300 تومن بهت میدیم! دلیلشم اینه که کار شیمی زیاد سخت نیس همه چی رو تو کاغذ نوشته و یه دیپلم دیپلم هم میتونه همون کارو انجام بده! چرا با وجود این تو رو تو کاخونه ش 8 ساعت روزانه نگه داره مجبور باشه بهت یه تومن حقوق بده!؟ بیمه بده، عیدی بده و .. مثلا تو پالایشگاه یه ارشد کاربردی بود و بقیه چند نفر خانم با مدرک دیپلم! خوب این بیشتر به صرفه س تا اینکه به جای خانما لیسانس شیمی استخدام کنه و حداقل یه تومن بهش حقوق بده! بعدشم یه تومن خیلی خیلی کمه برای زندگی! 
میتونی همینطوری چند تا کارخونه استخدام بشی که دردسرهای خودشو داره  و بازم پول زیادی در نمیاری.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> کار آزاد چی؟بعضی جاها خوندم فارغ التحصيلان این رشته میتوانند کارگاه های کوچکی دایر کرده و به تولید بپردازند یعنی اینا همش دروغه؟مگه فقط پتروشیمی شیمی میخواد؟


کار آزاد میتونه تولید یا واسطه گری مواد شیمیایی باشه یا فروش دستگاه ها  و وسایل آزمایشگاهی.
فروش یا واسطه گری مواد شیمیایی پر درآمد نیس ینی اونقدی که میخوای نمیتونی در بیاری بعدشم باید خودت بلد باشی بازاری گری! بکنی. ینی یه تجربه ای تو بازار داشته باشی. فروش علاوه بر سرمایه زیاد واسطه هایی میخواد که از خارج کشور بتونی مواد وارد کنی. مثلا سفارش میگیری فلان لیتر بنزن بیاری براشون. خوب مواد رو معمولا از مرک آلمان میخرن که تحریمیم و چند برابر قیمت در میاد تا برسه به مشتری. تازه مشتری های گنده مث کارخونه های داروسازی و دانشگاه و بهداشتی و .. خودشون مستقیم از خارج خریداری میکنن از واسطه نمیگیرن. مردم عادی هم که مواد شیمیایی به کارشون نمیاد مگر اسید واسه باز کردن چاه دستشوییشون!

دستگاه هم بازم مشکلاتی که گفتم رو داره تازه سرمایه زیادی میخواد مثلا به درستگاه جی سی 400 میلیون تومن و یک اچ پی ال سی چند میلیارد تومن هست. وسایل کوچک تر رو خود شرکت ها  و کارخونه ها از خارج سفارش میدن و از واسطه نمیگیرن و مگر اینگه شرایط خاص باشه و واسط هم آدم کلفتی باید باشه! این دستگاه ها و شیشه ها رو مردم عادی نیاز ندارن که بیان ازت بخرن پس فروشی نخواهی داشت.

----------


## Prison Break

از شرایط کاری توی شرکت های خصوصی خبر ندارید؟؟ شرکتی که حقوق خوب بده و در معرض مواد سرطان زا نباشه. یا بخش های دیگه شرکت پتروشیمی. به هر حال فکر نکنم کسایی که توی رشته شیمی باشن همه توی اینجور جاها کار کنن و جونشون کف دستشون باشه. یکم بگردید حالا که 4 سال خوندید شاید کار خوبی گیر آوردید دوباره عمر خودتونو هدر ندید واسه کنکور و دانشگاه

در ضمن شما الان چرا میخواید برای کنکور 94 شرکت کنید؟ من شنیدم اگه لیسانس داشته باشید می تونید یه رشته هایی رو برای ارشد بخونید. مثلاً نمی تونید با لیسانس شیمی واسه ارشد هوشبری بخونید که دوباره 4 سال واسه لیسانس نخونید؟؟
ولی من فکر کنم اگه توی همون رشته شیمی حتی یک سال هم دنبال کار خوب بگردید بهتر از اینه دوباره کنکور شرکت کنید. مگر اینکه قصدتون فقط پزشکی و دندانپزشکی باشه!

----------


## saeid_NRT

یه سریام هستن به امید تغییر رشته به داروسازی میان شمیم بخونن تا ارشد و دکتری برن داروسازی بعد داروخونه بزنن و کلی درآمد کسب کن! این افراد سخت در اشتباهن! تباهن کلا  :Yahoo (1):  چون برای داروخئنه زدن باید پایه داروسازی داشته باشید نه رشته دیگه. این موضو رو میتونید با یه سرچ ساده تو گوگل، از وزارت بهداشت فایل موربوط به " شرایط تاسیس داروخانه"  رو دانلود کنید که به وضوح نوشته این قضیه رو.
 هم چنان اگه سوالی بود در خدمتیم  :Yahoo (1):  البته اگه تا حالا ناامید نشده باشید  :Yahoo (4): ))))))

----------


## saeid_NRT

> از شرایط کاری توی شرکت های خصوصی خبر ندارید؟؟ شرکتی که حقوق خوب بده و در معرض مواد سرطان زا نباشه. یا بخش های دیگه شرکت پتروشیمی. به هر حال فکر نکنم کسایی که توی رشته شیمی باشن همه توی اینجور جاها کار کنن و جونشون کف دستشون باشه. یکم بگردید حالا که 4 سال خوندید شاید کار خوبی گیر آوردید دوباره عمر خودتونو هدر ندید واسه کنکور و دانشگاه
> 
> در ضمن شما الان چرا میخواید برای کنکور 94 شرکت کنید؟ من شنیدم اگه لیسانس داشته باشید می تونید یه رشته هایی رو برای ارشد بخونید. مثلاً نمی تونید با لیسانس شیمی واسه ارشد هوشبری بخونید که دوباره 4 سال واسه لیسانس نخونید؟؟
> ولی من فکر کنم اگه توی همون رشته شیمی حتی یک سال هم دنبال کار خوب بگردید بهتر از اینه دوباره کنکور شرکت کنید. مگر اینکه قصدتون فقط پزشکی و دندانپزشکی باشه!


شرکتای خصوصی هم همون طوری که گفتم هستن ینی کلا بازار کار همینطوریه. در ضمن تو شرکت های خصوصی دنبال حقوق و مزایای بالا نگرد این شرکت ها از همه چی میزنن تا سود خودشون بره بالا حتی حقوق کارمندها.

اینکه رشته رو تو ارشد عوض کنی برای رشته های شناور هستش. رشته هایی مث مهندسی پلیمر، مهندسی داروسازی، تربیت بدنی، مهندسی شیمی و خیلی رشته های دیگه ولی نه هر رشته ای مث هوشبری.
بعدشم اگه به صورت شناور وارد این رشته ها بشی ارزش زیادی برات قایل نمیشن. مثلا شمایی که شناور وارد مهندسی شیمی شدی و ارشد گرفتی با کسی که مستقیم لیسانس و ارشد مهندسی شیمی داره برابر در نظر نمیگیرن.

----------


## saeid_NRT

اما کار اونایی که شیمی میخونن چجوریه؟ چیکار میکنن اصلا؟
در جواب باید بگم که کار سختی نمیکنن! همه آزمایش هایی که انجام میدن رو روی دستور کار نوشتن و شما فقط اجراشون میکنی. مثلا نوشته فلان رو بری رو فلان تیتر کن عدد رو گزارش کن. یا کار با دستگاه که آسونتره و همش اتوماتیک هست. ماده رو میریزی عدد رو نشون میده و گزارش میکنی. همین به همین سادگی  :Yahoo (1): 
مثلا تو کنترل کیفی کارخونه تفلون سازی تاوا تو شهرک صنعتی الوند قزوین کارش چجوری بود؟ هیچی هفته ای یه بار یه تخم مرغ مینداخ رو یکی از تاوه ها نوش جان میکرد میرف! خیلی جدی!


در کل واستون بگم که اگه باباتون مغازه داره یا تاجر هست برید همون کارو ادامه بدید و یاد بگیرید. بازار بهترین جاست. ولی اگه مجبورید برید دانشگاه پزشکی یا پیرا پزشکی بخونید یا در کنار رشته های دیگه یه فنی مث تراشکاری و سیم کشی و جوشکاری و .. یاد بگیرید. این واسه آقایون!

خانما هم دهن پر کن ترین رشته رو حتی تو آزاد بخونید تا فردا روز بتونید بزنید تو سر آقا داماد. همین خیلیم جدی خیلیم واقعی.

----------


## Prison Break

خب مگه در آخر مدرک مهم نیست
مثلاً میزنن فوق لیسانس پلمیر.. تو میای شیمی تا لیسانس بعد میری پلیمر. توی مدرک ذکر میشه اینطوری یا فقط میزنن مثلاً فوق لیسانس پلیمر؟!!

در کل اطلاعات خوبی بود  اما خب تجربه شما بود و خیلی های دیگه شاید بدتر از شما و یا خیلی بهتر از شما با همین مدرک براشون پیش اومده. همه یکی نیستند...

ولی من اگه بودم با این حال بازم سعی می کردم همین رشته رو ادامه بدم تا فوق یا دکتری تا اینکه برگردم و دوباره کنکور بدم. حتی اگه یک سال هم دنبال کار بگردید بازم فکر کنم بی ارزه. چون رشته های اتاق عمل و هوشبری و اینا هم فکر نکنم زیاد تفاوتی داشته باشن از لحاظ درآمد و کار با شیمی. علوم آزمایشگاهی شاید یکم بهتر باشه و پزشکی ها هم که کلاً جداست

----------


## nafise74

*دهن پر کن ترین رشته برای خانوما/؟؟ مثلا چی؟؟:yahoo (4):دندون پزشکی خوبه ولی رسیدن بهش سخته 
من از بابام که برق شریف خونده و فوق لیسانسه پرسیدم برای کار حتما باید مدرکت دانشگاه دولتی باشه یا ازاد گفت فرقی نداره اصلش پارتیه که خیلیا ندارن!!! یا دارن!!!
شیمی هم که یکی از دخترای فامیلمون خونده ایشون هم مثل سعید اقا میخان دوباره کنکور بدن!
پس فقط پرستاری میمونه که مطمعنا بعدش کاره !!!*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*دهن پر کن ترین رشته برای خانوما/؟؟ مثلا چی؟؟:yahoo (4):دندون پزشکی خوبه ولی رسیدن بهش سخته 
من از بابام که برق شریف خونده و فوق لیسانسه پرسیدم برای کار حتما باید مدرکت دانشگاه دولتی باشه یا ازاد گفت فرقی نداره اصلش پارتیه که خیلیا ندارن!!! یا دارن!!!
شیمی هم که یکی از دخترای فامیلمون خونده ایشون هم مثل سعید اقا میخان دوباره کنکور بدن!
پس فقط پرستاری میمونه که مطمعنا بعدش کاره !!!*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خب مگه در آخر مدرک مهم نیست
> مثلاً میزنن فوق لیسانس پلمیر.. تو میای شیمی تا لیسانس بعد میری پلیمر. توی مدرک ذکر میشه اینطوری یا فقط میزنن مثلاً فوق لیسانس پلیمر؟!!
> 
> در کل اطلاعات خوبی بود  اما خب تجربه شما بود و خیلی های دیگه شاید بدتر از شما و یا خیلی بهتر از شما با همین مدرک براشون پیش اومده. همه یکی نیستند...
> 
> ولی من اگه بودم با این حال بازم سعی می کردم همین رشته رو ادامه بدم تا فوق یا دکتری تا اینکه برگردم و دوباره کنکور بدم. حتی اگه یک سال هم دنبال کار بگردید بازم فکر کنم بی ارزه. چون رشته های اتاق عمل و هوشبری و اینا هم فکر نکنم زیاد تفاوتی داشته باشن از لحاظ درآمد و کار با شیمی. علوم آزمایشگاهی شاید یکم بهتر باشه و پزشکی ها هم که کلاً جداست


اگه لو بره چی؟ اگه جای دولتی استخدام بشی استعلام میکنن. درسته مملکت خر تو خره ولی به من و شما که میرسه همه چی مث معادلات ریاضیه!
البته عرض کنم که رشته شیمی کاربردی از رشته های تاپ تو دنیا هستش و اتفاقا خیلی پر ارزش تر از پزشکیه هست! اصلا پزشکی تو دنیا انقدرام ارزش نداره استاد ما میگف تو کانادا شغل دوم پزشک ها مسافرکشی بود! ولی استاد ما که شیمی خونده بود رو به عنوان ساینتیست قبول کردن ولی پزشکیا تازه مجبور بودن دوره علوم پایه رو دوباره تو کانادا بگذرونن. اگه شیمی بخونی بتونی بری آمریکا کانادا یا آلمان میتونم به جرات بگم بهتر از پزشکی هست. ولی اگه بتونی دیگه. اینم بگم که بابت داستانای هسته ای و اینا به فیزیک و شیمی و بیوشیمی به سختی ویزا میدن. تقریبا نمیدن.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *دهن پر کن ترین رشته برای خانوما/؟؟ مثلا چی؟؟:yahoo (4):دندون پزشکی خوبه ولی رسیدن بهش سخته 
> من از بابام که برق شریف خونده و فوق لیسانسه پرسیدم برای کار حتما باید مدرکت دانشگاه دولتی باشه یا ازاد گفت فرقی نداره اصلش پارتیه که خیلیا ندارن!!! یا دارن!!!
> شیمی هم که یکی از دخترای فامیلمون خونده ایشون هم مثل سعید اقا میخان دوباره کنکور بدن!
> پس فقط پرستاری میمونه که مطمعنا بعدش کاره !!!*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *دهن پر کن ترین رشته برای خانوما/؟؟ مثلا چی؟؟:yahoo (4):دندون پزشکی خوبه ولی رسیدن بهش سخته 
> من از بابام که برق شریف خونده و فوق لیسانسه پرسیدم برای کار حتما باید مدرکت دانشگاه دولتی باشه یا ازاد گفت فرقی نداره اصلش پارتیه که خیلیا ندارن!!! یا دارن!!!
> ...


همین پرستاری خوبه. شاید یه شوهر دکتر پیدا کردی  :Yahoo (1): 
لطفا این حرفم رو به فال بد نگیرید. شوهرا خیلیم التماس کنن که با شما ازدواج کنن ولی یه سری مسائلم هس دیگه.............

----------


## nafise74

> همین پرستاری خوبه. شاید یه شوهر دکتر پیدا کردی 
> لطفا این حرفم رو به فال بد نگیرید. شوهرا خیلیم التماس کنن که با شما ازدواج کنن ولی یه سری مسائلم هس دیگه.............


بهله :yahoo (94): :Yahoo (16): 
نه من خودم علوم ازمایشگاهی دوس دارم ولی پرستاری شیفت شب موندن سخته!!!
میدونم !!!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بهله :yahoo (94):
> نه من خودم علوم ازمایشگاهی دوس دارم ولی پرستاری شیفت شب موندن سخته!!!
> میدونم !!!


اونم خوبه نگران نباش  :Yahoo (1):  البته به این معنا نیس که کار پیدا میکنی و ... ولی حداقل یه رشته ای هس مردم سهل نمیگیرنش. حد اقل دکتر صدات میکنن حتی اگه بیکار باشی! ولی من به هر کی گفتم شیمی میخونم دماغشو واسم کج کرده و یه جوری گفته موفق باشی انگار صد تا فحشم داده!

راستی از ادرار و مدفوع مردم نترس عادت میکنی. خیلیم بهداشتیه و همه چی با دستگاهه اصلا نگران نباش.
ولی تا حالا سیانور رو دو دستت گرفتی؟ تا حالا باهاش کار کردی؟ در حالی که میدونی اگه یه اشتباه کنی از دستت بیوفته نه تنها خودت بلکه دیگران رو به کشتن میدی؟ اگه یه اشتباه کنی و تو محلول سیانور اسید بریزی کل آزمایشگاه رو گاز سیانور میگیره همه قطعا میمیرن؟! شیمیم بی خطر نیس البته! یا کار با عناصر گرون قیمت و....

----------


## nafise74

> اونم خوبه نگران نباش  البته به این معنا نیس که کار پیدا میکنی و ... ولی حداقل یه رشته ای هس مردم سهل نمیگیرنش. حد اقل دکتر صدات میکنن حتی اگه بیکار باشی! ولی من به هر کی گفتم شیمی میخونم دماغشو واسم کج کرده و یه جوری گفته موفق باشی انگار صد تا فحشم داده!


مهم کار پیدا کردنه و رشته ای که بهش علاقه داریم بقیه مهم نیستن تا دلشون بخاد میحرفن! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> مهم کار پیدا کردنه و رشته ای که بهش علاقه داریم بقیه مهم نیستن تا دلشون بخاد میحرفن!


منم هم سن شما بودم اینطوری فک میکردم ولی زمان و تجربه خیلی چیزا از جمله تفکرات و تمایلات رو عوض میکنه. علاقه رو ولش هر چی که دهن پر کن تره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saeid_NRT

راستی شاید من کمتر به این تاپیک سر زدم اگه کسی راجع به شیمی سوالی داره تو پیغا خصوصی هم میتونه مطرح کنه یا حتما نقل قول بگیره.

----------


## Prison Break

من خودم به نظرم علوم آزمایشگاهی بعد رشته های پزشکی اصلی بهترین رشته هست ولی خب یکم کارش مزخرفه... یعنی کار با ادرار و مدفوع مردم یکم آدم رو دلسرد می کنه... کسی اگه اطلاعات کامل درباره کار رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی داره لطفا ارائه بده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nafise74

> من خودم به نظرم علوم آزمایشگاهی بعد رشته های پزشکی اصلی بهترین رشته هست ولی خب یکم کارش مزخرفه... یعنی کار با ادرار و مدفوع مردم یکم آدم رو دلسرد می کنه... کسی اگه اطلاعات کامل درباره کار رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی داره لطفا ارائه بده


*همش که کار با اینا نیس خون و چیزای دیگه هم هس!!!هر رشته ای ممکنه یه بدی هایی داشته باشه!
منم علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلییییی دوس دارم ایشالله قبول شیم خخخ*

----------


## Prison Break

> *همش که کار با اینا نیس خون و چیزای دیگه هم هس!!!هر رشته ای ممکنه یه بدی هایی داشته باشه!
> منم علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلییییی دوس دارم ایشالله قبول شیم خخخ*


رشته خوبیه ولی کار با این چیزا آدمو دلسرد می کنه. اگه کسی باشه اطلاعات بده در این مورد شاید نظرمون عوض شد...

----------


## mahsa92

> بهله :yahoo (94):
> نه من خودم علوم ازمایشگاهی دوس دارم ولی پرستاری شیفت شب موندن سخته!!!
> میدونم !!!


بچه هاي اينجا يجوري ميگن ادرارو مدفوع انگار تا حالا ازمايش خون ندادن! همش ك ادرار و اينا نيس كه خيليا ميخوان گروه خوني تعيين بشه براشون يا چيزاي ديگه
(اينو با نفيسه نبودما با همتونم)

و حالا ج نفيسه: 
ايا ميدانيتي علوم ازمايشگاهيا هم شيفت شب دارن؟
و ايا ميدانستي رسته پرستاري ي كوه محكم پشتشه و حامي شه و نميذاره كمترين حقي از ي پرستار ضايع(؟!) بشه؟و بقيه رشته ها اينو ندارن 
جاييه به اسم نظام پرستاري
ايا ميدانستي تو اگه شيف شب وايسي تو علوم ازمايشگاهي همون ساعتي ك واسادي پات حساب ميشه و حقوق همونو ميگيري اما پرستاري ١٢ساعت حساب ميشه و حقوق بيشتري از تو ميگيره تو ي شبفت شب
ايا ميدانستي  با اجراي بسته سلامت از طرف دولت تدبيرو اميد و كليد و اينا :دي حقوق پرستارا ٤٠٪ افزايش پيدا كرد؟ ايا ميدانستي اين افزايش حقوق فقط و فقط به پرستارا و ماماها رسيد
ايا ميدانستي با اين حال من پرستاري را انتخاب نخواهم كرد؟:دي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  فقط برق شریف

----------


## Predator X

میخواستم بدونم رشته های ژنتیک ، میکروبیولوژی و بیوتکنولوژی اصلا در ایران براشون شغلی تعریف شده یا نه؟ چقدر سطح اشتغال این رشته ها بالا است و مشاغلشون چی هست؟

----------


## nafise74

> بچه هاي اينجا يجوري ميگن ادرارو مدفوع انگار تا حالا ازمايش خون ندادن! همش ك ادرار و اينا نيس كه خيليا ميخوان گروه خوني تعيين بشه براشون يا چيزاي ديگه
> (اينو با نفيسه نبودما با همتونم)
> 
> و حالا ج نفيسه: 
> ايا ميدانيتي علوم ازمايشگاهيا هم شيفت شب دارن؟
> و ايا ميدانستي رسته پرستاري ي كوه محكم پشتشه و حامي شه و نميذاره كمترين حقي از ي پرستار ضايع(؟!) بشه؟و بقيه رشته ها اينو ندارن 
> جاييه به اسم نظام پرستاري
> ايا ميدانستي تو اگه شيف شب وايسي تو علوم ازمايشگاهي همون ساعتي ك واسادي پات حساب ميشه و حقوق همونو ميگيري اما پرستاري ١٢ساعت حساب ميشه و حقوق بيشتري از تو ميگيره تو ي شبفت شب
> ايا ميدانستي  با اجراي بسته سلامت از طرف دولت تدبيرو اميد و كليد و اينا :دي حقوق پرستارا ٤٠٪ افزايش پيدا كرد؟ ايا ميدانستي اين افزايش حقوق فقط و فقط به پرستارا و ماماها رسيد
> ...


چه جالب نمیدونستم این رشته هم شیفت شب داره! منم با این حال پرستاری را قبول نخواهم کرد ولی خب چون بعدش کار و حمایته ب قول تو قبول خاهیم کرد :-d 

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## NaKayama

فیزیوتراپی ار بینایی و شنوایی سنجی پایینتره...باید میذاشتیش تو نظر سنجیت...

----------


## mahsa92

> چه جالب نمیدونستم این رشته هم شیفت شب داره! منم با این حال پرستاری را قبول نخواهم کرد ولی خب چون بعدش کار و حمایته ب قول تو قبول خاهیم کرد :-d 
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


ميترسم از پرستاري با روحياط لطيفم سازگار نيس
اره ب مامانم گفتم گف كه شبكاري دارن
هوشبري هم داره! گف يكي ميمونه بقيه تو خونه آن كال اگه نياز بود زنگ ميزنن باس بيان حتما
كلا بيمارستان همينه مدلش


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

> فیزیوتراپی ار بینایی و شنوایی سنجی پایینتره...باید میذاشتیش تو نظر سنجیت...


خب نظرات متفاوته اما من سوال و جوابی که کردم از اکثراً فیزیوتراپی به نظر بقیه و خودم بالاتر اومدن...
البته فکر نکنم از اینا پایین تر باشه شاید هم سطح باشن. هم سطح هم با بینایی سنجی. شنوایی سنجی که قطعاً‌ پایین تره از این دو رشته.

به هر حال اگه گزینه ای غیر از اینا مد نظر هر کسی هست می تونه به گزینه های دیگر رای بده...

----------


## nafise74

> ميترسم از پرستاري با روحياط لطيفم سازگار نيس
> اره ب مامانم گفتم گف كه شبكاري دارن
> هوشبري هم داره! گف يكي ميمونه بقيه تو خونه آن كال اگه نياز بود زنگ ميزنن باس بيان حتما
> كلا بيمارستان همينه مدلش
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


با روحیات لطیف منم سازگار نیس مجبوریم...هرکدوم رو قبول شدیم میریم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Harir

تو اینا به نظر من علوم آز از همه بهتره!ی دوره ای ود زمان جنگ علوم آزمایشگاهی ا فوق دیپلم ی امتحانی گذاشته ودن واسه دکترا که آزمویشگاه های خصوصی هم پزشکاشون بیستر واسه این دورن و...

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان براي پزشکيا از انترني ببعد حقوق هم ميدن؟اگه آره چقد ميدن؟براي تخصص چي؟

----------


## Alfredo

*من هنوز نفهمیدم به فرض اگه معدلم باعث شد دارو و پزشکی نیارم کدوم یکی از اینا رو بزنم .*

----------


## Alfredo

*فیزیتراپی از این ها بهتره؟*

----------


## amiredge

> *فیزیتراپی از این ها بهتره؟*


آره داداش.فیزیو بهتره.بعد بینایی سنجی و آزمایشگاه که تقریبا در یک رده ان.البته اگه واسه دکتری بخونید به نظرم آزمایشگاه میتونی از فیزیو هم بهتر باشه.

----------


## zist-konkur

> *فیزیتراپی از این ها بهتره؟*


فیزیو تراپی بهتره ولی خوب تغذیه و بینایی سنجی هم خوب هستن.
تو این سه تا اگه درس بخونی آخرش یه چیزی میشی و درآمدت خوب میشه.

----------


## Prison Break

فیزیوتراپی رشته ای که کلیت بهتری نسبت به اینا داره اما دلیل بر این نیست که این رشته ها خوب نیست. شاید یه دکتر علوم آزمایشگاهی درامد بالاتری داشته باشه از فیزیوتراپ
اما فیزیوتراپی به طور معمول از رشته های بالا بهتره... هر چند تفاوت خیلی زیادی مخصوصاً با بینایی سنجی نداره اما خب کلیت بهتری داره

----------


## Faster

من اطلاعات کامل دارم ازین رشته ها...بازار کار و .... هرچی

سوال داشتید بپرسید

----------


## Prison Break

دوستان عزیز اگه اطلاعاتی در خصوص رشته های بالا به خصوص ( شیمی و علوم آزمایشگاهی ) دارید و بازم به خصوص در زمینه درآمد و بازار کار در اختیار بچه ها قرار بدید...

علوم آزمایشگاهی هم یه رشته خوب در عین حال کمی سخت و برای بعضی ها نچسب است. به خصوص کار کردن در آزمایشگاه... همچنین شیمی هم رشته ای که با فراز نشیب زیادی همراهه و نیاز به اطلاعات بالا برای انتخاب این رشته ها هست.

----------


## zist-konkur

دوست من آزمایشگاه دکتری نداره.
دکتری آزمایشگاه باید اول پزشک عمومی بشن بعدا برن دکتری آزمایشگاه بگیرن.کلا فیزیو تراپی هم همین جوره.

----------


## Alfredo

*کسی می تونه راجه به فیزیو یا بینایی سنجی یه توضیح کامل تو همه زمینه ها بده؟ ممنونتونم*

----------


## Faster

بینایی سنجی چون ورودی کم میگیره بازار کارش خوبه

بدون دردسره...خلاصه رشته تمیز و بی دردسریه

فیزیو تراپی که کارشناسیه بازار کار متوسط بعضا هم بدی داره.... ولی در نهایت شما زیر دست دکتر فیزیو تراپ قرار میگیرید

دکتر فیزیو تراپی هم از شاخه های پزشکی عمومی هستش

درآمدش هم بسته به جایی که کار میکنید از متوسط به خوب متغیره

----------


## amiredge

> دوست من آزمایشگاه دکتری نداره.
> دکتری آزمایشگاه باید اول پزشک عمومی بشن بعدا برن دکتری آزمایشگاه بگیرن.کلا فیزیو تراپی هم همین جوره.


آزمایشگاه میری کارشناسی میگیری بعد وارد تخصصایی مثل بیوشیمی و خون شناسی و ... میشی و بعد همون تخصص رو تا دکترا ادامه میدی.
بعد وقتی دکتری گرفتی میتونی آزمایشگاه مربوط به تخصصت رو تنهایی بزنی یا با 3 نفر ذیگه با دکتری های مختلف میتونی آزمایشگاهی رو برنی که ی پزشک با مدرک تخصصش به تنهایی میزنه.
این چیزیه که ی دانشجوی آزمایشگاه به من گفت.

----------


## Shirin.H

مامایی درجه چنده؟ 3 اینا نیست که؟

----------


## Faster

نه رشته خوبیه

----------


## محمدرضا 95

علـــــــــــــوم آزمایشگاهی

اتاق عمل هم اسمش خوبه به یه آدم بی سواد بگی فکر میکنه حالا جراح مغز و قلب شدی خخخخ

----------


## mahsa92

چرا حالا چسبيدين به علوم از
بريم رشته بعدي 
هوشبري چجوريه بنظرتون؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

هوشبری که قطعاً از رشته های علوم آزمایشگاهی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی یه Level پایین تره.

ولی بعد از اینا رشته خوبیه. اما کلاً با روحیه هر کسی سازگار نیست. کلاً‌ کار توی اتاق عمل زیاد جالب نیست از نظر من... از رشته اتاق عمل اینطور که شنیدم ساده تر و بهتره کمی.

----------


## nafise74

> چرا حالا چسبيدين به علوم از
> بريم رشته بعدي 
> هوشبري چجوريه بنظرتون؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


باید از @fa!ryTale  کمک بخوای چون ایشون هوشبری میخونه

----------


## mahsa92

> هوشبری که قطعاً از رشته های علوم آزمایشگاهی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی یه Level پایین تره.
> 
> ولی بعد از اینا رشته خوبیه. اما کلاً با روحیه هر کسی سازگار نیست. کلاً‌ کار توی اتاق عمل زیاد جالب نیست از نظر من... از رشته اتاق عمل اینطور که شنیدم ساده تر و بهتره کمی.


هوشبري از علوم از بالاتره ( توي ليسانس)


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

من رشتم هوشبریه خوب با علاقه که انتخاب نکردم میخواستم یک بارم شده برا کنکور بخونم و رشته ای که واقعا لیاقتمه قبول شم ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد اما موقع انتخاب رشته خدا خدا میکردم اتاق عمل قبول نشم قبلش که هوشبری زدم اونو قبول شم چون اتاق عمل کارش به مراتب سختتر از هوشبریه فکر کن تو اتاق عمل بیشتر کارای جراح به عهده تکنیسین اتاق عمله 
اما من تا وقتی وارد این رشته هوشبری نشده بودم نمیدونستم کار تو اتاق عمل با روحیم سازگار نیست فضاش خیلی خسته کنندس و شلوغه و اند ترم زیاد رزیدنت زیاد کاراموزم زیاد  خودم که  هیچ دوستام تو کل سه سال فقط دو بار تونستن اینتوبه کنن از لحاظ درس راحت از لحاظ کار هم راحته اگر با روحیتون سازگاره
 ولی تو دانشگاه ما فقط علوم پرستاری اتاق عمل  و هوشبری هست بخوام اولویت بندی کنم علوم اگر تا دکتری ادامه داده بشه بعد هوشبری بعد اتاق عمل بعد پرستاری هوشبری شهر ما که ارشد نداره از لحاظ ادامه تحصیل هم سخته ولی از همه ی این رشته ها راحته از لحاظ بازار کار قبلا خوب بود اما الان اکثر ظرفیتا پره ولی به نظرم بینایی سنجی هم میتونه خوب باشه هوشبری منو که راضی نکرد علوم بود الان ادامه تحصیلشم داده بودم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

هوشبر سر مریض میشینه فقط داروشو انفوزیون میکنه اکسیژنشم چک میکنه بعد عمل هم به هوش میاره ولی اسپاینال یا اینتوبه های ویژه رو متخصص بیهوشی انجام میده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

هوشبر سر مریض میشینه فقط داروشو انفوزیون میکنه اکسیژنشم چک میکنه بعد عمل هم به هوش میاره ولی اسپاینال یا اینتوبه های ویژه رو متخصص بیهوشی انجام میده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نمیدونم شاید ماییکه اتاق عمل با روحیمون سازگار نیست بهتر بود تجربی نیاییم ولی علوم  ازمایشگاهی تغذیه رادیولوژی بینایی سنجی داروسازی و دندان  برا اونایی که حال اتاق عملو ندارن مناسبتره 
از لحاظ کلاس کاری بگین هوشبری از پرستاری و اتاق عمل خیلی بهتره علوم رو نمیدونم

----------


## nahid

​با 40000منطقه3.میشه علوم ازمایشگاهی ازاد قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟شهریش چقدره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Faster

:Yahoo (50): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فکر نکنم

----------


## amiredge

> ​با 40000منطقه3.میشه علوم ازمایشگاهی ازاد قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟شهریش چقدره؟؟؟؟


نه نمیشه :\

----------


## nahid

> نه نمیشه :\


پس چی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Faster

پیام نور ....یا آزاد حساب داری و اینا

----------


## amiredge

> پس چی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟


پرستاری شاید بشه.
مثلا پرستاری آزاد ساوه پارسال با تراز 6200 هم گرفته.

----------


## mahsa92

> پس چی میشه قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟


پرستاري ازاد شهرستانها


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## parastuu

من که میگم بیخیال شیمی شو یه عامه شیمی خونده های بیکار تو این مملکت هست

----------


## ramin94

*آغا تغذیه چی؟؟ قطعا رتبه خوبی میخواد..برا آزادش زیر 10000 کافیه؟؟ اصلا آزادش ارزش داره؟؟
تبریز میشه آزاد تغذیه خوند؟؟*

----------


## parastuu

بچه ها ازاد پزشکی واسه منطقه 3 چه رتبه ای میخواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من رشتم هوشبریه خوب با علاقه که انتخاب نکردم میخواستم یک بارم شده برا کنکور بخونم و رشته ای که واقعا لیاقتمه قبول شم ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد اما موقع انتخاب رشته خدا خدا میکردم اتاق عمل قبول نشم قبلش که هوشبری زدم اونو قبول شم چون اتاق عمل کارش به مراتب سختتر از هوشبریه فکر کن تو اتاق عمل بیشتر کارای جراح به عهده تکنیسین اتاق عمله 
> اما من تا وقتی وارد این رشته هوشبری نشده بودم نمیدونستم کار تو اتاق عمل با روحیم سازگار نیست فضاش خیلی خسته کنندس و شلوغه و اند ترم زیاد رزیدنت زیاد کاراموزم زیاد  خودم که  هیچ دوستام تو کل سه سال فقط دو بار تونستن اینتوبه کنن از لحاظ درس راحت از لحاظ کار هم راحته اگر با روحیتون سازگاره
>  ولی تو دانشگاه ما فقط علوم پرستاری اتاق عمل  و هوشبری هست بخوام اولویت بندی کنم علوم اگر تا دکتری ادامه داده بشه بعد هوشبری بعد اتاق عمل بعد پرستاری هوشبری شهر ما که ارشد نداره از لحاظ ادامه تحصیل هم سخته ولی از همه ی این رشته ها راحته از لحاظ بازار کار قبلا خوب بود اما الان اکثر ظرفیتا پره ولی به نظرم بینایی سنجی هم میتونه خوب باشه هوشبری منو که راضی نکرد علوم بود الان ادامه تحصیلشم داده بودم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> هوشبر سر مریض میشینه فقط داروشو انفوزیون میکنه اکسیژنشم چک میکنه بعد عمل هم به هوش میاره ولی اسپاینال یا اینتوبه های ویژه رو متخصص بیهوشی انجام میده
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


دوست عزیز پس استخدامیتون چجوریه تضمینیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کارتو  ن به اندازه ی پرستاری خستگی داره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

​من دوستم غیر مجاز شد.الان مامایی اراک آزاد میخونه.

----------


## amiredge

> ​من دوستم غیر مجاز شد.الان مامایی اراک آزاد میخونه.


مامایی چون فقط دخترارو میگیره،با 80هزار تونسته قبول شه.

----------


## parastuu

دوستان وقتی رتبه ها میاد اون موقع میتونیم واسه ازاد ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان وقتی رتبه ها میاد اون موقع میتونیم واسه ازاد ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nafise74

> دوستان وقتی رتبه ها میاد اون موقع میتونیم واسه ازاد ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> دوستان وقتی رتبه ها میاد اون موقع میتونیم واسه ازاد ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره میتونیم.. دوستان برین کافی نت اونا همه چی رو میدونن راهنماییتون میکنن 

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## ramin94

در مورد رشته تغذیه آزاد کسی اطلاعات نداره بده؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> در مورد رشته تغذیه آزاد کسی اطلاعات نداره بده؟؟


تغذيه ميگن جزوه رشته هاي نسبتا خوبه و از تمام رشته هايي كه اينجا بحث شد بالاتره شك نكن


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> تغذيه ميگن جزوه رشته هاي نسبتا خوبه و از تمام رشته هايي كه اينجا بحث شد بالاتره شك نكن
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


حتی آزادش؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> حتی آزادش؟؟


فرق نميكنه كجا بخوني رشته رو ولي بنظر من اگه رتبت در حدي هست كه ميتوني تغذيه بهوني بهتره دانشگاه دولتي يه رشته ديگه در همين سطح بخوني بازار كار تغذيه داره كم ميشه و تا ٤ سال بعد يكم نگران كنندس


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> فرق نميكنه كجا بخوني رشته رو ولي بنظر من اگه رتبت در حدي هست كه ميتوني تغذيه بهوني بهتره دانشگاه دولتي يه رشته ديگه در همين سطح بخوني بازار كار تغذيه داره كم ميشه و تا ٤ سال بعد يكم نگران كنندس
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


اگه تا کارشناسی آزاد بخونی میشه تو آزمون کارشناسی ارشد سراسری قبول شد؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> اگه تا کارشناسی آزاد بخونی میشه تو آزمون کارشناسی ارشد سراسری قبول شد؟؟


اره حتي اگه پيام نور هم باشي ميشه ازاد كه جاي خود داره
البته من نميدونم تغذيه ارشد هم داره يا نه فقط ميدونم دانشگاه هاي غير دولتي اينقد اذيتت ميكنن تا يچي ميشه ميفرستن امور مالي از همه نظر ضعيف ترن كه من امسال فقط و فقط دولتي ميزنم


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> اره حتي اگه پيام نور هم باشي ميشه ازاد كه جاي خود داره
> البته من نميدونم تغذيه ارشد هم داره يا نه فقط ميدونم دانشگاه هاي غير دولتي اينقد اذيتت ميكنن تا يچي ميشه ميفرستن امور مالي از همه نظر ضعيف ترن كه من امسال فقط و فقط دولتي ميزنم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


ارشد کدومه..تا تخصص میشه خوند..
یعنی آزاد ارزش نداره؟

----------


## mahsa92

> ارشد کدومه..تا تخصص میشه خوند..
> یعنی آزاد ارزش نداره؟


رشته تغذيه با ارزشه
من نگفتم ازاد ارزش نداره ميگم دنگ و فنگ خيليييييييي زيادي داري مگه اينكه خوابگاهي نباشي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> رشته تغذيه با ارزشه
> من نگفتم ازاد ارزش نداره ميگم دنگ و فنگ خيليييييييي زيادي داري مگه اينكه خوابگاهي نباشي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


خوابگاهی بودن که همه جا مشکله..
اگه شهر دیگه ای باشه یا باید خوابگاه بمونی یا خونه اجاره کنی که اگه بیشتر از سه نفر باشی میشه همون خوابگاه...

----------


## mahsa92

> خوابگاهی بودن که همه جا مشکله..
> اگه شهر دیگه ای باشه یا باید خوابگاه بمونی یا خونه اجاره کنی که اگه بیشتر از سه نفر باشی میشه همون خوابگاه...


من جاي شما بودم 
١- اگه ازاد شهر خودمون داشت ! و خوابگاهي نبودم و علاقه خيلي زيادي به تغذيه داستم ميرفتم وگرنه با رتبه خوب يدك كشيدن اسم دانشگاه ازاد جالب نيس
٢- با هدماتي كه ميدن واقعا همون ازاد بهتره( نسبت ب دولتي)
٣- اگه رتبم خوب بود و به رشته هاي ديگه ميخورد قطعا ميرفتم دولتي ي رشته ديگه
" اينا همه بر اساس تجربيات من توي يك سال دانشگاه رفتنم غير دولتي و مقايسه اون با دانشگاه مامانم ك دولتي ميرفت بود"
بازم تصميم با خودتونه بيشتر فكر كنيد


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> من جاي شما بودم 
> ١- اگه ازاد شهر خودمون داشت ! و خوابگاهي نبودم و علاقه خيلي زيادي به تغذيه داستم ميرفتم وگرنه با رتبه خوب يدك كشيدن اسم دانشگاه ازاد جالب نيس
> ٢- با هدماتي كه ميدن واقعا همون ازاد بهتره( نسبت ب دولتي)
> ٣- اگه رتبم خوب بود و به رشته هاي ديگه ميخورد قطعا ميرفتم دولتي ي رشته ديگه
> " اينا همه بر اساس تجربيات من توي يك سال دانشگاه رفتنم غير دولتي و مقايسه اون با دانشگاه مامانم ك دولتي ميرفت بود"
> بازم تصميم با خودتونه بيشتر فكر كنيد
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


مشکل که یکی دوتا نیست..
شاید رتبم به یه رشته سراسری خورد چند سال بخونم بعد تو بیست و چند سال دیگه فکر کنکور دوباره بزنه به سرم...چقد دیگه کنکور و درس..
میخوام یه رشته ای بخونم حتی آزاد هم باشه بیشترین سختی رو بکشم و یه چیزایی تو دست داشته باشم..

----------


## mahsa92

> مشکل که یکی دوتا نیست..
> شاید رتبم به یه رشته سراسری خورد چند سال بخونم بعد تو بیست و چند سال دیگه فکر کنکور دوباره بزنه به سرم...چقد دیگه کنکور و درس..
> میخوام یه رشته ای بخونم حتی آزاد هم باشه بیشترین سختی رو بکشم و یه چیزایی تو دست داشته باشم..


رتبت چند ميشه امسال؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ramin94

> رتبت چند ميشه امسال؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


والا چی بگم..امسال سوابق تحصیلی هم اومده نمیدونم دقیقا چند میشم..خیلی کلافم

----------


## mahsa92

> والا چی بگم..امسال سوابق تحصیلی هم اومده نمیدونم دقیقا چند میشم..خیلی کلافم


 چي بگم...
صبر كن نتيجه ها بياد پس


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## reza25

سلام.اگر برای انتخاب رشته 50کد رشته انتخاب کنیم ولی هیچکدام قبول نشدیم برای سال بعد میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟

----------


## zist-konkur

> سلام.اگر برای انتخاب رشته 50کد رشته انتخاب کنیم ولی هیچکدام قبول نشدیم برای سال بعد میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟



درود
بله میتوانید.

----------


## Seraph

دوستان میشه یه توضیحی در مورد بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی بدید ؟؟

چه رتبه ای لازم داره ؟؟؟ بازار کارش چطوره ؟؟

----------


## نابود

سلام بچه ها. ببخشید بلد نبودم تاپیک جداگانه بزنم.
من مهر 92 ژنتیک  آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم، بهمن توو تکمیل ظرفیت دامپزشکی گرمسار ولی  اینو نرفتم ثبت نام کنم زنگ که زدم گفت بیا اشکال نداره... حالا بنظرتون  دامپزشکی بهتره یا ژنتیک؟ (از حیوانات هم خوشم میاد)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام بچه ها. ببخشید بلد نبودم تاپیک جداگانه بزنم.
من مهر 92 ژنتیک  آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم، بهمن توو تکمیل ظرفیت دامپزشکی گرمسار ولی  اینو نرفتم ثبت نام کنم زنگ که زدم گفت بیا اشکال نداره... حالا بنظرتون  دامپزشکی بهتره یا ژنتیک؟ (از حیوانات هم خوشم میاد)

----------


## sin fc

چقد جالبه که بچه های شیمی هستن اینجا! من خودم شیمی دانشگاه اصفهان یک سال خوندم. ورودی 92 بودم. رشته ی بسیار خوبیه اگه توی دانشگاه خوبی خونده بشه و البته اگه علاقه و توانایی علمی دانشجو دراین رشته بالا باشه یکی از بهترین بازار کارهارو هم داره و اگه علاقه نباشه و سر اجبار انتخاب شده باشه به یکی از طاقت فرسا ترین رشته های دانشگاهی تبدیل میشه. جالب اینجاست که از نظر وجهه اجتماعیم برای اون کسایی که این عامل براشون تعیین کننده س ، وضعیت خوبی داره و در واقع با ورودت به شیمیه دانشگاه خوب بیشتر از اونچه که تو زمان کنکورت تلاش کردی عایدت میشه  و این یه واقعیت محضه :Yahoo (4): )) ... البته من داوطلب کنکور 94 تو رشته انسانی هستم! میشه گفت اینقد مباحث مربوط به علوم انسانی منو جذب کرد که راضی شدم از شیمی روزانه دانشگاه اصفهان انصراف بدم و بشینمو بخونم برا کنکور و خوب علایق در سرنوشت افراد تعیین کننده س. در کل رشته ی خوبیه و اگر خوب هم خونده بشه قطعا آینده درخشانی ( بسی درخشان تر از سایر رشته هایی که بالا ذکر شده ) داره. موفق باشین...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

با توجه به شرایط این روزها چه از نظر بازار کار چه از نظر درامد میشه گفت رشته ی پرستاری بهترین یا شاید هم تنها گزینس...

علوم در ایران متاسفانه جایگاه خوبی از لحاظ مالی نداره...علوم ازمایشگاهی و رشته های زیست سلولی مولکولی به درد کسی میخوره که علاقه ی زیادی به کارهای تحقیقی داره...و میشه گفت براش درامد زیاد مهم نیست...

اما همه چیز به علاقه ی فرد بر میگرده...
ناراضی بودن اکثر دانشجو های پرستاری میشه گفت ناشی از سال ها دل خوش کردن به قبولی در پزشکی هست...
بیشتر این مشکلات هم مربوط به مسایل ارزشی میشه...همچون عدم داشتن مهر نظام پزشکی,نداشتن استقلال کافی برای درمان بیمار و دید نامناسب بعضی از افراد نسبت به این رشته و...
و الا شیفت های شب,سختی کار و فعالیت زیاد مربوط به تمامی کادر درمانی میشه...
به یقین میشه گفت در کنار حسابداری تنها رشته ای که همیشه براش همه جا کار هست پرستاریه...
درامد خوب با توجه به تحصیل 4ساله...درامدی که رابطه ی مستقیمی با میزان فعالیت شما داره...در این روزها که اکثر رشته ها بیکاران زیادی دارن و بعضی از انها به حقوق 800هزار تومن هم راضی هستن پرستاری که حتی حقوقش رو میتونه به بالای ماهی4تومن هم برسونه از جایگاه خیلی خوبی برخوردار هست...
معلومات بالا که بعد از چند سال تجربه به میزان قابل توجهی میرسه...
میشه گفت به جز پرستاران اورژانس,پرستاران بقیه ی بخش ها کار سبک تری دارن...
چیزی که در این رشته بیشتر از هر چیزی طلبیده میشه عشق و علاقه به هم نوعه...

با توجه بیشتر مسیولین به پرستاران و مزایای جدید میشه گفت این رشته در شرایط بهتری قرار داره تا دیگر رشته های درجه ی دو تجربی...

----------


## Black Swan

پرستاری کو پس؟ :Yahoo (2): 
هوشبری و اتاق عمل تا جایی که من میدونم هیچ جای پیشرفتی نداره .. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## soheil-ss1

بنظرم شیمی. گرایش آلی.
چون جا برای ابتکار و اختراع داره.

رشته ایی که حالت کارمندی داشته باشه = نابود شدن زندگیت

----------


## Lara27

پس فیزیو کو ؟

----------


## NaKayama

> با توجه به شرایط این روزها چه از نظر بازار کار چه از نظر درامد میشه گفت رشته ی پرستاری بهترین یا شاید هم تنها گزینس...
> 
> علوم در ایران متاسفانه جایگاه خوبی از لحاظ مالی نداره...علوم ازمایشگاهی و رشته های زیست سلولی مولکولی به درد کسی میخوره که علاقه ی زیادی به کارهای تحقیقی داره...و میشه گفت براش درامد زیاد مهم نیست...
> 
> اما همه چیز به علاقه ی فرد بر میگرده...
> ناراضی بودن اکثر دانشجو های پرستاری میشه گفت ناشی از سال ها دل خوش کردن به قبولی در پزشکی هست...
> بیشتر این مشکلات هم مربوط به مسایل ارزشی میشه...همچون عدم داشتن مهر نظام پزشکی,نداشتن استقلال کافی برای درمان بیمار و دید نامناسب بعضی از افراد نسبت به این رشته و...
> و الا شیفت های شب,سختی کار و فعالیت زیاد مربوط به تمامی کادر درمانی میشه...
> به یقین میشه گفت در کنار حسابداری تنها رشته ای که همیشه براش همه جا کار هست پرستاریه...
> ...


دادا خیلی خوب گفتی...تقریبا با همه حرفات موافقم جز این قسمت که مشخص کردم...
استثنائات رو ولش کن...نسل قدیم رو هم ولش کن...نسل حال حاضر که کارشناسی برستاری بخونه نهایتا میتونه ماهی 1 تومن در بیاره...شما یه چیزی شنیدی و میگی اما در واقعیت قضیه اینی هستش که من گفتم...

----------


## amiredge

> با توجه به شرایط این روزها چه از نظر بازار کار چه از نظر درامد میشه گفت رشته ی پرستاری بهترین یا شاید هم تنها گزینس...
> 
> علوم در ایران متاسفانه جایگاه خوبی از لحاظ مالی نداره...علوم ازمایشگاهی و رشته های زیست سلولی مولکولی به درد کسی میخوره که علاقه ی زیادی به کارهای تحقیقی داره...و میشه گفت براش درامد زیاد مهم نیست...
> 
> اما همه چیز به علاقه ی فرد بر میگرده...
> ناراضی بودن اکثر دانشجو های پرستاری میشه گفت ناشی از سال ها دل خوش کردن به قبولی در پزشکی هست...
> بیشتر این مشکلات هم مربوط به مسایل ارزشی میشه...همچون عدم داشتن مهر نظام پزشکی,نداشتن استقلال کافی برای درمان بیمار و دید نامناسب بعضی از افراد نسبت به این رشته و...
> و الا شیفت های شب,سختی کار و فعالیت زیاد مربوط به تمامی کادر درمانی میشه...
> به یقین میشه گفت در کنار حسابداری تنها رشته ای که همیشه براش همه جا کار هست پرستاریه...
> ...


داداش میدونی اصلا علوم آزمایشگاه چه رشته ایه؟بازار کارش با زیست مولکولی از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره.با کارشناسی هم کار زیاده واسش.دکترای یکی از گرایشای خوبشو بگیری،راحت میتونی در حد ی متخصص پول درییاری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

> دادا خیلی خوب گفتی...تقریبا با همه حرفات موافقم جز این قسمت که مشخص کردم...
> استثنائات رو ولش کن...نسل قدیم رو هم ولش کن...نسل حال حاضر که کارشناسی برستاری بخونه نهایتا میتونه ماهی 1 تومن در بیاره...شما یه چیزی شنیدی و میگی اما در واقعیت قضیه اینی هستش که من گفتم...


*حقوق پرستاران همراه با اضافه کاری بالای یک میلیونه حتی بعضا بالای دو میلیون*

----------


## Lara27

فیزیوتراپی چطور ؟

----------


## *Yousef*

تفاوت رشته ی های پزشکی با اینا خیلی زیاده ولی وقتی شما رشته ی معمولیه علوم ازمایشگاهی رو توی یه شاخه ی خوب تا دکتری ادامه بدی هیچ فرقی با یه متخصص نداری هیچ, به نظرم هم کمیاب تر هستی و هم شخصیت اجتماعی بالاتری داری چون به هیچ وجه اشباع نشده, اما چیزی که الان پره دندونپزشک و پزشکه ... نمی گم علوم ازمایشگاهی رو ترجیح بدین به این دو رشته ولی می گم کمتر از اینا نیست اگه بخواین ادامه بدین, من امسال اگه دندون نیارم به امید خدا میرم علوم ازمایشگاه

----------


## amin278

> تفاوت رشته ی های پزشکی با اینا خیلی زیاده ولی وقتی شما رشته ی معمولیه علوم ازمایشگاهی رو توی یه شاخه ی خوب تا دکتری ادامه بدی هیچ فرقی با یه متخصص نداری هیچ, به نظرم هم کمیاب تر هستی و هم شخصیت اجتماعی بالاتری داری چون به هیچ وجه اشباع نشده, اما چیزی که الان پره دندونپزشک و پزشکه ... نمی گم علوم ازمایشگاهی رو ترجیح بدین به این دو رشته ولی می گم کمتر از اینا نیست اگه بخواین ادامه بدین, من امسال اگه دندون نیارم به امید خدا میرم علوم ازمایشگاه


یه سوال بنظر شما بینایی سنجی دانشگاه تهران ارزش یکسال تلاش بیشتر رو داره؟؟؟

----------


## NaKayama

> *حقوق پرستاران همراه با اضافه کاری بالای یک میلیونه حتی بعضا بالای دو میلیون*


اگه 8تا از دوستای من الان سال آخر برستاریشونه اینو میتونم 100% بهت بگم حداقل تو شهر من یه کارشناس برستاری که باید از 100تا فیلتر بگذره تا بتونه استخدام شه نهایتا دریافتی خالصش 1تومن خواهد بود...

----------


## Lara27

فیزیو تراپی کسی خبر نداره؟ :Yahoo (43):

----------


## NaKayama

> تفاوت رشته ی های پزشکی با اینا خیلی زیاده ولی وقتی شما رشته ی معمولیه علوم ازمایشگاهی رو توی یه شاخه ی خوب تا دکتری ادامه بدی هیچ فرقی با یه متخصص نداری هیچ, به نظرم هم کمیاب تر هستی و هم شخصیت اجتماعی بالاتری داری چون به هیچ وجه اشباع نشده, اما چیزی که الان پره دندونپزشک و پزشکه ... نمی گم علوم ازمایشگاهی رو ترجیح بدین به این دو رشته ولی می گم کمتر از اینا نیست اگه بخواین ادامه بدین, من امسال اگه دندون نیارم به امید خدا میرم علوم ازمایشگاه


علوم آزمایشگاهی تو دانشکده بزشکی از برستاری بالاتره...یعنی اول دندانه یعد دارو بعد بزشکی بعد علوم آزمایشگاهی...اما کارش خیلی سخته...طبق روایاتی که دوست داییم (که الان دکترای ژنتیکش رو هم گرفت) و خود داییم (که متخصص رادیولوژیه) به من گفتن قبولی از دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار سخته...مگر اینکه سهمیه خانواده شهدا یا جانباز داشته باشی...

----------


## mika

معرفي رشته‌ي علوم‌آزمايشگاهي از زبان دانشجوي دانشگاه تهران

----------


## NaKayama

> معرفي رشته‌ي علوم‌آزمايشگاهي از زبان دانشجوي دانشگاه تهران


اگرچه ایشون در مقطغ کارشناسیه...کارشناسی ارشد و اصل کاری یعنی دکترا مونده...
ضمنا میدونید داییم و دوستش چند نفرو گفتن که به خاطر تماس با نمونه آلوده و به دلیل بیماریهایی مثل هیاتیت یا مشابه اینها مردن...؟
علوم آزمایشگاهی میدونید چیه دیگه؟! همون نمونه هایی که تو دستشویی میریزید تو ظرف مخصوص رو این عزیزان زیر میکروسکوب بررسی میکنن...

----------


## amin278

> اگه 8تا از دوستای من الان سال آخر برستاریشونه اینو میتونم 100% بهت بگم حداقل تو شهر من یه کارشناس برستاری که باید از 100تا فیلتر بگذره تا بتونه استخدام شه نهایتا دریافتی خالصش 1تومن خواهد بود...


حقیقتش من چنتا از فیش های حقوقیشونو دیدم(از فامیل های درجه یک) حقوقشون حدود دو میلیون بود البته سابقه ی کارشون 16 سال بود

----------


## amin278

*دوستان نگفتید بینایی سنجی دانشگاه تهران ارزش یکسال پشت کنکور موندنو داره؟؟؟*

----------


## NaKayama

> حقیقتش من چنتا از فیش های حقوقیشونو دیدم(از فامیل های درجه یک) حقوقشون حدود دو میلیون بود البته سابقه ی کارشون 16 سال بود


16سال...
ضمنا اینارو بدونید که تقریبا نصف دوره تحصیلیتون رو به عنوان کارآموز توی بیمارستان میگذرونید (بدون درآمد)...ضمنا تو این دوره کاملا تحت نظر هستید (مثلا کسایی که شلواری جز شلوار بارچه ای میبوشن یا تو زمانهای عزاداری لباسی جز مشکی میبوشن, برخوردشون با دخترای بیمارستان,خوندن نماز و عضویت تو بسیج دانشجویی! و و و...) همه اینا باعث میشه شما بتونید استخدام بشید یا نه...با علم کاری ندارن راستشو بخوای...

----------


## NaKayama

> *دوستان نگفتید بینایی سنجی دانشگاه تهران ارزش یکسال پشت کنکور موندنو داره؟؟؟*


1 سال و 2 سال زمان زیادی نیست دادا...حالا اینو بعدا کاملا حس میکنی...اما اگه میخوای 1 سال بمونی برای دندان دارو یا بزشکی بمون...

----------


## amiredge

> علوم آزمایشگاهی تو دانشکده بزشکی از برستاری بالاتره...یعنی اول دندانه یعد دارو بعد بزشکی بعد علوم آزمایشگاهی...اما کارش خیلی سخته...طبق روایاتی که دوست داییم (که الان دکترای ژنتیکش رو هم گرفت) و خود داییم (که متخصص رادیولوژیه) به من گفتن قبولی از دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار سخته...مگر اینکه سهمیه خانواده شهدا یا جانباز داشته باشی...


بله خیلی سخته.ولی ارزشش رو داره/

----------


## NaKayama

> بله خیلی سخته.ولی ارزشش رو داره/


اگه منظورت تاسیس آزمایشگاهه که باید بدونی  یدونه متخصص علوم آزمایشگاهی + 2 تا متخصص بزشکی (اسم تخصص یادم نیست)برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه نیازه...اونم تو مناطقی که نیاز به آزمایشگاه دارن تازه با وام های کلان که قسطهای وحشتناکی دارن...

----------


## amiredge

> اگه منظورت تاسیس آزمایشگاهه که باید بدونی  یدونه متخصص علوم آزمایشگاهی + 2 تا متخصص بزشکی (اسم تخصص یادم نیست)برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه نیازه...اونم تو مناطقی که نیاز به آزمایشگاه دارن تازه با وام های کلان که قسطهای وحشتناکی دارن...


مطمئنی؟شرایط عوض شده ها.ببین : 

فصل دوم ) شرایط تاسیسو بهره برداري:
ماده 4- تاسیسآزمایشگاه قبل از هر گونه اقدام منوط به کسب موافقت اصولی و مجوز از کمیسیون قانونی می باشد
ماده 5- اجازه تاسیس آزمایشگاه به اشخاص حقیقی و یا حقوقی پس از تصویب کمیسیون قانونی و اخذ مجوزهاي
قانونی و با شرایط ذیل داده می شود :
الف) تابعیت جمهوري اسلامی ایران
ب) نداشتن سوء پیشینه کیفري موثر (به استناد راي محاکم صالحه)
ج ) اشخاص حقیقی متقاضی تاسیسآزمایشگاه باید داراي یکی از مدارك ذیل باشند :

1 دکتري تخصصی آسیب شناسی بالینی یا تشریحی ( یا هردو )
*-2 دکتري تخصصی علوم آزمایشگاهی*
-3 دکتراي حرفه اي علوم آزمایشگاهی
با گرایشبالینی در یک یا چند مورد از موارد قید شده درماده 3 (phd ) -4 دکتري تخصصی یا دارندگان مدرك
د) اشخاص حقوقی صرفاً می توانند در قالب شرکتهاي تعاونی خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی متقاضی باشند و باید
حداقل نصف بعلاوه یکنفر از موسسین داراي مدارك علوم آزمایشگاهی باشند و بهر حال معرفی مسئول فنی واجد
شرایط الزامی است.

----------


## Lara27

> 1 سال و 2 سال زمان زیادی نیست دادا...حالا اینو بعدا کاملا حس میکنی...اما اگه میخوای 1 سال بمونی برای دندان دارو یا بزشکی بمون...


میگن بازار کار دارو داغونه  :Yahoo (2): 
من خودم دارو میخوام ولی قبول نمیشم 
فیزیو میگن خیلی پر درامده

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> دادا خیلی خوب گفتی...تقریبا با همه حرفات موافقم جز این قسمت که مشخص کردم...
> استثنائات رو ولش کن...نسل قدیم رو هم ولش کن...نسل حال حاضر که کارشناسی برستاری بخونه نهایتا میتونه ماهی 1 تومن در بیاره...شما یه چیزی شنیدی و میگی اما در واقعیت قضیه اینی هستش که من گفتم...


من دیدم چنین کسیو داداش...البته این کسی که میگم روزی حدود13ساعت کار میکنه...و الا با یک جا کار کردن حرف شما کاملا درسته...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> داداش میدونی اصلا علوم آزمایشگاه چه رشته ایه؟بازار کارش با زیست مولکولی از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره.با کارشناسی هم کار زیاده واسش.دکترای یکی از گرایشای خوبشو بگیری،راحت میتونی در حد ی متخصص پول درییاری


بله!میدونم چه رشته ایه...
و حرف هایی هم که میزنم حرفایی نیست که بخواد از روی تعریف های اینترنت باشه یا خوش بینانه نگری سایت های معرفی مشاغل...
زدن ازمایشگاه شرایط خاص خودشو داره...سرمایه ی زیادی نیاز داره...ازمون کارشناسی ارشد به دکترای سختی داره...با وجود پزشکان پاتولوژی,پی اچ دی علوم ازمایشگاهی این روزها کمتر تاسیس ازمایشگاه میکنن...
کار شما در دکترای این رشته تحقیق هست...مثل بقیه ی علوم پایه ها...میتونین سری به ازمایشگاه ها بزنید و شرایط اونها رو از نزدیک ببینین و باهاشون صحبت کنین...
موفق باشی.

----------


## amiredge

> بله!میدونم چه رشته ایه...
> و حرف هایی هم که میزنم حرفایی نیست که بخواد از روی تعریف های اینترنت باشه یا خوش بینانه نگری سایت های معرفی مشاغل...
> زدن ازمایشگاه شرایط خاص خودشو داره...سرمایه ی زیادی نیاز داره...ازمون کارشناسی ارشد به دکترای سختی داره...با وجود پزشکان پاتولوژی,پی اچ دی علوم ازمایشگاهی این روزها کمتر تاسیس ازمایشگاه میکنن...
> کار شما در دکترای این رشته تحقیق هست...مثل بقیه ی علوم پایه ها...میتونین سری به ازمایشگاه ها بزنید و شرایط اونها رو از نزدیک ببینین و باهاشون صحبت کنین...
> موفق باشی.


دكتراش،فقط تاسيس آزمايشكاه نيست.هيئت علمي دانشگاه ها و ... هم داره

----------


## Penintent

> 16سال...
> ضمنا اینارو بدونید که تقریبا نصف دوره تحصیلیتون رو به عنوان کارآموز توی بیمارستان میگذرونید (بدون درآمد)...ضمنا تو این دوره کاملا تحت نظر هستید (مثلا کسایی که شلواری جز شلوار بارچه ای میبوشن یا تو زمانهای عزاداری لباسی جز مشکی میبوشن, برخوردشون با دخترای بیمارستان,خوندن نماز و عضویت تو بسیج دانشجویی! و و و...) همه اینا باعث میشه شما بتونید استخدام بشید یا نه...با علم کاری ندارن راستشو بخوای...


بله کاملا درست میگید!
ولی
**** به این سیستم آموزشی و تحصیلی

----------


## NaKayama

> میگن بازار کار دارو داغونه 
> من خودم دارو میخوام ولی قبول نمیشم 
> فیزیو میگن خیلی پر درامده


اونی که شما میگی متخصص فیزیولوژیه که بازم باید اول از بزشکی قبول شید بعد تخصصتونو تو این رشته بگیرید...کارشناس فیزیولوژی میگیره ماهی 500-800تومن, کارشونم خیلی سخته...
اینو همینجا بگم که درسته تفاوت بین  دندان دارو بزشکی و بقیه رشته ها از زمین تا آسمونه اما یه طوری نیست که بقیه ام کلا تعطیل باشن...من دارم نقاط منفی این رشته ها رو میگم که شما دید بازتری نسبت به انتخابتون داشته باشین...وگرنه هستن خیلیا که ازین رشته ها قبول شدن و از رشتشونم کاملا راضین...

----------


## NaKayama

> مطمئنی؟شرایط عوض شده ها.ببین : 
> 
> فصل دوم ) شرایط تاسیسو بهره برداري:
> ماده 4- تاسیسآزمایشگاه قبل از هر گونه اقدام منوط به کسب موافقت اصولی و مجوز از کمیسیون قانونی می باشد
> ماده 5- اجازه تاسیس آزمایشگاه به اشخاص حقیقی و یا حقوقی پس از تصویب کمیسیون قانونی و اخذ مجوزهاي
> قانونی و با شرایط ذیل داده می شود :
> الف) تابعیت جمهوري اسلامی ایران
> ب) نداشتن سوء پیشینه کیفري موثر (به استناد راي محاکم صالحه)
> ج ) اشخاص حقیقی متقاضی تاسیسآزمایشگاه باید داراي یکی از مدارك ذیل باشند :
> ...


خوب شما مشخصه اطلاعاتت در این زمینه کامله, اگرچه من الان خوندم تقریبا همونیه که من گفتم البته به صورت تخصصی و تکمیلتر...به زبان ساده یعنی هرکی دکترا گرفت نمیگن بفرما آزمایشگاه بزن..!!!
در کل کسایی که میخوان علوم آزمایشگاهی بخونن بدونن هم دوره کارشناسی سخته(اون آخرا سرو کارشون با ادرار و مدفوعه دیگه...) هم ارشد هم قبولی ار دکتراش...به قول دایی من از تک رقمیی شدن تو آزمون تخصص بزشکی هم سخت تره قبولی از دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی...

----------


## fateme.tehran

درجه 2 ها:


کار درمانی
کارشناسی سلامت
گفتار درمانی
مامایی
اعضای مصنوعی
بهداشت حرفه ای
بهداشت عمومی(رشته ای فوق العاده عالی واسه خانم ها)
بهداشت محیط
پرستاری
تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی
ساخت پروتز دندانی
مدیریت خدمات درمانی
مدیریت بهداشتی(که دانشگاه ایران با معدل 14 و 5 هم گرفته با میانگین درصد 35 40)
علوم صنایع غذایی
و 
دبیری های زیست و شیمی
علوم تغذیه
به ترتیب اولویت بندی
از آخر به اول
...
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Prison Break

> دادا خیلی خوب گفتی...تقریبا با همه حرفات موافقم جز این قسمت که مشخص کردم...
> استثنائات رو ولش کن...نسل قدیم رو هم ولش کن...نسل حال حاضر که کارشناسی برستاری بخونه نهایتا میتونه ماهی 1 تومن در بیاره...شما یه چیزی شنیدی و میگی اما در واقعیت قضیه اینی هستش که من گفتم...


دوست عزیز من خودم الان آشنایی دارم تو تهران ک سر جمع 3.4 ساله داره کار می کنه و با اضافه کاری داره نزدیک 3 میلیون حقوق میگیره

بیمارستان با بیمارستان فرق داره و شهر هم با شهر فرق داره. تو تهران به دلیل بزرگی و زیادی بیمارستان نسبت به باقی شهر ها هم حقوق ها بالاتره و هم کار بیشتر

اینجا تا جایی ک من دیدم دیگه حداقل حقوق واسه یه پرستار یک میلیون و یک و 200 و به 2 میلیون و 3 میلیون و حتی بالاتر هم می رسه. البته این مسئله بیشتر در شهرهای بزرگ صدق می کنه و بستگی به خود طرف هم داره.




> *دوستان نگفتید بینایی سنجی دانشگاه تهران ارزش یکسال پشت کنکور موندنو داره؟؟؟*


داداش بستگی به رتبه ات داره. اگه رشته ای هم سطح اون قبول شدی مثل فیزیوتراپی و علوم آزمایشگاهی و ... برای چی وقت تلف میخوای بکنی؟ 
اگرم میخوای بمونی واسه پزشکی بمون چون پزشکی از لحاظ رتبه ای خیلی فرق با اینا نداره اما از لحاظ رشته ای خیلی فرق داره و بهتره




> درجه 2 ها:
> 
> علوم تغذیه
> کار درمانی
> کارشناسی سلامت
> گفتار درمانی
> مامایی
> اعضای مصنوعی
> بهداشت حرفه ای
> ...



فاطمه جان این چه اولویت بندی بود ک مردم رو گمراه میکنی :Yahoo (4):  پرستاری باید بیاد خیلی بالاتر این حرفا. پرتوشناسی و پروتز های دندانی و دبیری هم خیلی بالاتر و از اونور رشته های بهداشت و سلامت و .. به نظرم چرت و پرته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> دوست عزیز من خودم الان آشنایی دارم تو تهران ک سر جمع 3.4 ساله داره کار می کنه و با اضافه کاری داره نزدیک 3 میلیون حقوق میگیره
> 
> بیمارستان با بیمارستان فرق داره و شهر هم با شهر فرق داره. تو تهران به دلیل بزرگی و زیادی بیمارستان نسبت به باقی شهر ها هم حقوق ها بالاتره و هم کار بیشتر
> 
> اینجا تا جایی ک من دیدم دیگه حداقل حقوق واسه یه پرستار یک میلیون و یک و 200 و به 2 میلیون و 3 میلیون و حتی بالاتر هم می رسه. البته این مسئله بیشتر در شهرهای بزرگ صدق می کنه و بستگی به خود طرف هم داره.
> 
> 
> 
> داداش بستگی به رتبه ات داره. اگه رشته ای هم سطح اون قبول شدی مثل فیزیوتراپی و علوم آزمایشگاهی و ... برای چی وقت تلف میخوای بکنی؟ 
> ...


از آخر به اول اومدم دوست عزیز :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## *Yousef*

فقط علوم ازمایشگاهی , واقعاً رشته ی خوبیه و علاقه دارم با توجه به اینکه بابامم همین رشته رو رفته علاقه دارم اگه برم ادامه می دم قطعاً تا ارشد, چند سال بعدشم دکترا

----------


## Lara27

> اونی که شما میگی متخصص فیزیولوژیه که بازم باید اول از بزشکی قبول شید بعد تخصصتونو تو این رشته بگیرید...کارشناس فیزیولوژی میگیره ماهی 500-800تومن, کارشونم خیلی سخته...
> اینو همینجا بگم که درسته تفاوت بین  دندان دارو بزشکی و بقیه رشته ها از زمین تا آسمونه اما یه طوری نیست که بقیه ام کلا تعطیل باشن...من دارم نقاط منفی این رشته ها رو میگم که شما دید بازتری نسبت به انتخابتون داشته باشین...وگرنه هستن خیلیا که ازین رشته ها قبول شدن و از رشتشونم کاملا راضین...


من داروسازی و فبزیوتراپی منظورم بود

----------


## ali761

> چقد جالبه که بچه های شیمی هستن اینجا! من خودم شیمی دانشگاه اصفهان یک سال خوندم. ورودی 92 بودم. رشته ی بسیار خوبیه اگه توی دانشگاه خوبی خونده بشه و البته اگه علاقه و توانایی علمی دانشجو دراین رشته بالا باشه یکی از بهترین بازار کارهارو هم داره و اگه علاقه نباشه و سر اجبار انتخاب شده باشه به یکی از طاقت فرسا ترین رشته های دانشگاهی تبدیل میشه. جالب اینجاست که از نظر وجهه اجتماعیم برای اون کسایی که این عامل براشون تعیین کننده س ، وضعیت خوبی داره و در واقع با ورودت به شیمیه دانشگاه خوب بیشتر از اونچه که تو زمان کنکورت تلاش کردی عایدت میشه  و این یه واقعیت محضه)) ... البته من داوطلب کنکور 94 تو رشته انسانی هستم! میشه گفت اینقد مباحث مربوط به علوم انسانی منو جذب کرد که راضی شدم از شیمی روزانه دانشگاه اصفهان انصراف بدم و بشینمو بخونم برا کنکور و خوب علایق در سرنوشت افراد تعیین کننده س. در کل رشته ی خوبیه و اگر خوب هم خونده بشه قطعا آینده درخشانی ( بسی درخشان تر از سایر رشته هایی که بالا ذکر شده ) داره. موفق باشین...


واقعا شیمی بازار کارش خوبه؟جز معلم!شدن دیگه چیکارا میشه کرد؟
تحصیل تا مقطع فوق لیسانس حدودا چند سال طول میکشه؟تا دکتری چطور؟
واسه این رشته شریف و دانشگاه تهران خیلی فرق دارن؟

----------


## -ava-

سلام
دوستان بامدرک لیسانس رشته شیمی چیکارمیشه کرد؟معلم میشی یعنی؟
اگه ارشد روبگیری چطور؟
رشته زمین شناسی هم همینطوریه یا نه؟
خواهشا هرکی اطلاع داره بگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> سلام
> دوستان بامدرک لیسانس رشته شیمی چیکارمیشه کرد؟معلم میشی یعنی؟
> اگه ارشد روبگیری چطور؟
> رشته زمین شناسی هم همینطوریه یا نه؟
> خواهشا هرکی اطلاع داره بگه


بستگی به گرایش انتخابی شما داره...
متاسفانه این روز ها بازار رشته ی شیمی چندان مطلوب نیست...

پیشنهاد من اینه که سمت رشته ای مثل زمین شناسی نرید,انتخاب های بهتری پیش روی شماس...

----------


## eli94

رشته های درجه2 تجربی شامل پیراپزشکیاست که زیست و شیمی و اینا شامل حالشون نمیشه اونا درجه3ان...

----------


## amin278

> داداش بستگی به رتبه ات داره. اگه رشته ای هم سطح اون قبول شدی مثل فیزیوتراپی و علوم آزمایشگاهی و ... برای چی وقت تلف میخوای بکنی؟ 
> اگرم میخوای بمونی واسه پزشکی بمون چون پزشکی از لحاظ رتبه ای خیلی فرق با اینا نداره اما از لحاظ رشته ای خیلی فرق داره و بهتره


البته من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام برای تجربی پشت کنکور بمونم!!

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

بین اینا حالا کاری به دامپزشکی ندارم...

پرستاری از بقیه بهتر هست به دو شرط :

1- دانشگاه خوب درس بخونی مثل تهران یا شهید بهشتی یا ایران 

2- تا دکترا ادامه بدی 

خلاص این روزا با لیسانس به کسی بالاتر از یک تومن نمیدن

----------


## Prison Break

> البته من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام برای تجربی پشت کنکور بمونم!!



آها. رشته خوبی هست قطعا ولی باید خیلی علاقه داشته باشید و به خودتون مطمئن باشید ک رتبه زیر حدود 5 هزار بیارید ک اگرم قبول نشدید برید رشته های اطراف اون مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی و فیزیو و .. چون رشته ای مثل بینایی سنجی به دلیل ظرفیت خیلی کم حتی اگه رتبه شما هم به قبولی بخوره احتمال قبول نشدنتون زیاده 


ولی در کل یه چیز در مورد پرستاری بگم
پرستاری بازار کارش در ایران حرف نداره. اگر توی شهرهای بزرگ هستید و بهش علاقه دارید تو انتخابش شک نکنید. این دوستانی ک میگن درآمد 1 میلیون و زیر 1 میلیون قطعا واسه شهر های کوچک تر از تهران و اصفهان و مشهد و کرج هست. تو این شهر ها بدون شک درآمد بالای 1 میلیون و تا 3.4 میلیون هم هست و بستگی به مدرک و کار شما و سابقه و اضافه کاری و محل کار و ... داره
ولی میانگینش تو شهر های بزرگ حدود 1.5 میلیون هست به نظرم

----------


## hadi r

ما تجربی ها بد بختیم میدونید چرا؟؟؟چون  علاوه بر رشته های رشته های درجه 1 رشته های درجه 2 هم ما در دانشگاه های پیام نور نیست تا ما راحت تر به رشته دلخواهمون برسیم درحالی که بچه های ریاضی و انسانی رشته هایی درجه 1 نظیر مهندسی مکانیک ، برق ، معماری و ... و انسانی ها حقوق و ... در پیام نور وجود داره.حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید؟

----------


## sin fc

> واقعا شیمی بازار کارش خوبه؟جز معلم!شدن دیگه چیکارا میشه کرد؟
> تحصیل تا مقطع فوق لیسانس حدودا چند سال طول میکشه؟تا دکتری چطور؟
> واسه این رشته شریف و دانشگاه تهران خیلی فرق دارن؟


ببینید بستگی داره تعریف شما از بازار کار خوب چی باشه! مثلا بازار کارش به اندازه دندان پزشکی یا حقوق خوب نیست اما نسبت به رشته های هم ترازش خیلی خیلی وضعیت بهتری داره تو بازار کار! مثلا بقیه رشته های علوم پایه به درد افرادی میخورن که پول اولویت نداره براشون و بیشتر تحقیق و علم رو مد نظر دارن ( که بسیار ارزشمنده ) اما شیمی برای کسی که نیم نگاهی به آینده ش و بازار کار داره رشته ی مناسبیه. و البه همونطور که ذکر کردم ، لزوم موفقیت تو این رشته تحصیل در یک دانشگاه تاپ ( دانشگاه های دولتی تهران و دولتی شهر های منطقه 1 ) هست. در کل اگه علاقه دارید حتما توصیه میکنم رشته رو مدنظر قرار بدین و تا مقاطع بالا ادامه بدین تا علاوه برای امتیاز بدیهی استادی در دانشگاه از امتیازات شغلی زیادی مثل طرح های تحقیقاتی سود آور ، کار در کارخانه های تولید مواد شیمیایی ، حضور در کارخانه های شیمیایی و صنعتی به عنوان ناظر و ... بهره مند بشین! حتی خودتونم میتونین شرکت و کارگاه خودتونو داشته باشید. .... اگه سوال دیگه داشتید بهم پیام بدید در خدمتم.

----------


## pezeshki94

> *ممنون از تاپیکتون.... لطفا کسایی که درمورد رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی و پرستاری و هوشبری چیزی میدونن لطفا نظرشون رو بگن**(خیلی برام مهمه)*


هوشبری نسبت به پرستاری بازار کار کمتری داره و درسهای به نسبت ساده تری هم داره... پرستاری توی بیمارستان ها و کلینیک ها راحت استخدام میشی و هوشبری توی دندانپزشکی ها و بیمارستان ها استخدام میشی ( البته خیلی کم نیاز دارن بیمارستان ها )
علوم آزمایشگاهی توی لیسانس میتونی توی تشخیص طبی ها یا بعضی کارخونه ها استخدام بشی ( البته بیشتر کاردانی نیاز دارن تا لیسانس ) ولی با ادامه تحصیل توی رشته ها مرتبط مثلا ایمنی شناسی تا دکترا میتونی مطب بزنی که گرفتن دکترا از کنکور هم سخت تره
من هوشبری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون زیاد جذب میشه و کم تر نیازه ولی با توجه به بیمارستان هایی که تو کشور در دست ساخت هست ( البته اکثرا مناطق محروم ) میشه انتظار داشت در چند سال آینده پرستاری رو بورس ( تر ) باشه
پرستار آقا توی بیمارستان ها بهتر جذب میشه ولی برای کارهای خصوصی مثل پرستاری کهنسالان و بچه خانم بیشتر نیاز دارن
اعزام پرستار به خارج از کشور به خصوص کشورهای گوگولی خلیج فارس داریم همچنین به ترکیه ، آلمان و کانادا ولی پرستاری نیاز اساسی بیمارستان های کشور هست..
پرستاری از دو رشته دیگه ساعات کاری بیشتری داره همینطور سخت تر هست ولی حقوقش نسبتا خوبه و میشه یه خانوداه 2 نفره رو اداره کرد :Yahoo (20):  حقوق پایه حدود 1500 (قبل از کسر مالیات ) هست ولی کارانه و حق شیفت هم که بگیری خیلی بهتر میشه

پرستاری مثل رشته های پزشکی طرح داره ولی از طرح داشتن دو رشته دیگه بی خبرم...

خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## dian

سلام به نظرتون شیمی محض بهتره یا شیمی دارویی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> سلام به نظرتون شیمی محض بهتره یا شیمی دارویی؟


سلام
دارویی بهتره

----------


## khaan

> سلام به نظرتون شیمی محض بهتره یا شیمی دارویی؟


شیمی دارویی جدید هست و کاربردی تره.

----------


## sir_mohsen

هرچی میرید فقط دامپزشکی نرید که داغونه
دوست بابام دکترای دام داره الان با هزار التماس تحویل دار بانک شده
البته اگه شهرهای کوچیک هستید دام برید اونم دام بزرگ
دام کوچیک هم دیگه جواب نمیده.چندتا کلینیک دام کوچیک هستن تو شهرهای بزرگ مثل شیراز و تهران(شهرهای دیگه خبر ندارم) که کلا بازار و دست گرفتن به هیچ دامپزشک دیگه ای هم اجازه نفس کشیدن نمیدن

فعلا بین این رشته ها به نظرم
1-بینایی
2-پرستاری
3-شنوایی
4-تغذیه

----------


## gaem313

> حقیقتش من چنتا از فیش های حقوقیشونو دیدم(از فامیل های درجه یک) حقوقشون حدود دو میلیون بود البته سابقه ی کارشون 16 سال بود


باسلام
سابقه16سال حقوقش بالای5تومنه،الکی جوسازی نکنین البته حداقلشومیگم

----------


## venus95

> هوشبری نسبت به پرستاری بازار کار کمتری داره و درسهای به نسبت ساده تری هم داره... پرستاری توی بیمارستان ها و کلینیک ها راحت استخدام میشی و هوشبری توی دندانپزشکی ها و بیمارستان ها استخدام میشی ( البته خیلی کم نیاز دارن بیمارستان ها )
> علوم آزمایشگاهی توی لیسانس میتونی توی تشخیص طبی ها یا بعضی کارخونه ها استخدام بشی ( البته بیشتر کاردانی نیاز دارن تا لیسانس ) ولی با ادامه تحصیل توی رشته ها مرتبط مثلا ایمنی شناسی تا دکترا میتونی مطب بزنی که گرفتن دکترا از کنکور هم سخت تره
> من هوشبری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون زیاد جذب میشه و کم تر نیازه ولی با توجه به بیمارستان هایی که تو کشور در دست ساخت هست ( البته اکثرا مناطق محروم ) میشه انتظار داشت در چند سال آینده پرستاری رو بورس ( تر ) باشه
> پرستار آقا توی بیمارستان ها بهتر جذب میشه ولی برای کارهای خصوصی مثل پرستاری کهنسالان و بچه خانم بیشتر نیاز دارن
> اعزام پرستار به خارج از کشور به خصوص کشورهای گوگولی خلیج فارس داریم همچنین به ترکیه ، آلمان و کانادا ولی پرستاری نیاز اساسی بیمارستان های کشور هست..
> پرستاری از دو رشته دیگه ساعات کاری بیشتری داره همینطور سخت تر هست ولی حقوقش نسبتا خوبه و میشه یه خانوداه 2 نفره رو اداره کرد حقوق پایه حدود 1500 (قبل از کسر مالیات ) هست ولی کارانه و حق شیفت هم که بگیری خیلی بهتر میشه
> 
> پرستاری مثل رشته های پزشکی طرح داره ولی از طرح داشتن دو رشته دیگه بی خبرم...
> 
> خواهش میکنم


درتکمیل بحثتون بگم پرستاری حقوقش 1700وبااضافه کارمیشه اون روبه دووبیشتررسوندوهرچی مدرکتون بیشترباشه مثلاکارشناسی ارشدباشیدحقوقتون روافزایش میدن

----------


## sam-n

دوستان یکی میخواد بره شبانه نمیدونه کدوم کد شبانه اس 
میشه راهنمایی کنین بهش بگم

----------


## artim

> دوستان یکی میخواد بره شبانه نمیدونه کدوم کد شبانه اس 
> میشه راهنمایی کنین بهش بگم


داداش کنار کد رشته اش زده روزانه یا شبانه

----------


## Amin 95

من داییم دانشجوی دکترای شیمی 
لیست دانشجویان دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
ولی میگه اصلا بازار کار نداره الان تو یه شرکت مشغول به کاره
میگه همین دکتراشم صرفا برای این که حقوقم بره بالا و کلا اسمش باشه آقای دکتر دارم میخونم


1
مهدی کیهانیان
شیمی - شیمی آلی
دکترای تخصصی (Ph.D)

----------


## amin278

> باسلام
> سابقه16سال حقوقش بالای5تومنه،الکی جوسازی نکنین البته حداقلشومیگم


بهتره شما جوسازی نکنید! :Yahoo (21): 
نزدیک ترین شخص به من پرستاره 
بالای 5 میلیون در شهر های بزرگتری مثل تهران امکان پذیره نه در همه جا
یا علی

----------


## emprator227

فیزیوتراپی برای چی بین اینا نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zahra_sba

سلام دوستان 
آیا کسی میدونه چه  رشته هایی از تجربی دارای محدودیت سنی هست ؟و تا چندسال ؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

دوستان الان اصصصلا وقت فکر کردن به رشته نیست
ولی همین قد بهتون بگم پرستاری اون سرزمین رویاها که خیلی هاتون فک میکنین نیست....

----------


## barghak

فیزیوتراپی هر شهرستان چند تا بیشتر سهمیه نداره اینو یه مسئول گفت و اب پاکی ریخت رو دست همه
داخل ایران لطفا دنبال علم نباشید............................
بعد از پزشکی و دندان و دارو.................
پرستاری...فیزیتراپی(محدود و کسب مجوز راستشو بخاین شهرستان کوچیک ما الان بیش از 6 ازمایشکا و 6 فیزیوتراپ داره).....بینایی سنج
دبیری......معلمی
++++++++++++++
بقیه هم راهی سطل اشغال ایران

----------


## SanliTa

> *اوکی متوجه شدم ممنون
> اخر نگفتین شیمی محض یا کاربردی؟
> 
> *


اینکه رشته شیمی کاربردی بهتره یا محض و بازار کار کدوم بهتره 
باید بگم بهتون ک تقریبا این دوتا رشته درساشون یکیه و دقیقا  نمیدونم اما حول و حوش 25 واحد احتمالا با هم فرق دارن  و فرق انچنانی باه هم  دیگه ندارن
ولی چون شیمی  کاربردی مثلا کاربردی تره بازار کارش بهتره ولی در کل رشته شیمی بازار کار خوبی نداره
البته هیچ رشته ای بازار کار خوبی نداره اگه تاپ باشی شاید کاری گیرت بیادش
اینم برای خوندن رشته شیمی حتما باید ب این رشته علاقه داشته باشید  همه درساتونم شیمیه . شیمی معدنی شیمی الی شیمی تجزیه و.............
رشته سختیه  علاقه نداشته باشید  درجا میزنید

----------


## SanliTa

> سلام به نظرتون شیمی محض بهتره یا شیمی دارویی؟


دوست عزیزم
 ما در رشته شیمی در دوره کارشناسی(لیسانس) دوتا گرایش بیشتر نداریم اونم شیمی کاربردی هست و شیمی محض

این شیمی دارویی ک اسمش ب گوش شما خورده  گرایش در دوره  کارشناسی ارشد و دکتراست و با هر دو گرایش دوره کارشناسی میشه بهش رسید 

لازم بذکره بگم شیمی دارویی همون داروسازی نیست و فکر نکنید از شیمی دارویی میتونید داروساری بخونید و داروساز بشید
شیمی دارویی ها میتونن در کارخانه های داروسازی کار کنن  *اما هرگز مجوز زدن داروخانه ندارن*

----------


## reza__sh

> دوست عزیزم
>  ما در رشته شیمی در دوره کارشناسی(لیسانس) دوتا گرایش بیشتر نداریم اونم شیمی کاربردی هست و شیمی محض
> 
> این شیمی دارویی ک اسمش ب گوش شما خورده  گرایش در دوره  کارشناسی ارشد و دکتراست و با هر دو گرایش دوره کارشناسی میشه بهش رسید 
> 
> لازم بذکره بگم شیمی دارویی همون داروسازی نیست و فکر نکنید از شیمی دارویی میتونید داروساری بخونید و داروساز بشید
> شیمی دارویی ها میتونن در کارخانه های داروسازی کار کنن  *اما هرگز مجوز زدن داروخانه ندارن*


خب تو کارخونه دقیقا چیکار میکنن؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

لطفا رشته های دیگه رو هم در نظرسنجی بذارید

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> دوست عزیزم
>  ما در رشته شیمی در دوره کارشناسی(لیسانس) دوتا گرایش بیشتر نداریم اونم شیمی کاربردی هست و شیمی محض
> 
> این شیمی دارویی ک اسمش ب گوش شما خورده  گرایش در دوره  کارشناسی ارشد و دکتراست و با هر دو گرایش دوره کارشناسی میشه بهش رسید 
> 
> لازم بذکره بگم شیمی دارویی همون داروسازی نیست و فکر نکنید از شیمی دارویی میتونید داروساری بخونید و داروساز بشید
> شیمی دارویی ها میتونن در کارخانه های داروسازی کار کنن  *اما هرگز مجوز زدن داروخانه ندارن*


سوال منم هست.دقیقا چیکار میکنن

----------


## ZOLFA

خب سلام و خسته نباشید 
علوم ازمایشگاهی واقعا استخدامش خیلی کمه و نسبت به سختیاش حقوق کمی داره ، علوم تغذیه هیلی تر و.تمیزه و اینکه مطبت در جه شهری باشهفک کنم تز 5 تومن داشته باشی تا 15 ، بینایی از همه عالی تر...واقعا از نظر سهولت کار و درامد از همه بهتره ، شنوایی رو تطلاعی ندارم ققظ اینو شندیم که برخلاف بینایی ها نمیتونن خودشون مستقل باشن ،دامپزشکیم برای شهرای کوچیک واقعا کتر مردونه ای هست...ولی اگر د شهرایی هستید که از 10 تا دخت و.پسر 6 نفرشون حیوون دارن حثل شهرای بزرگ کیتونه درامد خوبی داشته باشه ، هوشبری و اتاق عملم باز بید جذب شی و واقعا مگه هر بیمارستانی چندتا میخاد یا چنث سال جند سال عوض میکنه؟؟؟ !!!! بچه های عزیز پرس و.جو کنید...نه اینجا از کسایی که این شغل هارو دارند ...اینانتیجه تحقیقات پارسالمه

----------


## khaan

> سوال منم هست.دقیقا چیکار میکنن


شیمی دارویی در کارخانه داروسازی میتونه ناظر یا عامل فرآیندهای صنعتی مختلف در تولید مواد اولیه داروها باشه. یه زمانی تعدادشون کم بود ولی فارغ التحصیلانش الان دارن وارد بازار کار میشن و تقریبا به زودی بسیار اشباع خواهد شد.

----------


## فرشته13

تو رشته های پیرا پزشکی فقط بینایی سنجی و شنوایی شناسی
اگ امروز فردا اشباع نشن

----------


## elL

از نظر من بینایی سنجی بهتر از همس چون میشه مستقل کار کرد و دیگه درگیری برایه پیدا کردن کار وجود نداره درامد فوق العاده ای هم داره

----------


## ata.beheshti

عمه من فیزیوتراپیست هست...بنظر من بهترین پیرا پزشکی یعنی فیزیوتراپی....توی تبریز هر کیم خاست میتونم ادرس بدم بره ببینه...یه کلینیک داره توی عباسی.. توی فجر و مهر تابنده ولیعصر هم هست...میتونم شهادت بدم در حد یه پزشک عمومی درامد داره شایدم بیشتر زیر دستش شاید ۵..۶ نفرم دارن کار میکنن...خلاصه بگم این فیزیوتراپی رو شاید چند سال دیگه کردن دکترای پیوسته ....برای اون کسی که علاقه داره واقعا عالی هست

----------


## saeedkh76

شنوایی و بینایی میتونن درآمد خوبی داشته باشن
ولی اینام در حال اشباعن

----------


## POOYAE

> نمی دونم گفتنش اینجا اشکال داره یا نه ولی اگه ممکنه هرکی سیمکارت همراه اول داره این کدو بفرسته شارز 5تومنی میده 685584113بفرستی ب 30370


این شارژ ها خوردن نداره  :Yahoo (4):  این مسابقات هم حاشیه ای هستن واسه خودشون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## علی..

نگاه کنیدمن خودم رشتم کاردرمانی جایی شنیدم گفتن1تا2تومن حقوقشه،اکثراشنیدم 5تومن بیشترم شنیدم،رنجش5تومنه اماکسایی هستن بیشتریاکمتردرمیارن،بستگی به کارهرکس داره دوستان والبته خیلی چیزای دیگه

----------


## arefeh78

بچه ها یه سوال؟؟
مگه علوم ازمایشگاهی میتونه از مایشگاه بزنه؟؟

----------


## eshghe dandon

کسی درباره بهداشت حرفه ای اطلاعی داره ؟؟؟؟ چجور رشته ایه ؟؟؟ شرایط کاریش ؟؟؟ میزان درآمدش ؟؟؟

----------


## Sina Nmt

> کسی درباره بهداشت حرفه ای اطلاعی داره ؟؟؟؟ چجور رشته ایه ؟؟؟ شرایط کاریش ؟؟؟ میزان درآمدش ؟؟؟


  رشته ی خوبیه اگه تو شهر صنعتی زندگی میکند! راستی منطور از این حرفه ای Professional نیست ها Occupetional هسش! ینی حیطه ی کاری یه مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای درمورد بهداشت و سلامت شغلی و اینجور چیزاس! مثلا آیا کارگرای یه کارخونه از جهات مختلف (مثل شرایط فیزیکی و روحی روانی و اجتماعی و...)  ایمنی کافی رو دارن یا نه! مثلا تو کارخونه ها میتونن به عنوان کارشناس HSE استخدام بشن که استخدامیشم کم نیست (البته حتما دقت کنید ببینید تو یه شهر صنعتی زندگی می کنید یا نه)! چون همه ی کارخونه ها موظفن که چند تا کارشناس HSE به طور تمام و قت یا پاره وقت داشته باشن! حالا تعدادی که استخدام میکنن بستگی به بزرگی کارخونشون داره! جالبیش اینه که رشته شما مهندسیه ولی تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی می خونید  :Yahoo (4):  حتما حتما پایه ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمیتون باید قوی باشه تا بتونید موفق بشید تو این رشته! اکثر دروس مهندسی رو میخونید! حتی نقشه کشی صنعتی هم داره  :Yahoo (4):  از نظر ادامه تحصیل هم مشکلی نداره تا دکتری هست! ولی خب اسخدامی وزارت بهداشت خیلیییی کمه براش  ینی امکانش کمه استخدامی رسمی بشید.
من به شخصه علاقه خیلی زیادی دارم بهش ولی خب شهر ما صنعتی نیست اصن و میترسم استخدام نشم! راستی برا پسرا هم یه خورده نسبت به دخترا بازار کارش بهتره از این نظر که چون محیط شغلیتون تو اکثر موارد تو کارخونس خانوما زیاد رابطه خوبی با اینجور محیطا ندارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mojgan*M

ی سوال
اینا ک بارتبه ها 8-14 هزار هوشبری قبول میشن واقعیه؟؟ یا سهمیه دارن؟؟
تو کانون دیدمشون
5387
30943
14348
منطقه 2
دختر
قائم شهر
هوشبري / دانشگاه علوم پزشکي شاهرود / روزانه


منم هوشبری میخوام خو -__-

----------


## Sina Nmt

> بچه ها یه سوال؟؟
> مگه علوم ازمایشگاهی میتونه از مایشگاه بزنه؟؟


شرایطش خیلی سخته واقعیتش  :Yahoo (4):  حتما باید تا دکتری ادامه تحصیل بدید که واقعا سخته قبول شدنش و بعد این که تموم شد درستون باید با چند نفر دیگه که گرایش ها مختلف دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهیو (4 -5 تاس فک کنم) خوندن جمع بشید اونموقع فک کنم مجوز بدن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sina Nmt

> ی سوال
> اینا ک بارتبه ها 8-14 هزار هوشبری قبول میشن واقعیه؟؟ یا سهمیه دارن؟؟
> تو کانون دیدمشون
> 5387
> 30943
> 14348
> منطقه 2
> دختر
> قائم شهر
> ...


نه واقعیه! (همین شهر ما تا 16 هزار منطقه 2 برمیداره) البته دقت کنید کارشناسی هوشبری رو با تخصص هوشبری که بعد  پزشک عمومی شدن میتونید تخصصشو بخونید اشتباه نگیرید!

----------


## Mojgan*M

> نه واقعیه! (همین شهر ما تا 16 هزار منطقه 2 برمیداره) البته دقت کنید کارشناسی هوشبری رو با تخصص هوشبری که بعد  پزشک عمومی شدن میتونید تخصصشو بخونید اشتباه نگیرید!



اوهوم فرق دارن
ولی اینم رشته خیلی خوبیه نمیدونم چرا ی سری بجا این جور رشته ها ی سال میمونن

----------


## amins

من خودم کارشناس ازمایشگاه هستم چند تا توصیه
اگر میخواهید پیشرفت کنید و با سواد باشید ازمایشگاه رو برید چون مقطع دکتری و با سواد هم باشید وقت نمیکنید تو یه ماه پولاتون بشمارید

اگر حوصله ادامه داد رو ندارید و میخواهید به 4 سال قانع باشید اول فیزیو و دوم بیناییی سنجی و در اخر هم ازمایشگاه

ولی اگر مث من پزشکی رویاتون هست و فقط با این رشته وجدانتون اروم میشه و مث من حتی قید رتبه دو رقمی در ارشد ازمایشگاه هم میزنید و انصراف میدید، حتما بخونید برای پزشکی

----------


## soroush.a

کسی اگه در مورد رشته ی شنوایی شناسی اطلاعاتی داره بگه
مثلا درآمدش در شهرستان و مراکز استان ها
زمینه های کاری
اینده ی شغلی 
امکان بورس شدن(چون شنیدم برخلاف ایران این رشته جز رشته های خوب و پردرآمد کشور هایی مثل امریکا و... هس)
و خلاصه هرچی که میدونین
ممنون از همه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

یه سوال
یعنی باید با این بدبختی،بینایی سنجی بخونه و آخر سر بره بشینه پشت یه دستگاه نمره چشم تعیین کنه؟
شایدم من اطلاعاتم ناقصه
میشه یه کم توضیح بدین؟
راستی پروتز دندانی چطوره؟

----------


## mohammad_7676

اقا یکی هم برا من بگه رشته فناوری اطلاعات چطور مطوره(ازاد نه دولتی چون تجربی دولتیشو نداره) :Yahoo (77): ؟؟؟؟؟ میخوام دانشگاه ازاد بخونم تا دکتری ادمش هم بدم البته ببینم انتخاب رشته چی میشه ولی خب خواستم بدونم

----------


## lily7

من به نظرم وقتی قراره انتخاب کنید و رتبتون به سه رشته اول نمی رسه باید ببینید قصد ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر رو دارین یا نه ؟
همه ی این رشته ها خوبن 
و من به رشته خودم رای دادم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## young wolf

فیزیوتراپی از همش بهتره... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## young wolf

چرا تو گزینه ها نبود  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## young wolf

راستی فیزیو درجه یک محسوب میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mjd

يكي پيدا ميشه واسه من دقيقا سرنوشت بچه هاي علوم ازمايشگاهي رو بگه !؟ 
اگه اين رشته رو بري چكاره ميشي تهش !؟ 
ادامه تحصيلش چجوريه ، درامدش تو هر مقطع تحصيلي چقدره !؟
تو رو خدا يكي جواب بده .. إد بس مطالب ضد و نقيض خوندم خسته شدم ٠٠

----------


## shadzi

علوم ازمایشگاهی ب نطرم با کلاسه
البته در مقطع دکترا :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Arya3f

> يكي پيدا ميشه واسه من دقيقا سرنوشت بچه هاي علوم ازمايشگاهي رو بگه !؟ 
> اگه اين رشته رو بري چكاره ميشي تهش !؟ 
> ادامه تحصيلش چجوريه ، درامدش تو هر مقطع تحصيلي چقدره !؟
> تو رو خدا يكي جواب بده .. إد بس مطالب ضد و نقيض خوندم خسته شدم ٠٠


ازمايش خون و ادرار و اسپرم و ... ميگيري و بعد تحليلش ميكني جوابشو ميدي طرف 
وضعش خوب نيست زياد شايد يكي دو تومن اما ميگن اگه دكترا بگيري ميتوني آزمايشگاه بزني و اگه كارت بگيره و مشتري خوب باشه ميگن پولش خوبه .
من اخرش نفهميدم پس متخصص پاتولوژي اين وسط چيكارس!

----------


## shadzi

پاتولوژی 
تخصصی تره فک کنم
اسیب شناسیه
سرطان و ...

----------


## _Fateme_

> ازمايش خون و ادرار و اسپرم و ... ميگيري و بعد تحليلش ميكني جوابشو ميدي طرف 
> وضعش خوب نيست زياد شايد يكي دو تومن اما ميگن اگه دكترا بگيري ميتوني آزمايشگاه بزني و اگه كارت بگيره و مشتري خوب باشه ميگن پولش خوبه .
> من اخرش نفهميدم پس متخصص پاتولوژي اين وسط چيكارس!



کی گفته؟ الان دکتری علومم نمیتونه آزمایشگاه بزنه شنیدم باید چند نفر جمع شن و این داستانا

کسی ام که الان دکتر آزمایشگاست پاتولوژیسته یعنی دانشجوی پزشکی که تخصصش آزمایشگاست 

اطلاعات درست اینه چون فامیلمون خوندتش ولی همچنان آزمایشگاه کار میکنه

----------


## Javad_am78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nafise74


ممنون از تاپیکتون.... لطفا کسایی که درمورد رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی و پرستاری و هوشبری چیزی میدونن لطفا نظرشون رو بگن(خیلی برام مهمه)



سلام من رشته هوشبری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تحصیل میکنم . رشته خوبیه و واقعا از کسی نشنیدم ازش بد بگه.
نسبت به پرستاری کار پر پرستیژ و کم زحمت تری هست و نسبت به اتاق عمل هم کارتمیزتر.
منتها علوم ازمایشگاه هم رشته خوبیه اما سرمایه نیاز داره برای تاسیس ازمایشگاه*

----------


## Pasteur

> *
> 
> 
> سلام من رشته هوشبری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تحصیل میکنم . رشته خوبیه و واقعا از کسی نشنیدم ازش بد بگه.
> نسبت به پرستاری کار پر پرستیژ و کم زحمت تری هست و نسبت به اتاق عمل هم کارتمیزتر.
> منتها علوم ازمایشگاه هم رشته خوبیه اما سرمایه نیاز داره برای تاسیس ازمایشگاه*


درآمد در مقایسه با پرستاری و اتاق عمل ؟  بازار کار و استخدام تو کلانشهرا چطوره ؟ 
ورودی 95 ین؟
ممنون.

----------


## علیرضا76

> درآمد در مقایسه با پرستاری و اتاق عمل ؟  بازار کار و استخدام تو کلانشهرا چطوره ؟ 
> ورودی 95 ین؟
> ممنون.


هوشبری رشته بسیار خطرناکیه و با انواع و اقسام مواد خطرناک و سرطان زا سر و کار دارین.اینو از ی هوشبر با ده پونزده سال سابقه کار پرسیدم.خانوم هم بودن.گفتن برای اقایون ممکنه برای بچه دار شدنشون مشکل پیش بیاد.درآمد و بازار کار و استخدام پرستاری از اون اتاق عمل و هوشبری بهتره.امکان ادامه تحصیل تخصصی تو پرستاری وجود داره در حالکی که اتاق عمل و هوشبری امکان ادامه تحصیل ندارن فعلا

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk

----------


## ali765

دوستان سال دیگه به نظر شما بازم دانشگاها،علوم آزمایشگاهی را بدون کنکور میگیرن

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط علیرضا76


هوشبری رشته بسیار خطرناکیه و با انواع و اقسام مواد خطرناک و سرطان زا سر و کار دارین.اینو از ی هوشبر با ده پونزده سال سابقه کار پرسیدم.خانوم هم بودن.گفتن برای اقایون ممکنه برای بچه دار شدنشون مشکل پیش بیاد.درآمد و بازار کار و استخدام پرستاری از اون اتاق عمل و هوشبری بهتره.امکان ادامه تحصیل تخصصی تو پرستاری وجود داره در حالکی که اتاق عمل و هوشبری امکان ادامه تحصیل ندارن فعلا

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk


علی جون میگم هوشبری با رادیولوژی اشتب نگرفتی داداشی؟؟*

----------


## علیرضا76

> *
> علی جون میگم هوشبری با رادیولوژی اشتب نگرفتی داداشی؟؟*


نه منظورم هوشبری بود تحقیق کردم

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط علیرضا76


نه منظورم هوشبری بود تحقیق کردم

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk


میشه یذره بیشتر توضیح بدی ؟؟چ چیزایی داره ک باعث سرطان و یا ناباروری میشه*

----------


## ostadfarzad

عزیزم تو این مملکت یه چیزو فراموش کردی.بند مهم پارتی.اصلا هم مهم نیس کجا خوندی

----------


## علیرضا76

> *
> میشه یذره بیشتر توضیح بدی ؟؟چ چیزایی داره ک باعث سرطان و یا ناباروری میشه*


مواد و محلولایی ک باشون سر و کار داری

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط علیرضا76


مواد و محلولایی ک باشون سر و کار داری

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk


اوووه یس*

----------


## mehrab98

قطعا بینایی.. 
با دلایل بسیار.. 
حال توضیحشو ندارم.

بینایی 4 تا یونی داره .. ظرفیت بسیار کم.. نیاز با توجه به ضعف چشم ملت و شیب استفاده شدید ملت از گوشی و لپ تاپ و تبلت زیاد.. بعضی شهرستانا هنوز اپتومتر فیکس نداره.
در حال حاضر حدود 2200 اپتومتر کلا تو ایران وجود دارن هر ساله هم ب این تعداد 50 تا 80 نفر اضافه میشه اما فیزیوتراپی هرسال 300 400 تا فارغ التحصیل داره.
لطفا درباره اینکه فیزیو بهتر از بیانییه نقل نگیرید  :Yahoo (21):  
یه جا یه دوستی گفتن.. فیزیو خیلی خیلی عالی بود اما  
فیزیوتراپی هر شهرستان چند تا بیشتر سهمیه نداره اینو یه مسئول گفت و اب پاکی ریخت رو دست همهاین قانون باعث شده فارغ التحصیلای جدید 90 درصد عملا کارمند بقیه بشن .... ک خیلی ازون درامد و تاپ بودن کم میکنه.

حالا دگ اطلاعات تکمیلی میخواید برای مقایسه بهتر لطفا خودتون برید بپرسید.. اونم نه از یه نفر بلکه از چندین نفر تو هر رشته..




یچیزیم هست .. الان یسری عملا هست تحت عنوان حذف عینک.. اما باید خدمتتون عرض کنم کلی شرایط داره تا بتونید اون عملو انجام بدید  قوز قرنیه و نداشتن تنبلی چشم و..... کلی شرایط داره تا بشه این عملارو انجام داد..درضمن هزینه هاشونم بسیار بالاس برای عامه مردم .  حالا حالا ها مشکلی ازین بابت حداقل تو ایران نیست.

----------


## ehsan.iz

> قطعا بینایی.. 
> با دلایل بسیار.. 
> حال توضیحشو ندارم.
> 
> بینایی 4 تا یونی داره .. ظرفیت بسیار کم.. نیاز با توجه به ضعف چشم ملت و شیب استفاده شدید ملت از گوشی و لپ تاپ و تبلت زیاد.. بعضی شهرستانا هنوز اپتومتر فیکس نداره.
> در حال حاضر حدود 2200 اپتومتر کلا تو ایران وجود دارن هر ساله هم ب این تعداد 50 تا 80 نفر اضافه میشه اما فیزیوتراپی هرسال 300 400 تا فارغ التحصیل داره.
> لطفا درباره اینکه فیزیو بهتر از بیانییه نقل نگیرید  
> یه جا یه دوستی گفتن.. فیزیو خیلی خیلی عالی بود اما  
> فیزیوتراپی هر شهرستان چند تا بیشتر سهمیه نداره اینو یه مسئول گفت و اب پاکی ریخت رو دست همهاین قانون باعث شده فارغ التحصیلای جدید 90 درصد عملا کارمند بقیه بشن .... ک خیلی ازون درامد و تاپ بودن کم میکنه.
> ...


شدیدا موافقم ...بینایی رشته فوق العاده ای هس ..از هر نظر ..بازار کار، راحتی کار ، درآمد عالی ، سطح اجتماعی و .... درمورد درآمدشم بگم اگه برای دیگران کار کنی بدون هیچ سرمایه اولیه میتونی با یه شیف کار ۶ تومن در بیاری اما اگه خودت مطب بزنی و عینک فروشی هم داشته باشی راحت ۱۵ تومن تو ماه درآمدت هست

----------


## علیرضا76

تو هر رشته ای که باشی،بهترین باش تا همه جا بخوانت

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk

----------


## Javad_am78

*رشته هوشبری رشته خوب و با پرستیژ کاری خوبی هستش .*

----------


## heengameeh

میگن پرستاری دیگه رشته خوبی نیست و اشباع شده و رشته ایه که دانشگاه آزاد هر شهری پذیرش داره.یعنی حتی مدرک دانشگاه سراسری اونم شهرای بزرگش ارزشی نداره و نمیشه سر کار رفت؟
تازه اگه بری سر کار ماهی 1800 حقوقشه. خب معلمی که درامدش بیشتره.
بعضی ها میگن چند شیفت بری چند تا دانشگاه درآمدت بالای 5 تومنه.اما کو شیفت؟

----------


## heengameeh

رشته ی هوشبری میگن ایران دکترا نداره...حالا اون هیچی هر بیمارستانی فوقش 5 6 تا هوشبری بخواد که شیفت باشن.حالا بیمارستانی بزرگ بیشتر.....
خب هرچی بیمارستانه که تا الان پر شده مگه سالی چند تا بیمارستان ساخته میشه یا چندتا هوشبر دست از کار میکشن؟؟؟این موارد برای اتاق عمل هم صادقه

----------


## pedram52

> *رشته هوشبری رشته خوب و با پرستیژ کاری خوبی هستش .*


نزن این حرفو ناموسا یه سرچ کنی تو نت اوج فاجعه معلومه تو این رشته

----------


## heengameeh

کلا یا پارتی داریم تو بیمارستان که مشغول به کار میشی یا هم میرید شهرستان کوچیکی جایی کار پیدا می کنید یا هم هیچی به هیچی....حالا چیکارکنیم

----------


## pedram52

> شدیدا موافقم ...بینایی رشته فوق العاده ای هس ..از هر نظر ..بازار کار، راحتی کار ، درآمد عالی ، سطح اجتماعی و .... درمورد درآمدشم بگم اگه برای دیگران کار کنی بدون هیچ سرمایه اولیه میتونی با یه شیف کار ۶ تومن در بیاری اما اگه خودت مطب بزنی و عینک فروشی هم داشته باشی راحت ۱۵ تومن تو ماه درآمدت هست


داداش داری اشتباه میزنی اونم بد جور الکی فاز نده برو از خودشون بپرس اصلا اینطوری نیست

----------


## Javad_am78

*با این اوضاع که شما میگین الان پس همه بیکارن و همه قبلشون اشباع شده رشته شون*

----------


## Javad_am78

*بفرمایید دقیقا چی شده ؟؟*

----------


## Javad_am78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pedram52


نزن این حرفو ناموسا یه سرچ کنی تو نت اوج فاجعه معلومه تو این رشته


ما والا از هرکی پرسیدیم هیچ کی بهمون نگفته رشته بد و بازارکارش فاجعس شما وقتی اطلاعاتت ضعیفه لطفا نظر ندع*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

یه اطلاعاتی هم من بدم  :Yahoo (1): 
امروز با یکی از دوستام حرف می زدم، مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی خونده ولی بخش مدارک پزشکی بیمارستان کار می کنه، می گفت ماهی 3 تومن می گیره

----------


## heengameeh

رشته بینایی سنجی. یکی از آشناهای من از این رشته خیلی راضیه من هم به حرف اون به چند از بچه های این انجمن توصیه کردم.البته خودشون پرسیدن و من جوابای اون و بهشون انتقال دارم.الان احساس عذاب وجدان دارم....بینایی سنج هیچوقت جایگاه و ارزش چشم پزشک رو نداره.و متاسفانه بازارکارش اونقدر ها نیست.مگه یه آدم چند بار عینک عوض می کنه؟10 سالی یه بار مردم عینک عوض می کنن اونم میرن اول پیش یه چشم پزشک....مگه یه شهر چند تا بهزیستی داره مگه اموزشی پرورش چند نفرو استخدام می کنه برای معاینه چشم بچه ها...مگه چقدر حقوق میده.؟کلا اوضاع داغونیه...

----------


## heengameeh

> *با این اوضاع که شما میگین الان پس همه بیکارن و همه قبلشون اشباع شده رشته شون*


شده دیگه.نشده؟

----------


## heengameeh

> یه اطلاعاتی هم من بدم 
> امروز با یکی از دوستام حرف می زدم، مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی خونده ولی بخش مدارک پزشکی بیمارستان کار می کنه، می گفت ماهی 3 تومن می گیره


پارتی برادر من پارتی

----------


## Javad_am78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heengameeh


شده دیگه.نشده؟


بهترین بودن یا بهتر بگم بهترین شدن تو رشته خودتون خیلی ملاکه*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

هر رشته ای خوبه به شرطی که تا تهش بری و توش بهترین باشی، الان دوره زمونه ی معمولی بودن نیست، باید بهترین باشی...

----------


## ehsan.iz

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی اونم بد جور الکی فاز نده برو از خودشون بپرس اصلا اینطوری نیست


داداش .. پس فک کردی همین جوری الکی گفتم ..پیش n تا بینایی سنج رفتم ..از دانشجوهای این رشته هم پرسیدم ..شما که هیچ اطلاعاتی نداری لطفا نظر نده ....البته مشکلاتی داره که صنفیه یعنی عینک ساز های تجربی و  پزشکا تو کارشون دخالت میکنن

----------


## heengameeh

> هر رشته ای خوبه به شرطی که تا تهش بری و توش بهترین باشی، الان دوره زمونه ی معمولی بودن نیست، باید بهترین باشی...


وقتی صفت ترین میاد یعنی 1 نفر که از بقیه بهتره دیگه حالا یه نفر نه 10 نفر....خب بقیه هویجن دیگه...من کلا رشته هارو گفتم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ehsan.iz

> رشته بینایی سنجی. یکی از آشناهای من از این رشته خیلی راضیه من هم به حرف اون به چند از بچه های این انجمن توصیه کردم.البته خودشون پرسیدن و من جوابای اون و بهشون انتقال دارم.الان احساس عذاب وجدان دارم....بینایی سنج هیچوقت جایگاه و ارزش چشم پزشک رو نداره.و متاسفانه بازارکارش اونقدر ها نیست.مگه یه آدم چند بار عینک عوض می کنه؟10 سالی یه بار مردم عینک عوض می کنن اونم میرن اول پیش یه چشم پزشک....مگه یه شهر چند تا بهزیستی داره مگه اموزشی پرورش چند نفرو استخدام می کنه برای معاینه چشم بچه ها...مگه چقدر حقوق میده.؟کلا اوضاع داغونیه...


شما میگین که هیچ وقت جایگاه چشم پزشک رو نداره ...مگه قرار داشته باشه ..بینایی سنجی یه رشته ی مستقلی هس و شرح وظایفش با چشم پزشک فرق داره.. اصلن چه ربطی به جایگاه چشم پزشک داره یه جوری گفتین که انگار اونای که بینایی سنج هستن  قرار بود چشم پزشک بشن اما نشدن ...در مورد بازار کارش باید عرض کنم مگه اپتومتریست فقط عینک میده ؟؟ اپتومتری شرح وظایف گسترده ای از جمله تشخیص و درمان بیماری های غیر پاتولوژیک مثل انحرافات چشم ،تنبلی چشم و.. ، تجویز لنز کنتاکت و ...داره..در ضمن اینکه شما گفتین همه پیش چشم پزشک میرن اینطور نیست چون اولا که همه جا چشم پزشک نیست مثل شهر خودم دوما هزینه وزیت چشم پزشک سه برابر ویزیت اپتومتریست هست. سوما برای نوبت گرفتن پیش چشم پزشک بعضا چند هفته باید منتظر باشی .
بعد شما گفتی که هر ده سال عینکتو عوض میکنی  :Yahoo (13):  یا ابوالفضل ...فک کنم کم ترین ادم ها هم ماکس ۴ ۵ سال عوض کنن ..
البته این رشته مشکلاتی داره و با صنف های مختلف درگیره

----------


## ramin6566

دوستان اینو هم من اضافه کنم که رشته های هوشبری و اتاق عمل اصلا توکشورای دیگه وجود نداره(به طور مستقیم) اونا رشته پرستاری دارند و اگر کسی مایل بود پرستار هوشبری یا پرستار اتاق عمل بشه یه دوره ی شش الی یکساله آموزشی دارند برای پرستارها... جدیدا هم فکرکنم مقطع ارشد برای اینا اومده به بازار

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heengameeh


میگن پرستاری دیگه رشته خوبی نیست و اشباع شده و رشته ایه که دانشگاه آزاد هر شهری پذیرش داره.یعنی حتی مدرک دانشگاه سراسری اونم شهرای بزرگش ارزشی نداره و نمیشه سر کار رفت؟
تازه اگه بری سر کار ماهی 1800 حقوقشه. خب معلمی که درامدش بیشتره.
بعضی ها میگن چند شیفت بری چند تا دانشگاه درآمدت بالای 5 تومنه.اما کو شیفت؟


از اول هم همونجور بود مدرک پرستاری ازاد ظرفیت مازاد زابل با تهران فرقی نداشت و مهم کار بلد بودن بود و هست و خواهد بود
اینقد پرستار کمبود داریم که نامه درخواست بازگشت به کار دادن به بازنشسته ها ! 
حالا تو دوره کارورزی خوب کار کرده باشی و خودتو ثابت کنی همون بیمارستان راحت استخدامت میکنن
ر.ا : پرستار دیدم تو این چند وقته ماهانه 7 تومن درامد داشت
حالا سوپروایزر و مترون و اینجور چیزا هم نبود پرستار عادی !
*

----------


## -AMiN-

*این بنده خدا هم داره با زبون بی زبونی میگه فقط پزشکی دندان دارو 
اول قبول شید بعد سنگشو ب سینه بزنید*

----------


## heengameeh

:Yahoo (13): 


> شما میگین که هیچ وقت جایگاه چشم پزشک رو نداره ...مگه قرار داشته باشه ..بینایی سنجی یه رشته ی مستقلی هس و شرح وظایفش با چشم پزشک فرق داره.. اصلن چه ربطی به جایگاه چشم پزشک داره یه جوری گفتین که انگار اونای که بینایی سنج هستن  قرار بود چشم پزشک بشن اما نشدن ...در مورد بازار کارش باید عرض کنم مگه اپتومتریست فقط عینک میده ؟؟ اپتومتری شرح وظایف گسترده ای از جمله تشخیص و درمان بیماری های غیر پاتولوژیک مثل انحرافات چشم ،تنبلی چشم و.. ، تجویز لنز کنتاکت و ...داره..در ضمن اینکه شما گفتین همه پیش چشم پزشک میرن اینطور نیست چون اولا که همه جا چشم پزشک نیست مثل شهر خودم دوما هزینه وزیت چشم پزشک سه برابر ویزیت اپتومتریست هست. سوما برای نوبت گرفتن پیش چشم پزشک بعضا چند هفته باید منتظر باشی .
> بعد شما گفتی که هر ده سال عینکتو عوض میکنی  یا ابوالفضل ...فک کنم کم ترین ادم ها هم ماکس ۴ ۵ سال عوض کنن ..
> البته این رشته مشکلاتی داره و با صنف های مختلف درگیره


یک شاید بعضی ها فکر کنن اون جایگاه رو داره.برای اونا گفتم.دو آدم  تو عمرش یه بار به  انحراف یا تنبلی چشم دچار میشه و نهایت یکی دوبار میره پیش  بینایی سنج و تموم.یعنی پرونده اون فرد بسته شد.3 خیلی ها ساکن شهرای بزرگ هستن نمیتونن برن شهرستانای کوچیک.تاکید میکنم شهرستان کوچیک چون یه شهرستان با جمعیت بالای 50 هزار نفر چشم پزشک هم داره و براش هم کافیه.4 من عینکی نیستم و آماری هم ندارم اما همون 5 6 سال یه بار هم خیلی کم نیستا...یه بیمار میاد و میره که 5 سال بعد بیاد.
به هر حال...من که با رشته ها دشمن نیستم.همشون ارزشمند هستن.من درمورد باز کار هر رشته اطلاعاتم رو گفتم.حالا درست یا غلط.

----------


## ehsan.iz

البته اینو دوباره میگم چون کار هایی که اپتومتریست میکنه تنوع داره ‌‌..تو هر نوع کاری با یه کسایی رقابت داره مثلا در معاینه چشم با چشم پزشکان رقیب هستن و کسی توی این رقابت پیروز میشه که ماهرتر باشه و بتونه بیمار های بیشتری جذب کنه (البته معاینه چشم برای تعین نمره در تخصص بینایی سنجان هست و چشم پزشکان وارد حیطه ی اونا میشن ) و یا مثلا در ساخت عینک طبی با عینک فروش های تجربی رقیب هستن ...برای همین مشکلاتی هم داره ..

----------


## heengameeh

> *این بنده خدا هم داره با زبون بی زبونی میگه فقط پزشکی دندان دارو 
> اول قبول شید بعد سنگشو ب سینه بزنید*


پزشکی دندون دارو آرزوی هر دانش آموز تجربیه به جز یه سری افراد خاص که کلا بدشون میاد.
تمام هوشبری و بینایی سنج و پرستارو...هم اگه دانشگاه خوبی دارن میرن حتما هدفشون پزشکی بوده اما به هر دلیلی نتونستن. این یه چیز مشخصی که اگه آدم برای 100 تلاش کنه 70 میشه.اگه برای 70 تلاش کنه 50 میشه...
آقا من درمورد بازارکارش نظرمو گفتم حرف بدی نزدم که :Yahoo (100):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heengameeh


پزشکی دندون دارو آرزوی هر دانش آموز تجربیه به جز یه سری افراد خاص که کلا بدشون میاد.
تمام هوشبری و بینایی سنج و پرستارو...هم اگه دانشگاه خوبی دارن میرن حتما هدفشون پزشکی بوده اما به هر دلیلی نتونستن. این یه چیز مشخصی که اگه آدم برای 100 تلاش کنه 70 میشه.اگه برای 70 تلاش کنه 50 میشه...
آقا من درمورد بازارکارش نظرمو گفتم حرف بدی نزدم که


شما کلا همه رو کوبیدین ! نظر کاملا قابل قبوله و محترم اما درصورتی که به اندازه کافی از افراد مطلع پرسیده باشید یا خودتون تو کار باشید
تا پارسال میزدن تو سر رشته های مهندسی از امسال به بعد ب پیرا پزشکی ها 
چند وقت دیگه هم میگن فقط دندان دارو پزشکی تهران بقیه به درد نمیخورن :/*

----------


## heengameeh

> *
> از اول هم همونجور بود مدرک پرستاری ازاد ظرفیت مازاد زابل با تهران فرقی نداشت و مهم کار بلد بودن بود و هست و خواهد بود
> اینقد پرستار کمبود داریم که نامه درخواست بازگشت به کار دادن به بازنشسته ها ! 
> حالا تو دوره کارورزی خوب کار کرده باشی و خودتو ثابت کنی همون بیمارستان راحت استخدامت میکنن
> ر.ا : پرستار دیدم تو این چند وقته ماهانه 7 تومن درامد داشت
> حالا سوپروایزر و مترون و اینجور چیزا هم نبود پرستار عادی !
> *


شایسته سالاری :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): ایرانو میگی؟؟؟؟
پرستار کمه جدا؟سالی 30 40 هزار تا پرستار از دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد میان بیرون یعنی کار هست و آینهمه آدم نمیرن؟
آقا یه چیز مشخصیه. سالهاست که بیمارستانا تعدادشون ثابته و پرستارا هی زیاد تر میشن چرا باید باز هم کمبود وجود داشته باشه

----------


## ehsan.iz

> یک شاید بعضی ها فکر کنن اون جایگاه رو داره.برای اونا گفتم.دو آدم  تو عمرش یه بار به  انحراف یا تنبلی چشم دچار میشه و نهایت یکی دوبار میره پیش  بینایی سنج و تموم.یعنی پرونده اون فرد بسته شد.3 خیلی ها ساکن شهرای بزرگ هستن نمیتونن برن شهرستانای کوچیک.تاکید میکنم شهرستان کوچیک چون یه شهرستان با جمعیت بالای 50 هزار نفر چشم پزشک هم داره و براش هم کافیه.4 من عینکی نیستم و آماری هم ندارم اما همون 5 6 سال یه بار هم خیلی کم نیستا...یه بیمار میاد و میره که 5 سال بعد بیاد.
> به هر حال...من که با رشته ها دشمن نیستم.همشون ارزشمند هستن.من درمورد باز کار هر رشته اطلاعاتم رو گفتم.حالا درست یا غلط.


به نظرم اگه در مورد اطلاعاتی که میدین مطمعن نباشین اینجا نگین تا کسی خدای ناکرده گمراه نشه ..من خودم دانشجوی اپتو هستم با چند تا از همکارا هم ارتباط دارم که میگم .....شما تا حالا اصلن  پیش یه اپتومتریست رفتین یعنی کنارش توی مطبش بشینین و ببینین چقد مریض دارن یا چه خدماتی ارائه میکنن ؟ من خودم پیش ۳ تاشون رفتم  و چند ساعتی پیششون بودم که میگم ..قبلا گفتم بازم میگم اپتومتریست ها مشکلاتی دارن که بازار رقابتی ایجاد کرده و  مثل همه ی رشته ها افراد موفق و ناموفق توی این رشته هم هست ...بعضا اپتومتریست ها گلایه های زیادی هم  دارن  اما این نارضایتی ها به خاطر سطح درآمد نیست بلکه به خاطر نزدیک تر کردن ارزش این رشته به استاندارد های جهانیه مثل تاسیس مقطع od  یا داشتن اجازه ی تجویز دارو ...بله این مشکلات وجود داره

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heengameeh


شایسته سالاریایرانو میگی؟؟؟؟
پرستار کمه جدا؟سالی 30 40 هزار تا پرستار از دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد میان بیرون یعنی کار هست و آینهمه آدم نمیرن؟
آقا یه چیز مشخصیه. سالهاست که بیمارستانا تعدادشون ثابته و پرستارا هی زیاد تر میشن چرا باید باز هم کمبود وجود داشته باشه


امسال با رتبه های 4000 منطقه 3 اومدن پرستاری ازاد !
کلا کلاس ما اکثرا زیر 15000 هستن بعد چجور سالی 40-50 هزار تا فارغ میده بیرون ؟ 
بعدم شما کجا زندگی میکنید؟! بیمارستانا ثابته؟!؟!؟!؟
به خدا زبونم دیگه قاصره 
جلل الخالق*

----------


## heengameeh

> *
> 
> امسال با رتبه های 4000 منطقه 3 اومدن پرستاری ازاد !
> کلا کلاس ما اکثرا زیر 15000 هستن بعد چجور سالی 40-50 هزار تا فارغ میده بیرون ؟ 
> بعدم شما کجا زندگی میکنید؟! بیمارستانا ثابته؟!؟!؟!؟
> به خدا زبونم دیگه قاصره 
> جلل الخالق*


نه هر روز که از خواب بیدار میشم و پنجره اتاقم رو باز میکنم یه بیمارستان جلوی پنجره اتاقم سبز شده.دیگه اقلید و سیرجان و شهر بابک و چه و چه پرستاری میگیرن یعنی سالی 30 هزار تا برای هر 3 منطقه نمیشه؟شما حتما دانشگاهتون خوبه

----------


## heengameeh

عاقل بیخیال.حق با شماست من کاملا اشتباه کردم.قصد توهین به هیچ رشته ای رو ندارم همه رشته ها بازار کار وسیع و گسترده ای دارن.قضاوت با خواننده های تاپیک

----------


## heengameeh

> به نظرم اگه در مورد اطلاعاتی که میدین مطمعن نباشین اینجا نگین تا کسی خدای ناکرده گمراه نشه ..من خودم دانشجوی اپتو هستم با چند تا از همکارا هم ارتباط دارم که میگم .....شما تا حالا اصلن  پیش یه اپتومتریست رفتین یعنی کنارش توی مطبش بشینین و ببینین چقد مریض دارن یا چه خدماتی ارائه میکنن ؟ من خودم پیش ۳ تاشون رفتم  و چند ساعتی پیششون بودم که میگم ..قبلا گفتم بازم میگم اپتومتریست ها مشکلاتی دارن که بازار رقابتی ایجاد کرده و  مثل همه ی رشته ها افراد موفق و ناموفق توی این رشته هم هست ...بعضا اپتومتریست ها گلایه های زیادی هم  دارن  اما این نارضایتی ها به خاطر سطح درآمد نیست بلکه به خاطر نزدیک تر کردن ارزش این رشته به استاندارد های جهانیه مثل تاسیس مقطع od  یا داشتن اجازه ی تجویز دارو ...بله این مشکلات وجود داره


امیدوارم در درس وکارتون موفق باشید.شرمنده من قصد اهانت نداشتم.هرچند که باز هم میگم که بازار کار این رشته زیاد قوی و وسیع نیست

----------


## ehsan.iz

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی اونم بد جور الکی فاز نده برو از خودشون بپرس اصلا اینطوری نیست


من نمیدونم شما مال کدوم کوره دهاتی هستی ..والا اینجا که اینطوره ..مرض که ندارم الکی بگم :Yahoo (16):  :Y (551):  :Y (551):  :Y (551):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط heengameeh


نه هر روز که از خواب بیدار میشم و پنجره اتاقم رو باز میکنم یه بیمارستان جلوی پنجره اتاقم سبز شده.دیگه اقلید و سیرجان و شهر بابک و چه و چه پرستاری میگیرن یعنی سالی 30 هزار تا برای هر 3 منطقه نمیشه؟شما حتما دانشگاهتون خوبه


چ فکری کردی راجع به ظرفیتا*

----------


## ehsan.iz

> یک شاید بعضی ها فکر کنن اون جایگاه رو داره.برای اونا گفتم.دو آدم  تو عمرش یه بار به  انحراف یا تنبلی چشم دچار میشه و نهایت یکی دوبار میره پیش  بینایی سنج و تموم.یعنی پرونده اون فرد بسته شد.3 خیلی ها ساکن شهرای بزرگ هستن نمیتونن برن شهرستانای کوچیک.تاکید میکنم شهرستان کوچیک چون یه شهرستان با جمعیت بالای 50 هزار نفر چشم پزشک هم داره و براش هم کافیه.4 من عینکی نیستم و آماری هم ندارم اما همون 5 6 سال یه بار هم خیلی کم نیستا...یه بیمار میاد و میره که 5 سال بعد بیاد.
> به هر حال...من که با رشته ها دشمن نیستم.همشون ارزشمند هستن.من درمورد باز کار هر رشته اطلاعاتم رو گفتم.حالا درست یا غلط.


شما چرا محدود و موردی به قضیه نگاه میکنین طرز فکر شما منو دیونه کرده ...ببین پس جراحا هم کارشون کساده دیگه چون هر کسی مثلا چشمشو یکی دوبار  تو عمرش عمل میکنه و تمام  ...در مورد انحراف چشم من فقط مثال زدم ..بعد شما به اون گیر دادی که هر کی فلان بهمان .. بعد شما یه مثال میارید بعدش میگید همه جا اینجویه در صورتی که نیست مثلا شهر ما ۱۰۰۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت داره اما چشم پزشک نداره ..اینجوری نیست که هر شهر بالای ۵۰۰۰۰ نفر به قول شما حتما جشم پزشک داشته باشه ..چرا اینجوری هستی تو ؟ جل الخالق :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ehsan.iz

> امیدوارم در درس وکارتون موفق باشید.شرمنده من قصد اهانت نداشتم.هرچند که باز هم میگم که بازار کار این رشته زیاد قوی و وسیع نیست


بازار کار به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره مثلا ممکنه در شهر شما اینجوری باشه اما در شهر دیگه ای طور دیگه ای باشه ... اما اگه به طور کلی میخای بگی بازار کار خوبی داره باتوجه به وضع بد اقتصاد مملکت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## heengameeh

> شما چرا محدود و موردی به قضیه نگاه میکنین طرز فکر شما منو دیونه کرده ...ببین پس جراحا هم کارشون کساده دیگه چون هر کسی مثلا چشمشو یکی دوبار  تو عمرش عمل میکنه و تمام  ...در مورد انحراف چشم من فقط مثال زدم ..بعد شما به اون گیر دادی که هر کی فلان بهمان .. بعد شما یه مثال میارید بعدش میگید همه جا اینجویه در صورتی که نیست مثلا شهر ما ۱۰۰۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت داره اما چشم پزشک نداره ..اینجوری نیست که هر شهر بالای ۵۰۰۰۰ نفر به قول شما حتما جشم پزشک داشته باشه ..چرا اینجوری هستی تو ؟ جل الخالق


بیخیال برادر من اشتباه کردم

----------


## D.A.A

خواستم نظر ندم ولی گفتم بزار بگم شاید یکی اینده دردش بخوره . من خودم پزشکی می خونم ولی این باعث نمیشه که نظر واقعی خودمو نگم . مطمئن باشید اگه واقعا علاقه ای به رشته ای داشته باشید که میخونید حتما حتما جزو موفق ترین ادم ها میشید و درامد بالایی هم خواهید داشت . مثلا استاد دانشگاه خواهرم . ژنتیک خونده خودش میگفته رتبه 50000 هزار کشوری هم کنارش نشسته بوده خانوادش بهش میگفتن این چ رشته ای میخونی ولی خودش علاقه داشته . از وضعش بگم براتون که خواهرم میگه هر 6 ماه یا با مرسدس بنز میاد یا ماشین های دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  ژنتیک خونده . حالا شما رشته های دیگه تجربی مثل پرستاری و فیزیوتراپی و ... در نظر بگیرید که اگه علاقه داشته باشین به چ جاهایی می تونین برسین . منکر این نمیشم که درامد پزشکی خوبه ولی واقعا تو این رشته ها اگه علاقه داشته باشین مطمئن باشید از پزشک هم بیشتر در میارید . متاسفانه علت اصلی که مردم ما فقط فک میکنن پزشکی یا دارو یا  دندان یا هیچی نشون از کم بودن سطح سواد در کشور ما داره . ای کاش حرف مردم وجود نداشت ای کاش چشم تو هم چشمی وحود نداشت و ای کاش های دیگه . به نظرم فارغ از حرف مردم برین دنبال علاقتون . اکثر این رشته ها رتبه های خوبی میخوان . و کنکور یه ازمونی نیست که بگی چون رتبم بالای 3000 حتما ضعیف ترم نه به خدا . الان که فک میکنم ای کاش فیزیوتراپی انتخاب می کردم . چون مطمئن بودم که می تونستم طرح های خلاقانه تری رو در اینده به اجرا بزارم . از استاد دانشگاه شدن تا زدن مرکز توان بخشی و هزاران کار دیگه مثل تجارت و ... . به نظرم حرف مردمو ول کنید بچسبید به علاقتون . اسم تاپیکم عوض کنید . یعنی چی رشته های درجه 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! رشته ها درجه بندی نمیشن پزشکی هم سطح با پرستاریه یا فیزیو این خود ما هستیم که داریم درجه انسانیت و حرفه خودمو تعیین میکنیم .  به جون خودم حقوق یه پزشک عمومی در ماه حدود 10 تومن میشه با کلی کار کردن خیلی خیلی راحت میشه این درامدو از این رشته ها به دست اورد اگه علاقه داشته باشین . واس زندگی راحتم 5 تومن در ماه خیلی خیلی زیادم هست . این نظر من بود . شما می تونید هر فکری درباره نظرم بکنید . بگید چرا خودت نرفتی این رشته و یا ... ولی مطمئن باشید خودم از ته قلبم فیزیو رو دوس داشتم .

----------


## ehsan.iz

> شایسته سالاریایرانو میگی؟؟؟؟
> پرستار کمه جدا؟سالی 30 40 هزار تا پرستار از دانشگاه های سراسری و آزاد میان بیرون یعنی کار هست و آینهمه آدم نمیرن؟
> آقا یه چیز مشخصیه. سالهاست که بیمارستانا تعدادشون ثابته و پرستارا هی زیاد تر میشن چرا باید باز هم کمبود وجود داشته باشه


کلا ترکوندی ..سااااالی ۳۰ ۴۰ هزااار .‌!!!!!!  :Yahoo (113): سالی حداکثر۱۰ هزار تا روزانه و پردیس و ازاد باهم میده بیرون..این نشون میده هیچ اطلاعاتی نداری و الکی حرف میزنی ..یعنی واقعا بحث کردن با تو وقت تلف کردن محضه . ..تو رو بخدا تو رو جون هر کی دوس داری اگه نمیدونی همین طوری نگو ... :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehrab98

ممنونم از همه دوستانی که فکر میکنن از خودمون درباره رشته خودمون بیشتر خبر دارن  :Yahoo (21):  

فقط اگ حرص پول و عقده جایگاه اجتماعی نبود مطمننا قضیه فرق میکرد ، کشور جهان سومی ماس که این فرهنگارو داره !

----------


## mehrab98

> کلا ترکوندی ..سااااالی ۳۰ ۴۰ هزااار .‌!!!!!! سالی حداکثر۱۰ هزار تا روزانه و پردیس و ازاد باهم میده بیرون..این نشون میده هیچ اطلاعاتی نداری و الکی حرف میزنی ..یعنی واقعا بحث کردن با تو وقت تلف کردن محضه . ..تو رو بخدا تو رو جون هر کی دوس داری اگه نمیدونی همین طوری نگو ...


لطفا دگ سعی نکن کسی رو مجاب کنی که رشتت خوبه ما فقط نظرمونو میگیم کسی که واقعا برای آیندش نگرانه میره تحقیق میکنه و خودش میفهمه البته از آدمای کار بلد رشته ها ! یسری علامه داریم که خودشون برا خودشون تحلیل میکنن خودشونم تحلیلاتشونو تایید میکنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vivabarca

> لطفا درباره اینکه فیزیو بهتر از بیانییه نقل نگیرید  
> یه جا یه دوستی گفتن.. فیزیو خیلی خیلی عالی بود اما  
> فیزیوتراپی هر شهرستان چند تا بیشتر سهمیه نداره اینو یه مسئول گفت و اب پاکی ریخت رو دست همهاین قانون باعث شده فارغ التحصیلای جدید 90 درصد عملا کارمند بقیه باشن.



این جدیه؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan.iz

> لطفا دگ سعی نکن کسی رو مجاب کنی که رشتت خوبه ما فقط نظرمونو میگیم کسی که واقعا برای آیندش نگرانه میره تحقیق میکنه و خودش میفهمه البته از آدمای کار بلد رشته ها ! یسری علامه داریم که خودشون برا خودشون تحلیل میکنن خودشونم تحلیلاتشونو تایید میکنن


من کسیو مجاب نمیکنم ..من فقط نظرم رو میگم اونم با  دلیل ، حالا میخاد قبول کنه میخاد قبول نکنه...کسی که برا آیندش نگرانه میره تحقیق میکنه درسته، اما انجمن کنکور هم جایی هست که میشه تحقیق کرد پس نباید اطلاعات غلط باشه. اصلا هم از این کار خسته نمیشم و کوتاه نمیام

----------


## ehsan.iz

> این جدیه؟؟؟


فیزیو تو هر شهر سهمیه داره .بله درسته ..
شرایط دیگه ای هم داره مثلا باید بین کلینیک ها فاصله باشه و ...

----------


## vivabarca

> فیزیو تو هر شهر سهمیه داره .بله درسته ..
> شرایط دیگه ای هم داره مثلا باید بین کلینیک ها فاصله باشه و ...


حتما باید یه ارتوپد یا پزشکی همراه فیزیوتراپ باشه؟یا برداشته شده این قانون؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> میگن پرستاری دیگه رشته خوبی نیست و اشباع شده و رشته ایه که دانشگاه آزاد هر شهری پذیرش داره.یعنی حتی مدرک دانشگاه سراسری اونم شهرای بزرگش ارزشی نداره و نمیشه سر کار رفت؟
> تازه اگه بری سر کار ماهی 1800 حقوقشه. خب معلمی که درامدش بیشتره.
> بعضی ها میگن چند شیفت بری چند تا دانشگاه درآمدت بالای 5 تومنه.اما کو شیفت؟


عزیزم بشنو و باور نکن :Yahoo (4):  حقوق ما تو تهران با دو شیفت ۵ب بالاس

----------


## Hossein.A

> عزیزم بشنو و باور نکن حقوق ما تو تهران با دو شیفت ۵ب بالاس


سلام بر خانوم افسون چشمان. نبودید شبنم خانم...
یه سوال داشتم :
این قضیه اشباع شدن پرستاری بیاین واسه دوستان شفاف‌سازی کنین و بگین واقعا اشباع داره میشه یا شایعست .

در مورد رشته هوشبری هم اگه اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بین این رشته و پرستاری و درآمد و سختی کار و بازار کار یه مقایسه‌ای انجام بدین.

مرسی از لطفتون

----------


## Javad_am78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hossein.A




سلام بر خانوم افسون چشمان. نبودید شبنم خانم...
یه سوال داشتم :
این قضیه اشباع شدن پرستاری بیاین واسه دوستان شفاف‌سازی کنین و بگین واقعا اشباع داره میشه یا شایعست .

در مورد رشته هوشبری هم اگه اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بین این رشته و پرستاری و درآمد و سختی کار و بازار کار یه مقایسه‌ای انجام بدین.

مرسی از لطفتون



سلام من اطلاعاتی که دارمو بگم
رشته هوشبری و پرستاری فرقشون اینه که رشته پرستاری درساش حدودا از هوشبری سخت تره کارش هم طاقت فرسا تر و پرزحمت تره
هوشبری پرستیژ کاری بالاتری داره و زحمت نسبتا کمتر اما درامدشون بستگی به خودتون داره ماهی حداقل 5 تومن میتونید دربیارید تو شهرهای بزرگ اگه خوب کارکنید*

----------


## Hossein.A

> *
> 
> 
> سلام من اطلاعاتی که دارمو بگم
> رشته هوشبری و پرستاری فرقشون اینه که رشته پرستاری درساش حدودا از هوشبری سخت تره کارش هم طاقت فرسا تر و پرزحمت تره
> هوشبری پرستیژ کاری بالاتری داره و زحمت نسبتا کمتر اما درامدشون بستگی به خودتون داره ماهی حداقل 5 تومن میتونید دربیارید تو شهرهای بزرگ اگه خوب کارکنید*


ممنون از شما جواد عزیز...
یه قصیه‌ای هست بهش میگن نسبت فارغ‌التحصیل به کار !
میخواستم بدونم کدوم یکی این نسبت کمتره !
یعنی به نسبت فارغ التحصیل کمتر ، بیشتر کار هست !
این خیلی تاثیر گذار میتونه باشه در مورد آینده و بازار کار

----------


## mehrab98

> این جدیه؟؟؟


بله جدیه... یسر تو نت بزنی محدودیت جمعیتیشو که داره میتونی پیدا کنی.

----------


## heengameeh

:Yahoo (35): 


> کلا ترکوندی ..سااااالی ۳۰ ۴۰ هزااار .‌!!!!!! سالی حداکثر۱۰ هزار تا روزانه و پردیس و ازاد باهم میده بیرون..این نشون میده هیچ اطلاعاتی نداری و الکی حرف میزنی ..یعنی واقعا بحث کردن با تو وقت تلف کردن محضه . ..تو رو بخدا تو رو جون هر کی دوس داری اگه نمیدونی همین طوری نگو ...


اقای محترم من هی تلاش کردم که ادب رو رعایت کنم و به شما و رشتتون توهینی نکنم شما انگار متوجه نشدی و از حد و حدود خودت گذشتی.اصلا رشته تو بهترین رشته روی کره زمینه.
این چه طرز صحبت کردنه؟؟؟
من اطلاعات کافی دارم و درست هم گفتم فقط دانشگاه سراسری 7 8 هزار تا پرستاری میپذره برید دفترچه انتخاب رشته سراسری رو دانلود کنید و ببینید.
آزاد که هیچ با سند ميگم  دفترچه انتخاب رشته آزاد 86 تا دانشگاه پذیرش پرستاری دارن هر کدوم 40 50  نفر رو هم که بگیره ببین چقدر ميشه. 84 تا دانشگاه همین رشته رو مازاد و پردیس هم میگیره این هیچ برای هر دانشگاه 20 30 تا ذخیره زمان انتخاب رشته گذاشته بودن.طرف ذخیره 3rd و رفته بود ثبت نام کرده بود.اون هیچ با وجود ذخیره ها باز هم تکمیل ظرفیت گذاشتن...
دوست من با رتبه 23 هزار منطقه 1 داره پرستاری آزاد قائنات ميخونه. یکی دیگشون همین امسال بدون کنکور ميگم بدون کنکور داره پرستاری آزاد تو شیراز ميخونه. 
نميدونم چرا بعضی ها فکر میکنن یکی دو ترم رفتن  دانشگاه یه رشته رو خوندن دیگر خداوندگار اون رشته شدن تمام آمار دستشونه بقیه هم هویجن همچین میگه بقیه میان درباره رشتمون نظر ميدن انگار استاد دانشگاهه داره اون رشته رو تدریس میکنه.
باز هم ميگم حد خودت رو بدون من دختر خالت نیستم که هرچه دلت میخواد بهم بگی.فروم آزاده و نظر دادن آزاد.

----------


## heengameeh

> عزیزم بشنو و باور نکن حقوق ما تو تهران با دو شیفت ۵ب بالاس


خوشحال شدم.امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## heengameeh

> شما چرا محدود و موردی به قضیه نگاه میکنین طرز فکر شما منو دیونه کرده ...ببین پس جراحا هم کارشون کساده دیگه چون هر کسی مثلا چشمشو یکی دوبار  تو عمرش عمل میکنه و تمام  ...در مورد انحراف چشم من فقط مثال زدم ..بعد شما به اون گیر دادی که هر کی فلان بهمان .. بعد شما یه مثال میارید بعدش میگید همه جا اینجویه در صورتی که نیست مثلا شهر ما ۱۰۰۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت داره اما چشم پزشک نداره ..اینجوری نیست که هر شهر بالای ۵۰۰۰۰ نفر به قول شما حتما جشم پزشک داشته باشه ..چرا اینجوری هستی تو ؟ جل الخالق


کلا یه بعدی فکر می کنی؟
چشم پزشک برای به عمل چشم 10 میلیون 20 میلیون میگیرد نه 20 هزار تومن. شوهرتون کجاست؟ حتما خیلی پرته که چشم پزشک هم نمیاد اولین باره همین چیزی میشنوم

----------


## heengameeh

از الهه مقدس و آفریدگار رشته پرستاری که بعد از 2 سال دانشگاه رفتن فکر کرده خدای علم و آگاهی شده هم معذرت میخواهم. ببخشید لابد شما الان علامه شدی و ما هم هیچ حالیمون نیست

----------


## Neutrophil

> اقای محترم من هی تلاش کردم که ادب رو رعایت کنم و به شما و رشتتون توهینی نکنم شما انگار متوجه نشدی و از حد و حدود خودت گذشتی.اصلا رشته تو بهترین رشته روی کره زمینه.
> این چه طرز صحبت کردنه؟؟؟
> من اطلاعات کافی دارم و درست هم گفتم فقط دانشگاه سراسری 7 8 هزار تا پرستاری میپذره برید دفترچه انتخاب رشته سراسری رو دانلود کنید و ببینید.
> آزاد که هیچ با سند ميگم  دفترچه انتخاب رشته آزاد 86 تا دانشگاه پذیرش پرستاری دارن هر کدوم 40 50  نفر رو هم که بگیره ببین چقدر ميشه. 84 تا دانشگاه همین رشته رو مازاد و پردیس هم میگیره این هیچ برای هر دانشگاه 20 30 تا ذخیره زمان انتخاب رشته گذاشته بودن.طرف ذخیره 3rd و رفته بود ثبت نام کرده بود.اون هیچ با وجود ذخیره ها باز هم تکمیل ظرفیت گذاشتن...
> دوست من با رتبه 23 هزار منطقه 1 داره پرستاری آزاد قائنات ميخونه. یکی دیگشون همین امسال بدون کنکور ميگم بدون کنکور داره پرستاری آزاد تو شیراز ميخونه. 
> نميدونم چرا بعضی ها فکر میکنن یکی دو ترم رفتن  دانشگاه یه رشته رو خوندن دیگر خداوندگار اون رشته شدن تمام آمار دستشونه بقیه هم هویجن همچین میگه بقیه میان درباره رشتمون نظر ميدن انگار استاد دانشگاهه داره اون رشته رو تدریس میکنه.
> باز هم ميگم حد خودت رو بدون من دختر خالت نیستم که هرچه دلت میخواد بهم بگی.فروم آزاده و نظر دادن آزاد.


خانم عزیز یه چیزی میگی واسه خودت جوابت رو هم میدن جبهه میگیری...
ظرفیت پرستاری سراسری روزانه 8 هزار نفر نبوده امسال. حدود 4700 بوده. دفترچه هست. بشین جمع بزن ببین چقدره.
وقتی میگی 40000 نفر سالی پرستاری میگیره و پرستاری اشباع شده خوب معلومه بهت میخندن. مصاحبه های مسئولین وزارت بهداشت هست. همه میگن کمبود پرستار داریم. شما میگی اشباع؟! وقتی میگی بینایی سنجی رشته ی خوبی نیست و بازار کار نداره معلومه جوابتو میدن... 
الانم که میگی دوستت بدون کنکور!!! داره پرستاری ازاد اونم شیراز!!! میخونه... دفترچه ازاد هست.... نشون بده ببینم کجای دفترچه بدون ازمون ازاد رشته پرستاری هست که این رفیقت انتخاب کرده!
در اخر یه سوال: رشته ی تحصیلی خودت چیه؟

----------


## heengameeh

> خانم عزیز یه چیزی میگی واسه خودت جوابت رو هم میدن جبهه میگیری...
> ظرفیت پرستاری سراسری روزانه 8 هزار نفر نبوده امسال. حدود 4700 بوده. دفترچه هست. بشین جمع بزن ببین چقدره.
> وقتی میگی 40000 نفر سالی پرستاری میگیره و پرستاری اشباع شده خوب معلومه بهت میخندن. مصاحبه های مسئولین وزارت بهداشت هست. همه میگن کمبود پرستار داریم. شما میگی اشباع؟! وقتی میگی بینایی سنجی رشته ی خوبی نیست و بازار کار نداره معلومه جوابتو میدن... 
> الانم که میگی دوستت بدون کنکور!!! داره پرستاری ازاد اونم شیراز!!! میخونه... دفترچه ازاد هست.... نشون بده ببینم کجای دفترچه بدون ازمون ازاد رشته پرستاری هست که این رفیقت انتخاب کرده!
> در اخر یه سوال: رشته ی تحصیلی خودت چیه؟


جالبه خوبه حالا گفتم چطوری میشه.اتفاقا همین کارو کردم.دفترچه سراسری رو دیدم و حساب کردم 5200 نفرپذیرش داشته بدون حساب کردن تعهدی ها و بومی ها و گفتم که اصلا 7هزار نفر نه 6 هزار نفر بخش گسترده ایش مال دانشگاه ازاده.
من نگفتم بینایی سنجی بده خیلی هم رشته خوبیه. درمورد درامدش صحبت کردم و نظر خودمو گفتم و یه سری برداشت از مسایل کردم،اگه یه نفر بدون قصد و برداشت منفی پستمو بخونه میفهمه که فقط یه سری مسایل اجتماعی رو در نظر گرفتم. کسی هم به من نخندید جالبه شما همه تلاشت این بود که حرفای منو مضحک جلوه بدی صرفا بخاطر اینکه من درمورد پرستاری حرف زدم.امن از بحث کردن و تبادل اطلاعات با کسی ناراحت نشدم.اما ادبیات ااون اقا منو ناراحت کرد میتونست خیلی رانت همونطور که من حرف زدم با رعایت ادب جواب بده اما هی تیکه میپرونه، که حرف زدن با تو وقت تلف کردنه و چه وچه .این بود که منو ناراحت کرد و صدای من دراومد.البته بهت حق میدم منم تاب نمیارم کسی درباره رشتم بد بگه. اما پذیرش واقعیت اینقدرا هم سخت نیست.
و جواب سوال اخرس من سال سومیه که پشت کنکورم سال اول اتاق عمل شهرستان ازاد اوردم و امسال هم پرستاری دانشگاه ایران قبول شدم و رفع محرومیت زدم.من هر دوی سال درباره رشته ها کاملا تحقیق کردم و با چند نفر صحبت کردم الان هم  حرف الکی و خنده داری نزدم .صرفا برای کنکوری ها بود.طبعا دانشجوها خیلی بدشون میاد اما این واقعیته. پرستاری اگه رسته ی درامدزایی بود 6 مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت برای دانشگاه ازاد نداشت. قطعا صرفی نداره که خالی می مونه

----------


## Neutrophil

> جالبه خوبه حالا گفتم چطوری میشه.اتفاقا همین کارو کردم.دفترچه سراسری رو دیدم و حساب کردم 5200 نفرپذیرش داشته بدون حساب کردن تعهدی ها و بومی ها و گفتم که اصلا 7هزار نفر نه 6 هزار نفر بخش گسترده ایش مال دانشگاه ازاده.
> من نگفتم بینایی سنجی بده خیلی هم رشته خوبیه. درمورد درامدش صحبت کردم و نظر خودمو گفتم و یه سری برداشت از مسایل کردم،اگه یه نفر بدون قصد و برداشت منفی پستمو بخونه میفهمه که فقط یه سری مسایل اجتماعی رو در نظر گرفتم. کسی هم به من نخندید جالبه شما همه تلاشت این بود که حرفای منو مضحک جلوه بدی صرفا بخاطر اینکه من درمورد پرستاری حرف زدم.امن از بحث کردن و تبادل اطلاعات با کسی ناراحت نشدم.اما ادبیات ااون اقا منو ناراحت کرد میتونست خیلی رانت همونطور که من حرف زدم با رعایت ادب جواب بده اما هی تیکه میپرونه، که حرف زدن با تو وقت تلف کردنه و چه وچه .این بود که منو ناراحت کرد و صدای من دراومد.البته بهت حق میدم منم تاب نمیارم کسی درباره رشتم بد بگه. اما پذیرش واقعیت اینقدرا هم سخت نیست.
> و جواب سوال اخرس من سال سومیه که پشت کنکورم سال اول اتاق عمل شهرستان ازاد اوردم و امسال هم پرستاری دانشگاه ایران قبول شدم و رفع محرومیت زدم.من هر دوی سال درباره رشته ها کاملا تحقیق کردم و با چند نفر صحبت کردم الان هم  حرف الکی و خنده داری نزدم .صرفا برای کنکوری ها بود.طبعا دانشجوها خیلی بدشون میاد اما این واقعیته. پرستاری اگه رسته ی درامدزایی بود 6 مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت برای دانشگاه ازاد نداشت. قطعا صرفی نداره که خالی می مونه


خانم عزیز رشته های بیمارستانی مثل پزشکی یا پرستاری اموزش بالینی داره... یعنی بخشی از اموزش تو بیمارستان انجام میشه... دانشگاه ازاد نمیتونه سرخود همینجوری واسه خودش 30 هزار نفر دانشجو بگیره، امکانات میخواد، بیمارستان میخواد... نمیدونم از کجا اون عدد 30 هزار یا 40 هزار رو اوردین. اگه تحقیق کردین که باید رو یه مبنایی اون حرفو بزنین دیگه؟ همینجوری که نگفتین...
وقتی میگم حرفتون مضحکه قصدم توهین نیست. حقیقتو میگم. شما میگین دوستتون پرستاری ازاد میخونه بدون کنکور... گفتم نشون بدین از کجای دفترچه این کد رشته رو انتخاب کرده. میدونین که بدون انتخاب رشته نمیشه یه رشته قبول شد. تو بهترین حالت دوستتون احتمالا دوره ی بهیاری ثبت نام کرده و به شما گفته پرستاری ازاد میخونم! اگه از این خبرا بود شمام الان سال سومی نبود که پشت کنکور بودی، بدون کنکور میرفتی پزشکی ازاد!
راجع به تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد هم باید بدونین ازاد واسه اکثر رشته ها هر سال تکمیل میزاره، ربطی به این چیزی که شما میگی نداره، بعضیا سراسری قبول میشن و نمیرن ثبت نام کنن. من خودم اتاق عمل ازاد تهران قبول شدم و نرفتم ثبت نام کنم... بیشتر بچه هایی که سراسری قبول شدن نرفتن... یه چیز طبیعیه! بعدش 6 مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت! تکمیل مهر و بهمن و میدونم اون 4 تای دیگه رو بهم میگین کی برگزار میشه؟
شما داری اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم و بچه ها رو بیخود و بی جهت گمراه میکنی. ادعا هم میکنی که داری مودبانه صحبت میکنی، اما عملا داری به شعور بچه های اینجا توهین میکنی با این حرفات!

----------


## ehsan.iz

ادمه بحث با این خانم توهین به شعور من و خواننده های دیگه هست ‌..میگه ۶ مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت :Yahoo (23):  بعد اگه کسی با رتبه ۲۰۰۰۰ بره پرستاری دلیل میشه که ۲۰۰۰۰ پرستار گرفته ؟ :Yahoo (23):  میگه پرستاری اشباع شده  :Yahoo (23):  اشباع نشده اتفاقا کمبود هم داریم اما استخدام کمه چون دولت پول نداره .. میگه  :Yahoo (23):  40000  هر سال پرستار میده بیرون  :Yahoo (23):  خدایی اینو از کجات دراوردی ؟، میگه پرستاری بدون کنکور :Yahoo (13):  ..من دیگه زبانم قاصره ... اینا اگه مضحک نیست چیه پس ؟ من میگم اگه اطلاعات نداری نظر نده  کسی مجبورت نکرده که

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام بر خانوم افسون چشمان. نبودید شبنم خانم...
> یه سوال داشتم :
> این قضیه اشباع شدن پرستاری بیاین واسه دوستان شفاف‌سازی کنین و بگین واقعا اشباع داره میشه یا شایعست .
> 
> در مورد رشته هوشبری هم اگه اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بین این رشته و پرستاری و درآمد و سختی کار و بازار کار یه مقایسه‌ای انجام بدین.
> 
> مرسی از لطفتون


با سلام و درود به شما دوست قدیمی
بله.مقایسه ی پرستاری و هوشبری،هوشبری استخدامی کمتری داره.یعنی یک بیمارستان چند نفر رو به عنوان هوشبر احتیاج داره‌ک اصولا از قبل یه سریا استخدام شدن و نیاز بهش خیلی کمتره.اما پرستاری هنوز ب شدت احتیاج دارن و اینکه میگن اشباع شده شاید دروغی بیش نیست!اما هوشبری در عوض استخدامی کمش درکل‌کارش خیلی کمتر از پرستاریه
پرستاری نیاز دارن خصوصا برای پسران ک ب شدت احتیاج دارن و به قول خودمون رو هوا میقاپن.
درباره اشباع شدن هم اگر چیزی هست باید چند نکته رو توجه کنین یکی اینکه توی شهرای کوچیک و خصوصا جنسیت خانم شاید این مسئله باشه اما ن ب اون شدت.مثلا بوده پرستار خانم توی کوهدشت ۲بار داروی اشتباه ب مریض داده و از کار تعویق شده و باهاش قرارداد نبستن نیروام توی شهرای کوچیک زیاده و سریع جایگزین پیدا میشه براش چون خیلیا هستن دو شیفت واینا میگیرن.
درمورد شهرای بزرگ هم مخصوصا تهران ب شدت احتیاج دارن و حقوق شهرای بزرگ بیشتره
الان یکی از بچه های ترم ۸ ما فارغ تحصیل ک شد (شهریور) مهر طرح رفت (توی لرستان) حقوقش بدون کارانه ۲تومن بود کارانه رو چند ماه یبار میدن معمولا و یکی دگ از بچه ها رفت تهران اون اولین حقوقش ۵تومن بود.حالا نمیدونم دوشیفت بودن یا شرایط چی بوده.چون بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره.اینکه شیفت شب حقوقش بالاتره.اضافه وایسی‌اضافه کاری میگیری.بیمارستان بهتر کار کنی حقوق و کارانه بالاتر میره و این بیمارستان بهتر ارتباط خیلی مستقیمی با سواد طرف داره چون هرکسیو نمیگیرن.
کلا تهران ۱تومن حقوقش بیشتره ب طور میانگین.
هرچقد شخص کارش خوب تر باشه تشویقی میگیره رو حقوق تاثیر داره.اشتباه کنه گزارششو رد میکنن کسر حقوق میشه.
برا کارکردنم میتونین توی کلینیکا توی درمانگاه ها .بیمارستان.دانشگاه(حتا هیئت علمی) و تامین اجتماعی کار کنی.
(البته هرکی تامین اجتماعی استخدامیشو قبول شه نونش تو روغنه :Yahoo (4): )چون مزایای بسیار عالی حقوق یه شیف یکی از اشناها اونجا ۶تومنه تایم کاری کمتر و یه عالمه بن تخفیف و خرید و هتل و اینجور چیزا دارن.
ولی خب ممکنه یکی ی بیمارستان خوب باشه ک از‌اونجا راضی تر باشه.
البته اینم بگم اگه نیوهایی ک میگیرن همه ب صورت قراردادیه بخاطر بودجه ی کمه ن اینکه این رشته اشباع شده.یه موقع سوءتعبیر نشه از این موضوع
جان کلام اینکه پرستاری هنوزم جز رشته های خوبه.توی هر سنی باشین قراردادی میتونین کار کنین(رسمی شرایط سنی داره) همچنین برای اقامت خارج کشوربا مزایای فوق العاده هم جز رشته های دسته اوله :Y (682):  :Y (682):

----------


## heengameeh

خب اموزش بالینی داره مشکلش چیه؟مگه نمیگید دانشگاه فراوونه برای پذیرش دانشجو خب همونا هم اموزش میدن اقای محتدم 30 40 هزار مثال بود که شما کردین پیرهن عثمان  هی میگین.من منظورم  تعداد زیاد دانشجو بود حالا 30 49 نه 10 15 هزار نفر . ایا بیمارستان متناسب با این تعداد قبولی ساخته میشه؟ مثل اینکه چشمتون میبینه دلتون باور نمیکنه؟ اینهمه تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ازاد رشته پرستاری گذاشته میشه بعد از من میپرسید بیمارستان برای اموزس هست.من چه میدونم لابد هست که اینهمه دانشجو گرفته.من کجا اطلاعت غلط دادم؟من به چه رشته ای توهین کردم که حالا کسی گمراه شده باشه؟خوبه که دفترچه های انتخاب رشته جه ازاد چه سراسری تو سایت ها هست همه میتونن برن پذیرش هارو ببینن.پرستاری ازاد رو هم من گفتم دوستم میخونه خب من الان سند و مدرک از کجا براتون بیارم؟اون داره میخونه بدون اتتخاب رشته هم رفته و من گفتم که نمیدونم چطوری.پزشکی رشته ای نیست که دانشگاه ازاد هر شهرستانی پذیرش داشته باشه که من برم بخونم وگرنه وضعیتش میشد مثل الان پرستاری! خب پزشکی هم یه تعدادی ازاد انتخاب رشته میکنن و بعدش نمیرن.معدود دانشگاهایی تکمیل ظرفیت پزشکی میزارن نه که هم ابان تکمیل بذارن هم بهمن.اگه منظور کنایی حرف من رو گرفته بودین میفهمیدین که من هم منظورم  تکمیل ظرفیت ابان و بهمن بود. اما شما وابسته به تعداد و اعداد شدین بدون اینکه مفهوم رو دریابین این کار بهش میگن سفسطه...من درباره عدم تناسب تعداد قبول شده ها و بیمارستان ها صحبت میکنم شما بحث رو میکشی به تعداد 30 40 هزار نفر. درباره خالی بودن صندلی های دانشگاه ازاد که تو تکمیل ظرفیت اکثر شهر ها به جز شهرای بزرگ پرستاری میزنن صحبت می کنم شما گیر میدی به 6 مرحله نه 2 مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت. قطعا من هم میدونم تکمیل ظرفیت یک نوبت در  اواخر مهر ماهه یکی هم اواخر دی ماه . من میگم یکی از دوستام با 23 هزار پرستاری میخونه سما گیر دادی به اونیکی که لابد در شرایط خاص داره بدون کنکور میخونه. شاید پارتی داشته شاید هم دروغ گفته

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

حرف از اشباع شدن پرستاری درست مثل بحث‌درباره ی اشباع شدن پزشکیه ک همه میگن با این پزشکای خارج درس خونده و ظرفیتای ازاد و مازاد دیگه پزشکا بیکارن اما واقعیت جامعه اینه؟ کاری ب متخصصاش ندارم اما عمومیا کمترین حقوقشون خیلی پایین بگیم ۶تومنه با ی شیفت.بماند ک پزشک خانواده شی‌و‌منطقه محروم تا ۲۰میلیونم‌میره‌اما هیچکس بیکار نیست.اگرم‌کسی بیکاره ب میل خودش بوده.بهتره اکثریتو همیشه نگاه کنیم

----------


## heengameeh

> با سلام و درود به شما دوست قدیمی
> بله.مقایسه ی پرستاری و هوشبری،هوشبری استخدامی کمتری داره.یعنی یک بیمارستان چند نفر رو به عنوان هوشبر احتیاج داره‌ک اصولا از قبل یه سریا استخدام شدن و نیاز بهش خیلی کمتره.اما پرستاری هنوز ب شدت احتیاج دارن و اینکه میگن اشباع شده شاید دروغی بیش نیست!اما هوشبری در عوض استخدامی کمش درکل‌کارش خیلی کمتر از پرستاریه
> پرستاری نیاز دارن خصوصا برای پسران ک ب شدت احتیاج دارن و به قول خودمون رو هوا میقاپن.
> درباره اشباع شدن هم اگر چیزی هست باید چند نکته رو توجه کنین یکی اینکه توی شهرای کوچیک و خصوصا جنسیت خانم شاید این مسئله باشه اما ن ب اون شدت.مثلا بوده پرستار خانم توی کوهدشت ۲بار داروی اشتباه ب مریض داده و از کار تعویق شده و باهاش قرارداد نبستن نیروام توی شهرای کوچیک زیاده و سریع جایگزین پیدا میشه براش چون خیلیا هستن دو شیفت واینا میگیرن.
> درمورد شهرای بزرگ هم مخصوصا تهران ب شدت احتیاج دارن و حقوق شهرای بزرگ بیشتره
> الان یکی از بچه های ترم ۸ ما فارغ تحصیل ک شد (شهریور) مهر طرح رفت (توی لرستان) حقوقش بدون کارانه ۲تومن بود کارانه رو چند ماه یبار میدن معمولا و یکی دگ از بچه ها رفت تهران اون اولین حقوقش ۵تومن بود.حالا نمیدونم دوشیفت بودن یا شرایط چی بوده.چون بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره.اینکه شیفت شب حقوقش بالاتره.اضافه وایسی‌اضافه کاری میگیری.بیمارستان بهتر کار کنی حقوق و کارانه بالاتر میره و این بیمارستان بهتر ارتباط خیلی مستقیمی با سواد طرف داره چون هرکسیو نمیگیرن.
> کلا تهران ۱تومن حقوقش بیشتره ب طور میانگین.
> هرچقد شخص کارش خوب تر باشه تشویقی میگیره رو حقوق تاثیر داره.اشتباه کنه گزارششو رد میکنن کسر حقوق میشه.
> برا کارکردنم میتونین توی کلینیکا توی درمانگاه ها .بیمارستان.دانشگاه(حتا هیئت علمی) و تامین اجتماعی کار کنی.
> ...


مرسی از اطلاعات خوبت.نمیدونم چرا ما انسان ها نمیتونیم بدون نیش و کنایه و با رعایت اخلاق با هم صحبت کنیم و اطلاعاتمون در اختیار م بذاریم.اما یه چیزی بگم این وضعیت الانه به نظرت 4 سال دیگه که یه نفر درسش تموم شه و از دانشگاه بیاد بیرون هم میتونه اینطوری کار پیدا کنه؟اگه بشه خیلی خوبه و جای بسی خوشحالی، من امیدوارم شرایط مثل الان که میگی مساعد باشه ولی نمیدونم چرا با وجود این تعداد فارغ التحصیل پرستاری هنوز هم بیمارستان ها دچار ضعف هستن یه سوال هم بپرسم. یه پرستار میتونه توی 2 تا بیمارستان شیفت باشه؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> مرسی از اطلاعات خوبت.نمیدونم چرا ما انسان ها نمیتونیم بدون نیش و کنایه و با رعایت اخلاق با هم صحبت کنیم و اطلاعاتمون در اختیار م بذاریم.اما یه چیزی بگم این وضعیت الانه به نظرت 4 سال دیگه که یه نفر درسش تموم شه و از دانشگاه بیاد بیرون هم میتونه اینطوری کار پیدا کنه؟اگه بشه خیلی خوبه و جای بسی خوشحالی، من امیدوارم شرایط مثل الان که میگی مساعد باشه ولی نمیدونم چرا با وجود این تعداد فارغ التحصیل پرستاری هنوز هم بیمارستان ها دچار ضعف هستن یه سوال هم بپرسم. یه پرستار میتونه توی 2 تا بیمارستان شیفت باشه؟


خواهش میکنم.بهتره ب هرموضوعی مثبت نگاه کنین و اینکه خیلی از چیزا ی خود شخص برمیگرده.ما الان توی بچه ها داریم وقتی برای پانسمان پای دیابتی ک میریم در میره و ما کاراشو میکنیم و اون تقریبا هیچی از رشتش یاد نگرفته.یکی دیگه ام هست تلاش میکنه کارو از بقیه میقاپه همش ب دنبال کیسه.مشخصه ک این دو شخص خیلی باهم متفاوتن.من خودم کلا از ریاضی اومدم تجربی ولی وقتی واردش شدم باید مسئولیتشو قبول کنم باید یاد بگیرم تا موفق شم.مطمئن باشین اگه پرستار کار بلد و با سوادی باشین حتا برای ۲۰سال دیگه ام بیکار نمی مونین.بهتره آزاد فکر کنین ن در بند شرایط و موج های منفی حرف دیگران
در پاسخ ب سوالتونم بگم ک بله میتونین.الان استاد ما سال دوم طرحشه.ام طرح میره هم کلینیک کار میکنه و هم ب عنوان مربی توی بیمارستان ما بهمون درس‌میده یعنی ۳جا

----------


## Neutrophil

> خب اموزش بالینی داره مشکلش چیه؟مگه نمیگید دانشگاه فراوونه برای پذیرش دانشجو خب همونا هم اموزش میدن اقای محتدم 30 40 هزار مثال بود که شما کردین پیرهن عثمان  هی میگین.من منظورم  تعداد زیاد دانشجو بود حالا 30 49 نه 10 15 هزار نفر . ایا بیمارستان متناسب با این تعداد قبولی ساخته میشه؟ مثل اینکه چشمتون میبینه دلتون باور نمیکنه؟ اینهمه تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ازاد رشته پرستاری گذاشته میشه بعد از من میپرسید بیمارستان برای اموزس هست.من چه میدونم لابد هست که اینهمه دانشجو گرفته.من کجا اطلاعت غلط دادم؟من به چه رشته ای توهین کردم که حالا کسی گمراه شده باشه؟خوبه که دفترچه های انتخاب رشته جه ازاد چه سراسری تو سایت ها هست همه میتونن برن پذیرش هارو ببینن.پرستاری ازاد رو هم من گفتم دوستم میخونه خب من الان سند و مدرک از کجا براتون بیارم؟اون داره میخونه بدون اتتخاب رشته هم رفته و من گفتم که نمیدونم چطوری.پزشکی رشته ای نیست که دانشگاه ازاد هر شهرستانی پذیرش داشته باشه که من برم بخونم وگرنه وضعیتش میشد مثل الان پرستاری! خب پزشکی هم یه تعدادی ازاد انتخاب رشته میکنن و بعدش نمیرن.معدود دانشگاهایی تکمیل ظرفیت پزشکی میزارن نه که هم ابان تکمیل بذارن هم بهمن.اگه منظور کنایی حرف من رو گرفته بودین میفهمیدین که من هم منظورم  تکمیل ظرفیت ابان و بهمن بود. اما شما وابسته به تعداد و اعداد شدین بدون اینکه مفهوم رو دریابین این کار بهش میگن سفسطه...من درباره عدم تناسب تعداد قبول شده ها و بیمارستان ها صحبت میکنم شما بحث رو میکشی به تعداد 30 40 هزار نفر. درباره خالی بودن صندلی های دانشگاه ازاد که تو تکمیل ظرفیت اکثر شهر ها به جز شهرای بزرگ پرستاری میزنن صحبت می کنم شما گیر میدی به 6 مرحله نه 2 مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت. قطعا من هم میدونم تکمیل ظرفیت یک نوبت در  اواخر مهر ماهه یکی هم اواخر دی ماه . من میگم یکی از دوستام با 23 هزار پرستاری میخونه سما گیر دادی به اونیکی که لابد در شرایط خاص داره بدون کنکور میخونه. شاید پارتی داشته شاید هم دروغ گفته


من میگم برای تکمیل اموزش بیمارستان و امکانات میخواد میخواد شما میگی دانشگاه اموزش میده؟! در ضمن هر بیمارستانی نمیتونه اموزش بده، بغل اسم بعضی بیمارستانا دقت کنی نوشته اموزشی درمانی... این جوری نیست که تو هر بیمارستانی دانشجو بفرستن که. کادر اموزشی میخواد!!! زیرساخت میخواد!
شما یه عددی میگی بعد میگی مثال بود. خوب دقیقا مشکل همون عدده دیگه. شما میگی 40 هزار، در حالی که ظرفیت پرستاری در کل چیزی حدود 12 هزار نفره.
من نمیدونم کدوم شهر زندگی میکنین شما. ولی حداقل من تو تهران دارم میبینم بیمارستان و کلینیک که همین جور مثل قارچ داره ساخته میشه!
میپرسین کجا اطلاعات غلط دادین؟ درشت ترینش این که پرستاری اشباع شده. لینک زیر رو بخونین. مال همین پارساله. ما 295 هزار نفر کمبود پرستار داریم!!! بعد شما میگی پرستاری اشباعه. اخه اگه اشباع بود که این طرح پرستار بیمارستانی رو نمیزاشتن!!!
ایرنا- بازار کار رشته پرستاری تضمین شده است
من میگم شنونده باید عاقل باشه. یکی اومده بهتون گفته من بدونه کنکور پرستاری ازاد دارم میخونم شمام راحت باور کردی و خیلی با اطمینان میای اینجا به عنوان یه فکت بیان میکنی. امسال موقع اعلام نتایج نمیدونم این جا بودین یا نه. اگه بودین میدیدین که بچه هایی که از عدم قبولی شون تو پرستاری ازاد شوکه بودن! اون وقت شما میگی پرستاری بدون کنکور.
اینجا انجمن کنکوره و فکر میکنم منطقی اینه که با عدد و رقم حرف بزنیم. جالبه که چون من به اعدادی که شما مطرح میکنی اعتراض میکنم و زیر سوال میبرم میشم سفسطه گر... خانم سفسطه اینه که یه چی میگی بعدش که معلوم میشه حرفت اشتباهه عوض اینکه بگی اشتباه کردم میگی مثال زدم و من چه می دونم و شاید پارتی داشته و ...
شما حرف دانشجوای این جا رو که قبول نداری، حرف کسی که الان پرستاره رو قبول نداری... صرفا رو هوا داری میگی من درست میگم!!!
من دیگه این بحث رو ادامه نمیدم. موفق باشید

----------


## heengameeh

> ادمه بحث با این خانم توهین به شعور من و خواننده های دیگه هست ‌..میگه ۶ مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت بعد اگه کسی با رتبه ۲۰۰۰۰ بره پرستاری دلیل میشه که ۲۰۰۰۰ پرستار گرفته ؟ میگه پرستاری اشباح شده  اشباح نشده اتفاقا کمبود هم داریم اما استخدام کمه چون دولت پول نداره .. میگه  40000  هر سال پرستار میده بیرون  خدایی اینو از کجات دراوردی ؟..من دیگه زبانم قاصره ... اینا اگه مضحک نیست چیه پس ؟ من میگم اگه اطلاعات نداری نظر نده  کسی مجبورت نکرده که

----------


## ehsan.iz

> من میگم برای تکمیل اموزش بیمارستان و امکانات میخواد میخواد شما میگی دانشگاه اموزش میده؟! در ضمن هر بیمارستانی نمیتونه اموزش بده، بغل اسم بعضی بیمارستانا دقت کنی نوشته اموزشی درمانی... این جوری نیست که تو هر بیمارستانی دانشجو بفرستن که. کادر اموزشی میخواد!!! زیرساخت میخواد!
> شما یه عددی میگی بعد میگی مثال بود. خوب دقیقا مشکل همون عدده دیگه. شما میگی 40 هزار، در حالی که ظرفیت پرستاری در کل چیزی حدود 12 هزار نفره.
> من نمیدونم کدوم شهر زندگی میکنین شما. ولی حداقل من تو تهران دارم میبینم بیمارستان و کلینیک که همین جور مثل قارچ داره ساخته میشه!
> میپرسین کجا اطلاعات غلط دادین؟ درشت ترینش این که پرستاری اشباع شده. لینک زیر رو بخونین. مال همین پارساله. ما 295 هزار نفر کمبود پرستار داریم!!! بعد شما میگی پرستاری اشباعه. اخه اگه اشباع بود که این طرح پرستار بیمارستانی رو نمیزاشتن!!!
> ایرنا- بازار کار رشته پرستاری تضمین شده است
> من میگم شنونده باید عاقل باشه. یکی اومده بهتون گفته من بدونه کنکور پرستاری ازاد دارم میخونم شمام راحت باور کردی و خیلی با اطمینان میای اینجا به عنوان یه فکت بیان میکنی. امسال موقع اعلام نتایج نمیدونم این جا بودین یا نه. اگه بودین میدیدین که بچه هایی که از عدم قبولی شون تو پرستاری ازاد شوکه بودن! اون وقت شما میگی پرستاری بدون کنکور.
> اینجا انجمن کنکوره و فکر میکنم منطقی اینه که با عدد و رقم حرف بزنیم. جالبه که چون من به اعدادی که شما مطرح میکنی اعتراض میکنم و زیر سوال میبرم میشم سفسطه گر... خانم سفسطه اینه که یه چی میگی بعدش که معلوم میشه حرفت اشتباهه عوض اینکه بگی اشتباه کردم میگی مثال زدم و من چه می دونم و شاید پارتی داشته و ...
> شما حرف دانشجوای این جا رو که قبول نداری، حرف کسی که الان پرستاره رو قبول نداری... صرفا رو هوا داری میگی من درست میگم!!!
> من دیگه این بحث رو ادامه نمیدم. موفق باشید


دوست عزیز خودتو ناراحت نکن ..این بابا این چیزا حالیش نمیشه که ..کسی که حرف از پرستاری بدون کنکور میزنه دیگه باید به سلامت ......... ولش کن اصلن جواب ابلهان خاموشیه

----------


## jaany

علوم تغذیه درجه 2 به حساب نمیاد؟؟؟
نظر من : هنوزم پرستاری بهترین انتخابه بین پیراپزشکی ها
چون الان بحث بیکاری خیلی مطرحه تو جامعه!!!و من تا این لحظه پرستار بیکار ندیدم
به قول دوستمون اگه پسر باشه هنوزم بهتر(ولی پسرا بدرد این کار نمیخورن خدایی(اعصاب خورد کنه و ماها سریع میریزیم بهم)) :Yahoo (16): 
دوستان الان نریزین سر منااااا ... نوشتم نظر من اون بالا.تشکر :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ashkan2002

> 


سلام خدمت خانم هنگامه بحث هایی اینجا انجام شد که من لزومی نمیبینم که  توضیحی بدم فقط یک چیز میگم اونم اینه که با این طرز تفکر(البته با  احترام)فکر کنم در کشور ایران به جز پزشکا و دنداپزشکا و در بعضی نقاط  داروساز ها بقیه هر رشته ای که خوندن بیکارن از مهندسی ها بگیر تا رشته های  علوم انسانی تا پیرا پزشکی و... این نوع طرز تفکر که من بهش میگم دهن بینی  و تبعیت از حرف مردم بسیار بدبینانست و متاسفانه این تفکر زمانی میاد که  تو مملکتی مثل ایران فقط یه رشته توش جولان بده البته جولانی که نه پایه  علمی داره نه عقلانی و متاسفانه شرایط اقتصادی باعث این وضعیت شده البته به  شما بگم که همون رشته پزشکی هم همچین بهشت گمشده ای نیست که همه فکر می  کنن توض یحی درموردش نمیدم فقط بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای این بحث های  الکی به فکر درستون باشید که یه موقعی حسرت این روزا میخورید و به رشته  دلخواه خودتون نمیرسید و یک انتقاد هم داشتم به جای اینکه از دیگران غلط  املایی بگیرید لطفا حرفی بزنید که سندیت علمی داشته باشه.
با آرزوی موفقیت و توفیق برای جنابعالی

----------


## شهرام ش

درباره رادیولوژی کسی اطلاعی نداره؟؟  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65): 

رادیولوژی و فیزیوتراپی و اینچیزا تو لیست نیست چرا ؟ اینا درجه 1 هستن ؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdimhm

> 


درود بر شما
حال الان شما یه وضعیت تعریف شده روان شناختیه!
شما دو سال به خاطر رسیدن به پزشکی از زندگی و تفریح زدی و پرستاری و اتاق عمل نرفتی به خاطر پزشکی
الان هم تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهت مرددی که است واقعا ارزش داشت دو سال موندن برای پزشکی و آیا واقعاً پرستاری و اتاق عمل انقدر بدرد نخور بود که نرفتم؟
و ضمیر خودآگاه تون میگه نه تو سه سال داری جون می‌کنی برای پزشکی قطعا پیراپزشکی ها به درد نخور و اشباعه و ارزش دانشگاه رفتن نداره حالا نتیجش میشه چی؟
اینکه بصورت افراطی و غیر منطقی شروع به استثنا آوردن و توجیه کردن برای تایید خودتون میکنید
و قاطعانه میگم که سال بعد این موقع اگه بیاید و این تاپیک ببینید میفهمید که ۹۰٪ حرفهاتون بی معنی و غیرمنطقیه
پشت کنکور بودن سخته و عوارض روانی داره
پیشنهاد میکنم به روانشناس مراجعه کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## mehdimhm

> درود بر شما
> حال الان شما یه وضعیت تعریف شده روان شناختیه!
> شما دو سال به خاطر رسیدن به پزشکی از زندگی و تفریح زدی و پرستاری و اتاق عمل نرفتی به خاطر پزشکی
> الان هم تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهت مرددی که است واقعا ارزش داشت دو سال موندن برای پزشکی و آیا واقعاً پرستاری و اتاق عمل انقدر بدرد نخور بود که نرفتم؟
> و ضمیر خودآگاه تون میگه نه تو سه سال داری جون می‌کنی برای پزشکی قطعا پیراپزشکی ها به درد نخور و اشباعه و ارزش دانشگاه رفتن نداره حالا نتیجش میشه چی؟
> اینکه بصورت افراطی و غیر منطقی شروع به استثنا آوردن و توجیه کردن برای تایید خودتون میکنید
> و قاطعانه میگم که سال بعد این موقع اگه بیاید و این تاپیک ببینید میفهمید که ۹۰٪ حرفهاتون بی معنی و غیرمنطقیه
> پشت کنکور بودن سخته و عوارض روانی داره
> پیشنهاد میکنم به روانشناس مراجعه کنید
> موفق باشید


ضمناً من خودم کنکوریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mono

> خانم عزیز یه چیزی میگی واسه خودت جوابت رو هم میدن جبهه میگیری...
> ظرفیت پرستاری سراسری روزانه 8 هزار نفر نبوده امسال. حدود 4700 بوده. دفترچه هست. بشین جمع بزن ببین چقدره.
> وقتی میگی 40000 نفر سالی پرستاری میگیره و پرستاری اشباع شده خوب معلومه بهت میخندن. مصاحبه های مسئولین وزارت بهداشت هست. همه میگن کمبود پرستار داریم. شما میگی اشباع؟! وقتی میگی بینایی سنجی رشته ی خوبی نیست و بازار کار نداره معلومه جوابتو میدن... 
> الانم که میگی دوستت بدون کنکور!!! داره پرستاری ازاد اونم شیراز!!! میخونه... دفترچه ازاد هست.... نشون بده ببینم کجای دفترچه بدون ازمون ازاد رشته پرستاری هست که این رفیقت انتخاب کرده!
> در اخر یه سوال: رشته ی تحصیلی خودت چیه؟


سلام پذیرش پرستاری امسال یکم بیشتر از 6 هزار تا بود دولتی و یه مطلب دیگه که دوستان میگن پرستاری اشباع شده،اشباع نشده ولی چون دولت استخدام پیمانی و رسمی نداره فعلا واسه این رشته نباید فارغ التحصیلاش به فکر کار دولتی باشند و با توجه به بودجه محدود دولت این روند گویا تا چند سال اینده هم به همین شکله البته استخدام قراردادی و کار تو مراکز خصوص هستش ولی مزیت های بخش دولتی رو نداره.

----------


## Mono

> میگن پرستاری دیگه رشته خوبی نیست و اشباع شده و رشته ایه که دانشگاه آزاد هر شهری پذیرش داره.یعنی حتی مدرک دانشگاه سراسری اونم شهرای بزرگش ارزشی نداره و نمیشه سر کار رفت؟
> تازه اگه بری سر کار ماهی 1800 حقوقشه. خب معلمی که درامدش بیشتره.
> بعضی ها میگن چند شیفت بری چند تا دانشگاه درآمدت بالای 5 تومنه.اما کو شیفت؟


*نه میشه سر کار رفت ولی به صورت قراردادی پایه حقوقش هم همین عددی که شما فرمودید البته معلم ابتدایی ها پایه حقوقشون یکم بیشتره پرستاری هم 5 تومن با دو شیفت میشه ولی فشار میاد به فرد و خیلی سخته کلا معلمی راحتره و اگه دبیر باشه درامدش با پرستار تفاوتی نداره اگه مرددید بین این دو معلمی خوب فشار کاریش کمتره باز تصمیمش با خودتونه البته منم کل پست ها رو نخوندم و دقیق نمیدونم سوال شما چی بود.در هر صورت موفق باشید*

----------


## ehsan.iz

> *نه میشه سر کار رفت ولی به صورت قراردادی پایه حقوقش هم همین عددی که شما فرمودید البته معلم ابتدایی ها پایه حقوقشون یکم بیشتره پرستاری هم 5 تومن با دو شیفت میشه ولی فشار میاد به فرد و خیلی سخته کلا معلمی راحتره و اگه دبیر باشه درامدش با پرستار تفاوتی نداره اگه مرددید بین این دو معلمی خوب فشار کاریش کمتره باز تصمیمش با خودتونه البته منم کل پست ها رو نخوندم و دقیق نمیدونم سوال شما چی بود.در هر صورت موفق باشید*


درود بر شما ..من یه دوست دارم معلم ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان میگه یک و خورده ای حکمش هست ولی بیمه و بازنشستگی هم کم میشه ..یکم بیشتر از یک تومن دستش میرسه ...

----------


## Mono

> درود بر شما ..من یه دوست دارم معلم ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان میگه یک و خورده ای حکمش هست ولی بیمه و بازنشستگی هم کم میشه ..یکم بیشتر از یک تومن دستش میرسه ...


*درود آقا احسان
این دوست شما احتمالا دانشجو هست چون ابتدایی ها معمولا با 5یا6 سال سابقه اگه مرکز شهر نباشند بالای دو تومن میگیرن.
بیمه بازنشستگی از همه کارمندای دولت کم میشه این عددی که گفتم خودم به عینه دیدم.امسال اونایی که  با رتبه های خوب رفتن دانشگاه فرهنگیان بسته به رتبشون تا همون یک و دویست زمانی که مشغول به تحصیل اند حقوق میگیرن.
حکم های ورودی های امسال رو هم دارن کاراشو انجام میدن یکی از دوستای خودم رفت کارای حکمش رو هفته پیش انجام داد.
از نظر حقوقی پرستاری و معلمی زیاد باهم فرق ندارن باز این دوستی که سوال کرده بود باید خودش سبک سنگین کنه.*

----------


## m.e.a

_فقط علوم آزمایشگاهی
بقیه رشته ها کُلُهوم سوتفاهم بودن حتی پزشکی
_

----------


## mehrab98

> _فقط علوم آزمایشگاهی
> بقیه رشته ها کُلُهوم سوتفاهم بودن حتی پزشکی
> _


بازار کار ب شدت خرابی داره ، کار زیاده اما درامد خیلی کمه. دختر خالم داتشجو دکترا بهشتی ماهی ۳ تومن داره حقوق میگیره از دوتا بیمارستان.

----------


## Aries

رادیولوژی هم میتونست بین گزینه ها باشه

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


بازار کار ب شدت خرابی داره ، کار زیاده اما درامد خیلی کمه. دختر خالم داتشجو دکترا بهشتی ماهی ۳ تومن داره حقوق میگیره از دوتا بیمارستان.


واع یعنی چی بازار کار به شدت خرابی داره_

----------


## Aries

> _
> 
> واع یعنی چی بازار کار به شدت خرابی داره_


الآن دیگه همه ی رشته ها بازار کار به شدت خرابی دارن 
از رشته های مدیریت بگیر تا مهندسی و رشته های پزشکی و پیرا(حالا بعضی کمتر بعضی بیشتر)
باید خودت گلیمو از آب بکشی بیرون

----------


## heengameeh

> سلام پذیرش پرستاری امسال یکم بیشتر از 6 هزار تا بود دولتی و یه مطلب دیگه که دوستان میگن پرستاری اشباع شده،اشباع نشده ولی چون دولت استخدام پیمانی و رسمی نداره فعلا واسه این رشته نباید فارغ التحصیلاش به فکر کار دولتی باشند و با توجه به بودجه محدود دولت این روند گویا تا چند سال اینده هم به همین شکله البته استخدام قراردادی و کار تو مراکز خصوص هستش ولی مزیت های بخش دولتی رو نداره.


سلام ممنون از نظرت.من نظری درباره این بحث ندارم.الان هم فکر می کنم وقتمو حروم کردم هر کسی هر رشته ای بخواد بخونه حتما خودش دربارش تحقیق می کنه بحث اینجا بی فایدس. اما باز هم ممنون برای اطلاعاتتون

----------


## heengameeh

> سلام خدمت خانم هنگامه بحث هایی اینجا انجام شد که من لزومی نمیبینم که  توضیحی بدم فقط یک چیز میگم اونم اینه که با این طرز تفکر(البته با  احترام)فکر کنم در کشور ایران به جز پزشکا و دنداپزشکا و در بعضی نقاط  داروساز ها بقیه هر رشته ای که خوندن بیکارن از مهندسی ها بگیر تا رشته های  علوم انسانی تا پیرا پزشکی و... این نوع طرز تفکر که من بهش میگم دهن بینی  و تبعیت از حرف مردم بسیار بدبینانست و متاسفانه این تفکر زمانی میاد که  تو مملکتی مثل ایران فقط یه رشته توش جولان بده البته جولانی که نه پایه  علمی داره نه عقلانی و متاسفانه شرایط اقتصادی باعث این وضعیت شده البته به  شما بگم که همون رشته پزشکی هم همچین بهشت گمشده ای نیست که همه فکر می  کنن توض یحی درموردش نمیدم فقط بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم به جای این بحث های  الکی به فکر درستون باشید که یه موقعی حسرت این روزا میخورید و به رشته  دلخواه خودتون نمیرسید و یک انتقاد هم داشتم به جای اینکه از دیگران غلط  املایی بگیرید لطفا حرفی بزنید که سندیت علمی داشته باشه.
> با آرزوی موفقیت و توفیق برای جنابعالی


سلام ممنون از توصیه و راهنماییتون.متاسفانه شرایط اجتماعی باعث شده همه ما به دنبال رشته های درآمدزا باشیم.خصوصا پسرها که درآیند سرپرست به خانواده هم خواهند بود.شاید نظر من کمی بدبينانه باشه اما من انسان های دوروبر و شرایط اجتماعی مردم رو میبینم و برداشت میکنم و اصلا دهن بینی نکردم و حرفام صرفا گفته های بقیه نبود.و شاید شما دچار سوء تفاهم شده باشید من از رشته ی پزشکی یا دندون و دارو تعریف نکردم و اونارو پرستش نمیبکنم  صحبت من درباره رشته های پیرامون پزشکی و شرایط کاریشون بود. و در آخر غلط املایی برای این بود که ما انسان ها هيچوقت نباید فکر کنیم پاک و منزه از اشتباه هستیم و اشتباه فقط از بقیه ست و حرفهای ما درست مطلقه شاید غلطی ما آشکارتر از اون چیزی باشه که فکرشو می کنیم.این درباره خودم هم صدق می کنه.باز هم ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## mehrab98

تو این رشته ها واقعا جای کار درمانی خالیه بچه ها ازش شناخت ندارن. رشته ایه که به شدت اوج گرفته و  دوران اوجشه ب شدت پولسازه  کارش سخته چون اکثرا مراجعانتون مشکل جسمی حرکتی و ذهنی مثل اوتیسم دارن... 
اما رشته ای نو و تازه نفس با درامد واقعا خوبه. متاسفانه نمیشناسنش خیلیا... 
گفتار درمانی هم همینطور اما به نسبت کیس کمتری داره.

----------


## mehrab98

> _
> 
> واع یعنی چی بازار کار به شدت خرابی داره_


واع نداره تعداد فارغ التحصیلش زیاده کارش کمی ریسک داره و علاقه میخواد و پول کمی میدن. فک کنم تو بیمارستانای دولتی شیفتی ۱۷۰۰ ۱۸۰۰ میدن. خصوصی ها هم تو همین حدود. برای پسرا مناسب نیست دگ خیلی بخوای تاپ باشی باید تا دکترا ادامه بدی که گفتنش اسونه و رسیدن به دکتراش به شدت سخت چون متقاصی زیادی داره.

----------


## mehrab98

> رادیولوژی هم میتونست بین گزینه ها باشه


قبل انتخاب رشته که بیمارستان رفته بودم تقریبا هم ارز با هوشبری و اتاق عمل بود بین پیراها تاپ ترین الان پرستاریه ،

----------


## heengameeh

> درود بر شما
> حال الان شما یه وضعیت تعریف شده روان شناختیه!
> شما دو سال به خاطر رسیدن به پزشکی از زندگی و تفریح زدی و پرستاری و اتاق عمل نرفتی به خاطر پزشکی
> الان هم تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهت مرددی که است واقعا ارزش داشت دو سال موندن برای پزشکی و آیا واقعاً پرستاری و اتاق عمل انقدر بدرد نخور بود که نرفتم؟
> و ضمیر خودآگاه تون میگه نه تو سه سال داری جون می‌کنی برای پزشکی قطعا پیراپزشکی ها به درد نخور و اشباعه و ارزش دانشگاه رفتن نداره حالا نتیجش میشه چی؟
> اینکه بصورت افراطی و غیر منطقی شروع به استثنا آوردن و توجیه کردن برای تایید خودتون میکنید
> و قاطعانه میگم که سال بعد این موقع اگه بیاید و این تاپیک ببینید میفهمید که ۹۰٪ حرفهاتون بی معنی و غیرمنطقیه
> پشت کنکور بودن سخته و عوارض روانی داره
> پیشنهاد میکنم به روانشناس مراجعه کنید
> موفق باشید


سلام ممنون از نظرتون.حق با شماست.شاید کمی این شرایط در روحیه من تاثیر داشته اما نه اونقدر زیاد که عقل و منطقم رو از دست بدم.شاید این مسئله برای شما پیش اومده چون شناخت کافی از شخصیت من ندارید.کنکور برای من به سرگرمیه و هيچوقت به خودم زحمت زیادی ندادم که بعدش دچار بحران روحی شده باشم. اگر تمام سعی و تلاشم رو کرده بودم قطعا همون سال اول یا سال دوم به رتبه ی خیلی خوبی کسب میگردم. البته همه ما همینطور هستیم هیچکدوم مشکل ذهنی نداریم تفاوت ما فقط به خاطر پشتکار و سخت کوشیمونه خب از مطلب اصلی دور افتادم خلاصه اینکه من رشته های پزشکی دندون دارو رو نمیپرستم که حالا تا این حد تحت تاثیرش قرار گرفته باشم و اگه پشت کنکور موندم به این خاطر بود که شرایط و امکانات کافی برای موندن رو داشتم و از یه طرف چیزهایی که قبول شده بودم هم رشته های مورد علاقم نبودن.پس ترجیح دادم زمانی رو که میخواهم برای خوندن درسای دانشگاه بذارم برای کنکورم بذارم.ممنون از نظرتون لطفا بدون شناخت کافی از شخصیت افراد رفتارشون رو تحلیل نکنید

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام ممنون از نظرتون.حق با شماست.شاید کمی این شرایط در روحیه من تاثیر داشته اما نه اونقدر زیاد که عقل و منطقم رو از دست بدم.شاید این مسئله برای شما پیش اومده چون شناخت کافی از شخصیت من ندارید.کنکور برای من به سرگرمیه و هيچوقت به خودم زحمت زیادی ندادم که بعدش دچار بحران روحی شده باشم. اگر تمام سعی و تلاشم رو کرده بودم قطعا همون سال اول یا سال دوم به رتبه ی خیلی خوبی کسب میگردم. البته همه ما همینطور هستیم هیچکدوم مشکل ذهنی نداریم تفاوت ما فقط به خاطر پشتکار و سخت کوشیمونه خب از مطلب اصلی دور افتادم خلاصه اینکه من رشته های پزشکی دندون دارو رو نمیپرستم که حالا تا این حد تحت تاثیرش قرار گرفته باشم و اگه پشت کنکور موندم به این خاطر بود که شرایط و امکانات کافی برای موندن رو داشتم و از یه طرف چیزهایی که قبول شده بودم هم رشته های مورد علاقم نبودن.پس ترجیح دادم زمانی رو که میخواهم برای خوندن درسای دانشگاه بذارم برای کنکورم بذارم.ممنون از نظرتون لطفا بدون شناخت کافی از شخصیت افراد رفتارشون رو تحلیل نکنید


قصدم کمک بود نه توهین!
گرچه با دیدن رگه هایی از خشونت در طرز نوشتتون به صحبت های اخیرم مهر تایید میزنم
به هر حال موفق باشید اگه به صلاحه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## heengameeh

شما هم همینطور

----------


## Pasteur

> قبل انتخاب رشته که بیمارستان رفته بودم تقریبا هم ارز با هوشبری و اتاق عمل بود بین پیراها تاپ ترین الان پرستاریه ،


سلام ، شما که تحقیق میدانی کردین و از نزدیک رفتین دیدین ،
میشه بگین چرا پرستار الان تاپ ترینه ؟ و مثلا از اتاق عمل هم بهتره ؟  
اگه امکانش هست کدوم بگین بیمارستان کدوم شهر تحقیق کردین ؟       ممنون

----------


## mastaneh

میدونم جاش نیس ولی ببخشید کسی خبر داره امسال با چه رتبه ای میشد از علوم آز مراغه قبول شد؟؟

فرستاده شده از SM-J710Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام ، شما که تحقیق میدانی کردین و از نزدیک رفتین دیدین ،
> میشه بگین چرا پرستار الان تاپ ترینه ؟ و مثلا از اتاق عمل هم بهتره ؟  
> اگه امکانش هست کدوم بگین بیمارستان کدوم شهر تحقیق کردین ؟       ممنون


تهران چند تا بیمارستان.
پرستاری یه مقدار حقوقش بیشتره ولی کارش خیلی بیشتره تقریبا محاله بیکار بمونی بقول پرستاره امروز فارغ التحصیل شی هفته بعد سرکاری. خودت مقایسه کن هر بیمارستان چن تا پرستار میخواد چن تا هوشبر و اتاق عمل میخواد. ولی خب سختی کارم داره. 
اتاق عمل اگ کارتو خوب انجام بدی جراحا با خودشون میبرنت جاهای دگ نونت تو روغن میفته. ولی به هرحال اونم سختی خودشو داره.

----------


## LI20

> میدونم جاش نیس ولی ببخشید کسی خبر داره امسال با چه رتبه ای میشد از علوم آز مراغه قبول شد؟؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J710Fِ من با Tapatalk


مراغه ای هسی?

----------


## mastaneh

> مراغه ای هسی?


نه[emoji52] 

فرستاده شده از SM-J710Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## echo

دیگه از آبان آذر که بحث کتاب چی بگیرم کلاس چی برم تموم میشه , بحثای کدوم رشته بهتره و واسه فلان رشته چه رتبه ای لازمه شروع میشه که البته هر 2 لازمن واقعا :Yahoo (4): 
یک توصیه ای میکنم...
ببینید راستش درسته خیلی از رشته ها کار ممکنه کم باشه و بعضی رشته ها میگن که کار خیلی زیاده ولی واقعا تهش اینه که شما هرچی که دوست دارید و حس میکنین براتون بهتره باید برید . 
به همون نسبت که پرستار با حقوق بسیار بالا هست آدمایی هم هستن که مثلا تو رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی هم به حقوق های بالا رسیدن حالا با زحمت بیشتر که اینم برای این بوده که عاشق رشتشون بودن.
برای کنکوری ها میگم...سال کنکور سال سختی هست و درگیری های ذهنی زیادی پیدا میکنید و ممکنه بیاید اینجا با منفی بافی چند نفر بیشتر با خودتون و چیزی که میخواید درگیر بشید پس این کارو نکنید...
فقط به این اطمینان داشته باشین که مهم ترین موضوع برای سال کنکور شما تلاش کردن زیاد و پشتکاره و بهترین فرصت واسه اینکه خودتونو برای زندگی پر تلاش و با برنامه ریزی آماده کنید.
بهتون قول میدم قبل از انتخاب رشته فرصت لازم رو دارین که با کمی تحقیق بفهمین چه رشته ای رو باید برین.
در آخر مهم همینه که تو رشته ای باشید که هم درساش و هم کارشو دوست دارید کاریم به این نداشته باشید که آیا درحال اشباع هست یا نه واسه کسی که تو رشته اش جزو بهترین هاست همیشه کار پیدا میشه و جذبش میکنن.
همونطور که واسه کسی که تو رشته ای هست که بازار کار خوبی هم داره ولی از رشته اش خوشش نمیاد کاری پیدا نمیشه اگرم بشه راضیش نمیکنه
پس نگران نباشید.وقتی تلاشتونو بکنید به بهترین حالتی از زندگی که میخواین میتونین برسین
موفق باشید :Y (591):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فیزیوتراپی درجه 2 محسوب نمیشه؟؟؟؟_

----------


## alireza101

نه بابا، اصن تو پیش بینی ها فیزیوتراپی در آینده جز پردرآمد ترین شغلاست


> _فیزیوتراپی درجه 2 محسوب نمیشه؟؟؟؟_

----------


## INFERNAL

> _فیزیوتراپی درجه 2 محسوب نمیشه؟؟؟؟_


یه سری از شاخه های دام خیلی پر درآمده ولی بازم کسی حسابش نمیکنه...فیزیو که جای خود داره

----------


## ahmadshamse8

اول از همه که باید گفت رشته های علوم پایه بدرد هر کسی نمیخوره و قطعا کسی که وارد این رشته ها میشه باید ازشون لذت ببره و کلا از درس خوندن هم لذت ببره چون موفق شدن در علوم پایه حتما پُرکاری و مطالعه زیاد می طلبه اما میرسیم به اصل مطلب
باید گفت که رشته های دامپزشکی و علوم آزمایشگاهی بسیار شلوغ و میشه گفت اشباع شده البته این به این معنا نیست که خوب نیستن اما بهتره که انتخاب اولمون در نظر نگیریم علی الخصوص دامپزشکی که طول تحصیلش زیادتره، اگر به این ۲ رشته علاقه دارید هم نگرانی نیست فقط باید حواستون باشه که در طول تحصیل باید بیشتر تلاش کنید تا در انتها نسبت به بقیه متفاوت باشید و بتونید در بازار کار رقابت کنید
و اما میرسیم به بهترین انتخاب بعد از فیزیوتراپی: "بینایی سنجی"
در انگلستان در حدود ۸۰ درصد متخصصین فعال در حوزه چشم اپتومتریست هستن و فقط ۲۰ درصد رو پزشکان متخصص چشم تشکیل میدن و جالبه که بدونید سیاست گذاری های وزارت بهداشت هم حتی با اینکه بسیار پزشک سالار رفتار میکنن در این مورد به نفع اپتومتریست هاست چون هدف اینه که وظایف مشترک اپتومتریست ها و چشم پزشک ها کاملا به اپتومتریست ها محول بشه و علاوه بر این ظرفیت بسیار کم ورودی این رشته و همچنین اینکه تعداد کمی از دانشگاه های سطح کشور این رشته رو دارن (مثلا دانشگاه اصفهان ندارد)  نشان دهنده اینه که فرصت های خوبی برای هیات علمی شدن در این رشته خواهد بود در صورتی که به ادامه تحصیل علاقه مند باشید و همچنین میتونید کلینیک بزنید و همه عینک فروشی ها هم ملزم به قرداد داشتن با یک اپتومتریست هستن
در کل بهترین انتخاب بعد از فیزیوتراپیه و از اونجایی که ظرفیت بسیار کمه احتمالا خیلی از دوستان باید گزینه های دیگری هم داشته باشن
به ترتیب شنوایی سنجی ، کارشناسی رادیولوژی، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل و پرستاری هم در اولویت های بعدی هستن
کلام اخر اینکه دوستان سعی کنند رشته ای اول درخور علاقه و استعدادشون و سپس با در نظر گرفتن دانشگاهی که از سطح علمی بالاتری برخوردار باشه انتخاب کنن
بعنوان مثال اگر فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران رو که با داروسازی آزاد قزوین مقایسه میکنید حتما در نظر داشته باشید که دانشگاه تهران به مراتب بهتر از دانشگاه آزاد قزوین، متخصص تربیت میکنه و فقط به این نگاه نبینید که اون رشته دکترای تخصصیه این کارشناسیه

----------


## mehrab98

> اول از همه که باید گفت رشته های علوم پایه بدرد هر کسی نمیخوره و قطعا کسی که وارد این رشته ها میشه باید ازشون لذت ببره و کلا از درس خوندن هم لذت ببره چون موفق شدن در علوم پایه حتما پُرکاری و مطالعه زیاد می طلبه اما میرسیم به اصل مطلب
> باید گفت که رشته های دامپزشکی و علوم آزمایشگاهی بسیار شلوغ و میشه گفت اشباع شده البته این به این معنا نیست که خوب نیستن اما بهتره که انتخاب اولمون در نظر نگیریم علی الخصوص دامپزشکی که طول تحصیلش زیادتره، اگر به این ۲ رشته علاقه دارید هم نگرانی نیست فقط باید حواستون باشه که در طول تحصیل باید بیشتر تلاش کنید تا در انتها نسبت به بقیه متفاوت باشید و بتونید در بازار کار رقابت کنید
> و اما میرسیم به بهترین انتخاب بعد از فیزیوتراپی: "بینایی سنجی"
> در انگلستان در حدود ۸۰ درصد متخصصین فعال در حوزه چشم اپتومتریست هستن و فقط ۲۰ درصد رو پزشکان متخصص چشم تشکیل میدن و جالبه که بدونید سیاست گذاری های وزارت بهداشت هم حتی با اینکه بسیار پزشک سالار رفتار میکنن در این مورد به نفع اپتومتریست هاست چون هدف اینه که وظایف مشترک اپتومتریست ها و چشم پزشک ها کاملا به اپتومتریست ها محول بشه و علاوه بر این ظرفیت بسیار کم ورودی این رشته و همچنین اینکه تعداد کمی از دانشگاه های سطح کشور این رشته رو دارن (مثلا دانشگاه اصفهان ندارد)  نشان دهنده اینه که فرصت های خوبی برای هیات علمی شدن در این رشته خواهد بود در صورتی که به ادامه تحصیل علاقه مند باشید و همچنین میتونید کلینیک بزنید و همه عینک فروشی ها هم ملزم به قرداد داشتن با یک اپتومتریست هستن
> در کل بهترین انتخاب بعد از فیزیوتراپیه و از اونجایی که ظرفیت بسیار کمه احتمالا خیلی از دوستان باید گزینه های دیگری هم داشته باشن
> به ترتیب شنوایی سنجی ، کارشناسی رادیولوژی، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل و پرستاری هم در اولویت های بعدی هستن
> کلام اخر اینکه دوستان سعی کنند رشته ای اول درخور علاقه و استعدادشون و سپس با در نظر گرفتن دانشگاهی که از سطح علمی بالاتری برخوردار باشه انتخاب کنن
> بعنوان مثال اگر فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران رو که با داروسازی آزاد قزوین مقایسه میکنید حتما در نظر داشته باشید که دانشگاه تهران به مراتب بهتر از دانشگاه آزاد قزوین، متخصص تربیت میکنه و فقط به این نگاه نبینید که اون رشته دکترای تخصصیه این کارشناسیه


کامل جامع مفید :-) 


نه اینکه فک کنید چون خودم اپتومتری میخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ramin94

به نظر من کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی،بینایی سنجی ، شنوایی سنجی و فیزیوتراپی رو نمیشه رشته درجه 2 در نظر گرفت..
ژنتیک رو هم بنظرم اگه بدون تغییر رشته تا دکتری ادامه بدی ( تا غیر متجانس محسوب نشه و حق مشاوره داشته باشی ) رشته خوبیه و نمیشه درجه 2 در نظر گرفت ( چون کد نظام پزشکی میخوره)
علاوه بر پذیرش کمی که دارن ..بازار کارشون هم امنه..فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دیگه نمیتونن تو کارشناسی ارشد رشته هایی مثل گفتار درمانی و بینایی سنجی وکار درمانی و شنوایی سنجی شرکت کنن چون فقط کارشناسی های خودشو برمیداره..با کارشناسی میتونی به اصطلاح مطب داشته باشی مثل کارشناسی تغذیه ( البته تغذیه متاسفانه اشباع شده ! کارشناسیش منظورمه شاید تحصیلات تکمیلیش وضعیتش بهتر باشه یه جا دیدم سالانه فقط 12 نفر یا تو این حدود تو کل کشور پذیرش دکتری داره شایدم اشتباه دیدم!!)
نمیدونم تقسیم بندی بر اساس چیه اگه درامد مد نظر باشه تا حدودی به خود شخص بستگی داره مثلا طرف کارشناسی علوم دامی داره ولی چون هوش اقتصادی بهتری داره درامدش از یه دامپزشک بیشتره..
تو علوم پایه هم بنظرم بدون علاقه نباید وارد شد چون بازار کارشون همچین بگی نگی جالب نیست و واسه عاشقان مطالعه و تحقیق و آزمایشگاه به درد میخوره ولی واقعا ارزشمنده ( یه رشته هایی هم هستن مثل هماتولوژی ، ایمنی شناسی ، بیوشیمی بالینی که تو مقاطع دکتری خیلی خوبن ولی واقعا سخته قبول شدنش پذیرش خیلی کمی ام دارن )
تو بهداشت ها ، بهداشت حرفه ای خیلی خوبه ( مخصوصا واسه پسرا ) بازار کار خوب ، هم جذب خوبی داره هم خودت میتونی تو کارخانجات و حتی معادن ناظر بهداشت باشی شرایط ادامه تحصیلش هم خوبه ( ولی عمومی و محیط بازار کار خوبی نداره اما میشه به عنوان پلی واسه رشته های دیگه انتخاب کنی مثلا بهداشت بخونی تحصیلات تکمیلی رشته های دیگه رو تو آزمون وزارت بهداشت انتخاب کنی و ادامه بدی طبیعتا کار سختیه)
یه زمانی گفتم شیمی رشته خوبیه ولی حرفمو پس میگیرم!! تو ایران بهایی بهش نمیدن ..زیرساخت خاصی ام براش وجود نداره ..درساش سنگینه در صورت کار هم دریافتی جالبی ندارن ( متاسفانه)
پرستاری رشته خوبیه و درحال پیشرفت و البته درحال اشباع !! یه سری مشکلاتی توش هست ولی داره هموار میشه شرایط ادامه تحصیلش هم بد نیست
اتاق عمل رشته خوبیه چرا ؟!! چون پس از کسب تجربه میتونی همراه یه جراح به صورت دائم و تو عمل های اختصاصی همون جراح کار کنی و درامد خوبی داشته باشی.( در واقع عضو تیم جراحی میشی و درصدی از پول عمل رو برمیداری ).شرایط ادامه تحصیلش محدوده ( جدیدا ارشدش اومده ) بازار کارش هم متاسفانه در خطره ..
در مورد هوشبری اطلاعات چندانی ندارم ولی بازار کار اونم مثل پرستاری و اتاق عمل در خطره هر چند قبلا هم گویا جذب کمی داشته..قبلا کارشناسی های هوشبری و اتاق عمل فقط تو دو سه دانشگاه بود اما تازگیا زیاد شده
علوم آزمایشگاهی رشته ارزشمندیه ولی تقریبا میشه گفت بازار کارش فول ! شده ( هر چند قسمت دست خداست)

امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه

----------


## mehrab98

> به نظر من کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی،بینایی سنجی ، شنوایی سنجی و فیزیوتراپی رو نمیشه رشته درجه 2 در نظر گرفت..
> ژنتیک رو هم بنظرم اگه بدون تغییر رشته تا دکتری ادامه بدی ( تا غیر متجانس محسوب نشه و حق مشاوره داشته باشی ) رشته خوبیه و نمیشه درجه 2 در نظر گرفت ( چون کد نظام پزشکی میخوره)
> علاوه بر پذیرش کمی که دارن ..بازار کارشون هم امنه..فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دیگه نمیتونن تو کارشناسی ارشد رشته هایی مثل گفتار درمانی و بینایی سنجی وکار درمانی و شنوایی سنجی شرکت کنن چون فقط کارشناسی های خودشو برمیداره..با کارشناسی میتونی به اصطلاح مطب داشته باشی مثل کارشناسی تغذیه ( البته تغذیه متاسفانه اشباع شده ! کارشناسیش منظورمه شاید تحصیلات تکمیلیش وضعیتش بهتر باشه یه جا دیدم سالانه فقط 12 نفر یا تو این حدود تو کل کشور پذیرش دکتری داره شایدم اشتباه دیدم!!)
> نمیدونم تقسیم بندی بر اساس چیه اگه درامد مد نظر باشه تا حدودی به خود شخص بستگی داره مثلا طرف کارشناسی علوم دامی داره ولی چون هوش اقتصادی بهتری داره درامدش از یه دامپزشک بیشتره..
> تو علوم پایه هم بنظرم بدون علاقه نباید وارد شد چون بازار کارشون همچین بگی نگی جالب نیست و واسه عاشقان مطالعه و تحقیق و آزمایشگاه به درد میخوره ولی واقعا ارزشمنده ( یه رشته هایی هم هستن مثل هماتولوژی ، ایمنی شناسی ، بیوشیمی بالینی که تو مقاطع دکتری خیلی خوبن ولی واقعا سخته قبول شدنش پذیرش خیلی کمی ام دارن )
> تو بهداشت ها ، بهداشت حرفه ای خیلی خوبه ( مخصوصا واسه پسرا ) بازار کار خوب ، هم جذب خوبی داره هم خودت میتونی تو کارخانجات و حتی معادن ناظر بهداشت باشی شرایط ادامه تحصیلش هم خوبه ( ولی عمومی و محیط بازار کار خوبی نداره اما میشه به عنوان پلی واسه رشته های دیگه انتخاب کنی مثلا بهداشت بخونی تحصیلات تکمیلی رشته های دیگه رو تو آزمون وزارت بهداشت انتخاب کنی و ادامه بدی طبیعتا کار سختیه)
> یه زمانی گفتم شیمی رشته خوبیه ولی حرفمو پس میگیرم!! تو ایران بهایی بهش نمیدن ..زیرساخت خاصی ام براش وجود نداره ..درساش سنگینه در صورت کار هم دریافتی جالبی ندارن ( متاسفانه)
> پرستاری رشته خوبیه و درحال پیشرفت و البته درحال اشباع !! یه سری مشکلاتی توش هست ولی داره هموار میشه شرایط ادامه تحصیلش هم بد نیست
> اتاق عمل رشته خوبیه چرا ؟!! چون پس از کسب تجربه میتونی همراه یه جراح به صورت دائم و تو عمل های اختصاصی همون جراح کار کنی و درامد خوبی داشته باشی.( در واقع عضو تیم جراحی میشی و درصدی از پول عمل رو برمیداری ).شرایط ادامه تحصیلش محدوده ( جدیدا ارشدش اومده ) بازار کارش هم متاسفانه در خطره ..
> ...


ارشد بینایی سنجی سالی ۱۵ تا ۲۰ نفر میگیره 
و در مقطع دکترا تخصصی که از سال ۹۲ اومده سالی ۳ تا ۶ نفر.
در مقطع کارشناسی چهار دانشگاه ایران بهشای مشهد زاهدان ارشد زاهدان نداره 
 در مقطع کارشناسی هم هر دانشکده میانگین ۲۰ نفر.

از رشته هایی هست که هنوز جای کار داره بشدت امنیت شغلی نسبتا خوبی داره...
 بچه ها شناخت ندارن معمولا وگرنه رشته های توانبخشی اگه کسی روحیشو داشته باشه بازار کار بهتری از پیراها دارن. برای مثال کاردرمانی و گفتار درمانی که کیس هاشون روز ب روز داره میره بالا. البته متاسفانه !

----------


## loading

up

----------


## dars

> بازار کار ب شدت خرابی داره ، کار زیاده اما درامد خیلی کمه. دختر خالم داتشجو دکترا بهشتی ماهی ۳ تومن داره حقوق میگیره از دوتا بیمارستان.


دکترای چه شاخه ای از علوم آز رو داره

----------


## AShkan Milani

دوستان با 2500 منطقه 3 میشه بینایی سنجی قبول شد؟ حداقل رتبه باید چقدر باشه؟

----------


## ZAPATA

:Yahoo (118):

----------


## mehrab98

> دکترای چه شاخه ای از علوم آز رو داره


دکترا خون شناسی

----------


## dars

> دکترا خون شناسی


هماتولوژی منظورته 
خیلی رشته ی خوبیه بنده خدا چه زحمتی کشیده بهش برسه ما فامیلمون ارشد هماتو داره دانشگاه تدریس می کنه
ولی درس خوندن ارشد و دکترا تو رشته های علوم پایه خیلی زحمت داره به حق واقعیشون تو ایران نمی رسن ولی تو خارج از ایران اینا رو رو هوا می قاپن

----------


## mehrab98

> هماتولوژی منظورته 
> خیلی رشته ی خوبیه بنده خدا چه زحمتی کشیده بهش برسه ما فامیلمون ارشد هماتو داره دانشگاه تدریس می کنه
> ولی درس خوندن ارشد و دکترا تو رشته های علوم پایه خیلی زحمت داره به حق واقعیشون تو ایران نمی رسن ولی تو خارج از ایران اینا رو رو هوا می قاپن


اینم تو شهید بهشتی درس میده یکم ولی هیئت علمی نیست... 
ولی خب به چ دردی میخوره از کار خارج دانشگاه سرخورده شده بعد این همه درس خوندن

----------


## black diamond

> دوستان با 2500 منطقه 3 میشه بینایی سنجی قبول شد؟ حداقل رتبه باید چقدر باشه؟


زیر گروه یکت چنده؟؟
منظورم کشوریه زیر گروه یکه

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

* کلا توی دنیا رشته های  بیمارستانی اوضاع خوبی دارن*

----------


## Mohamad_R

برام جالبه تجربی تا کی کشش داره ! کی میخواد اشباع شه؟ 
دلم برا ریاضی ها میسوخه بیچاره ها یه دوره ای داشتن ولی تو اوج محو شدن

----------


## فیزیوتراپ

بینایی و شنوایی هم به نظر من درجه 1 حساب میشن.

----------


## NormaL

> به نظرم اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی قبول شدید برید. پیراپزشکی همون اتاق عمل و هوشبری و علوم آز و ... هس.
> راستی من لیسانس شیمی کاربردی هستم از دانشگاه تبریز (سراسری) و اطلاعاتی در مورد شیمی آینده اون و ارشد و دکتری و تغییر رشته به دارو و ... دارم اگه سوالی داشتید در حد اطلاعاتم جواب میدم.
> ولی یه جواب کلی به همتون میدم اینکه : بنده داوطلب کنکور 94 تجربی هستم


چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟

----------


## NormaL

> برام جالبه تجربی تا کی کشش داره ! کی میخواد اشباع شه؟ 
> دلم برا ریاضی ها میسوخه بیچاره ها یه دوره ای داشتن ولی تو اوج محو شدن


و دلم میخواد اگه این اتفاق برا تجربی افتاد قیافه تک تک پدر و مادرایی که با زور و ضرب بچشونو انداختن تو تجربی ببینم

----------


## NormaL

جالبه که زیست شناسی از شیمی هم کمتر رای آورده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟


کیا می تونن تو آزمون تخصصی شیمی دارویی (Pharmaceutical Chemistry) شرکت کنن؟ (بر اساس دفترچه آزمون دکتری تخصصی داروسازی سال 1400)
دکتری عمومی داروسازی
کارشناسی ارشد داروسازی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی دارویی
.
این رو تو  سایت پایین دیدم

http://doctorabad.com/blog/what-is-p...ical-chemistry

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟



 هر ساله ازمون هایی داریم که یکیش انتقال از پیرا پزشکی به پزشکی هستش ( پرستاری به پزشکی یا فیزیوتراپی به پزشکی ) و یکی هم برخی رشته های علوم پایه هست که هرساله وزارت بهداشت اعلام میکنه که میتونن شرکت کنن به داروسازی . 
یکیش شیمی محض و کاربردیه که فرد بایستی مدرک کارشناسی داشته باشه + ازمون تخصص داروسازی شرکت کنه . 

اگه قبول شد میتونه تخصص داروسازی بخونه و ادامه تحصیلش به این شکل باشه  . اما 

1- پذیرش خیلی خیلی کمه و حدودا 20 نفر هر سال 
2- مجوز احداث داروخانه به فرد تعلق نمیگیره ، چون باید برای داروخانه داروسازی عمومی داشت. و غلناً فرد با یه مدرک تخصص یا باید بره پیش داروخونه داری که شاید عمومی خونده زیر دست بشه، یا بره سمت شرکت دارویی که باتوجه به وضع مملکت بعید بدونم کشش و الویت بندی شرکت ها ایجاب کنه خود داروساز رو ول کنن و مثلا کسی که با ازمون اومده رو بردارن



ولی در همین حیطه محض ، ارشد شیمی دارویی و بیوشیمی و بایو و پلیمر ( که قسمتیش میره به داروسازی) تقسیم میشه . که شاید از داروسازی در مراحلی جلو تره .



در کل از سرتون بپرونید که شیمی محض یا علوم کاربردی به داروسازی برید یا شاخه های منفرد تجربی یا ریاضی ، خوشبختانه علوم پایه اونقدر وسیع و بیس هست که واقعا خیلی نا انصافیه صنعت و عمده رو ول کنی و بری سمت شیمی دارویی و در نهایت زیر دست بشی و تکنسین یه جایی! 
مباحث مدیریت انرژی و کوانتوم و پلیمر به خودی خود چند سرگردن از داروسازی بالا ترند . حالا واقعا ایران رو استثناء بگیریم که ارشد شیمی میاد و نسخه پیچ میشه با اون همه دنگ فنگی که با دروس کشیده . 
ولی رشته ای هست که بتونی با انتشار تسهیل شده اپلای کنی. پزشکی و دارو برا اپلای ازمون و هزار چیز دارن که میشه انتقال فعال با مصرف انرژی و دغدغه*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟


نمیشه

----------


## asal_tf

> چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟


فقط باید کنکور کارشناسی به پزشکی رو بدی. غیر از اون هیچ راه دیگه ای وجود نداره
اینو بخون
https://amirgharebaghi.com/%d9%be%d8...1%d8%a7%d9%86/

----------


## NormaL

> نمیشه


یعنی سال ۹۳ میشده آقا سعید الان نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (5): 
گیج شدم

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> چجوری میشه از شیمی رفت به دارو؟


من معلمم کارشناسی شیمی محض ارشد شیمی آلی خونده بود می‌گفت میتونی برای دکترای داروسازی (مرحله بعد ارشد دارو) کنکور بدی و اگه قبول شدی نصف واحدات تطابق میخوره ولی نمیدونم مجوز داروخونه هم میدن یا نه

----------


## saeid_NRT

> یعنی سال ۹۳ میشده آقا سعید الان نمیشه؟
> گیج شدم


من که میدونم شما به هوای پیچوندن دکتری داروسازی میخای بیای داروخونه بزنی :Yahoo (20):  ولی نمیتونی. یکی اژ شرایط احداث داروخونه داشتن دکتری داروسازیه. غیر اون نمیشه. تو نت هست سایت وزارت بهداشت. سرچ کنی پیدا میشه. 
ولی نه کلا میخای با دیدگاه شیمی تو زمینه دارو کار کنی، از همه شاخه های شیمی میتونی مثل شیمی معدنی، آلی، شیمی فیزیک، شیمی دارویی.
#به دکتری شیمی آلی یا شیمی دارویی محوز تاسیس داروخونه نمیدن. قطعا.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> من معلمم کارشناسی شیمی محض ارشد شیمی آلی خونده بود می‌گفت میتونی برای دکترای داروسازی (مرحله بعد ارشد دارو) کنکور بدی و اگه قبول شدی نصف واحدات تطابق میخوره ولی نمیدونم مجوز داروخونه هم میدن یا نه


اره یه سری واحدا رو میشه تطبیق داد. تمام عمومیا( اندیشه، اخلاق، زبان عمومی. ادبیات تاریخ و...) یه سری تخصصی ها رو همیشه مث شیمی عمومی، الی، تجزیه و ... ولی اخه چه کاریه؟! از همون اول بشین واسه دارو بخون خیلی ریسکه به هوای قبول شدن تو دارو بری شیمی بخونی!!! 
فقط زمانی شیمی بخونید که قصد رفتن به خارج از کشور رو دارید. در غیر این صورت اصلا دور و برشم نچرخید! کلا غلوم پایه رو بیخیال شید اگه ذره ای شک دارید که نمیتونید مهاجرت کنید. اینو یه استخون ترکونده داره بهتون میگه. 
از طرفی تو رشته های وزارت بهداشت، هر سالی که دیر میکنید برای وارد شدن، ضربه بزرگی به اینده تون میزنید. چه برسه چاهار سال بخونی بعد کنکور بدی دربیای در نیای... بعدشم بعد چاهار سال این انرژی که الان دارید تحلیل میزه هزارتا مشکل سر راهتون پیدا میشه. هرگز توصیه نمیکنم. مگر اینکه الان مدرک کارشناسی رو داری و حالا میخای کنکور بدی. این بازم نسبتا بهتره. ولی وقتتو هدر بدی که بعدا دوباره کنکور میدم بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیته

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

از نشانه های یک جهان سومی و عقب افتاده این هست که مشاغل رو طبقه بندی کنن، فاجعه بار تر از اون طبقه بندی مشاغلی که نیازمند کسب دانش و تحصیلات دانشگاهی هستن، مردم ایران کلا علاقه دارن هر چیزی طبقه بندی بشه و بالایی و پایینی داشته باشن، همین هم باعث این اختلافات طبقاتی و وضع **** مملکت شده، دوستان این درجه بندی رشته های دانشگاهی کار مافیای کنکوره که میخوان پول گنده بچاپن تا همتون رتبه یک بشید و برید پزشکی تهران و بعدش هم تخصص ارتوپدی و مغز و اعصاب بگیرید فقط نمیدونم بعدش پرستار نباشه چیکار میخوان بکنن یا پزشک بیمار رو به کدوم آزمایشگاه بفرسته تا آزمایش خون بیمار رو بگیره یا اونی که توسط ارتوپد تعویض مفصل شده چجور دوباره به زندگی عادی برگرده...

----------


## hannaneh.b

بچه هانظرتون راجع به رادیولوژی چیه؟بازارکارش خوبه؟

----------


## lix_Max

> بچه هانظرتون راجع به رادیولوژی چیه؟بازارکارش خوبه؟


شنیدم زیاد جالب نیست جدیدا بازار کارش

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hannaneh.b


بچه هانظرتون راجع به رادیولوژی چیه؟بازارکارش خوبه؟


خط بکش، میکرو بهتر تر از اینه ، لاقل جنبه اپلای داره*

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> *
> 
> خط بکش، میکرو بهتر تر از اینه ، لاقل جنبه اپلای داره*


دانشگاه ازاد ها همه میکرو دارن بدون کنکور بعد اینکه رادیولوژی هم سالانه خیلیییی کم پذیرش داره و من تا حالا بیکار ازش ندیدم اگه بتونی توی کلینیک یا بیمارستان استخدام شی حقوق خوبی هم داره و میتونی با یه متخصص تو این رشته خودتم کلینیک بزنی
یعنی چی یه رشته که جزو رشته های علوم پزشکی هست و با رتبه های خوب پذیرش داره وسالانه کمتر از 900 نفر و برمیداره رو میکوبی میگی یه رشته درپیت ازاد بهتره؟؟؟؟

----------


## miss_shadow

یه جوری میگن اپلای  انگار خونه خاله یا یه مسافت یه ساعته س! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh,m


دانشگاه ازاد ها همه میکرو دارن بدون کنکور بعد اینکه رادیولوژی هم سالانه خیلیییی کم پذیرش داره و من تا حالا بیکار ازش ندیدم اگه بتونی توی کلینیک یا بیمارستان استخدام شی حقوق خوبی هم داره و میتونی با یه متخصص تو این رشته خودتم کلینیک بزنی
یعنی چی یه رشته که جزو رشته های علوم پزشکی هست و با رتبه های خوب پذیرش داره وسالانه کمتر از 900 نفر و برمیداره رو میکوبی میگی یه رشته درپیت ازاد بهتره؟؟؟؟



1- اولا برگردید از اول بخونید 
2- مگر گفتم آزاد؟ 
3-کلهم الویت انتخاب من اونطرفه ، چون علناً برنامه چیدم که برم از اینجا، و رشته ای که میخوام بردارم بعد گزینش امثال شما خواهند گفت که یارو خنگه اینو برداشته 
4-شما تا کدوم مقطع میکروبیولوژی رو دیدی؟ حتما یه نگاهی به درامد هیت علمی بنداز
5-رادیولوژی همراه با دیگر رشته ها ، طبق لایحه و دستورات علوم پزشکی و بهداشت دچار فیلتر شدید شده ، از لحاظ اشتغال زایی ، اینطوری نیست که هپلی هپول یه متخصص منگ گیر بیاری کلینیک بزنی، شرایط داره ، و نسبت اماری و منطقه بندی داره ، یا هم باس پول گزاف بدی ساختمان پزشکان یه جا برات جا باز کنن . یاهم بسنده کن به حکم دولتی باد منسک بیمارستان  
6- موفق باشید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


یه جوری میگن اپلای  انگار خونه خاله یا یه مسافت یه ساعته س!


خب ، همه نگاه به وضیعت میکنن و میگن . خب وقتی امکانش هست چرا بندازمش دور؟*

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> *
> 
> 1- اولا برگردید از اول بخونید 
> 2- مگر گفتم آزاد؟ 
> 3-کلهم الویت انتخاب من اونطرفه ، چون علناً برنامه چیدم که برم از اینجا، و رشته ای که میخوام بردارم بعد گزینش امثال شما خواهند گفت که یارو خنگه اینو برداشته 
> 4-شما تا کدوم مقطع میکروبیولوژی رو دیدی؟ حتما یه نگاهی به درامد هیت علمی بنداز
> 5-رادیولوژی همراه با دیگر رشته ها ، طبق لایحه و دستورات علوم پزشکی و بهداشت دچار فیلتر شدید شده ، از لحاظ اشتغال زایی ، اینطوری نیست که هپلی هپول یه متخصص منگ گیر بیاری کلینیک بزنی، شرایط داره ، و نسبت اماری و منطقه بندی داره ، یا هم باس پول گزاف بدی ساختمان پزشکان یه جا برات جا باز کنن . یاهم بسنده کن به حکم دولتی باد منسک بیمارستان  
> 6- موفق باشید*



شما نگفتی برای خودت میگی
 درکل اکثرا میرن این رشته که هیت علمی بشن  :Yahoo (4):  اگه به اونه با همه رشته ها میشه شد ولی درکل مشخصه که کسی حتی بدترین رشته علوم پزشکی رو ول نمیکنه بره میکرو بخونه این یه واقعیته مگر افرادی با دیدگاه شما که خیلی کمن 
شمام موفق باشی :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh,m



شما نگفتی برای خودت میگی
 درکل اکثرا میرن این رشته که هیت علمی بشن  اگه به اونه با همه رشته ها میشه شد ولی درکل مشخصه که کسی حتی بدترین رشته علوم پزشکی رو ول نمیکنه بره میکرو بخونه این یه واقعیته مگر افرادی با دیدگاه شما که خیلی کمن 
شمام موفق باشی


نه بابا من درپیت، میرم شیمی محض

نه منظورم ببین در اونطرف مرز رشته هایی با موقیعت ادامه دار از لحاظ تحقیق و پژوهش همیشه موقیعت بهتری داشتن . میکروبیلوژی امکان تحقیق و ادامه دادن زیاد تری نسبت به رادیولوژی داره ( طیف وسعتشون مد نظرمه) از همین روال عرض میکنم*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




نه بابا من درپیت، میرم شیمی محض

نه منظورم ببین در اونطرف مرز رشته هایی با موقیعت ادامه دار از لحاظ تحقیق و پژوهش همیشه موقیعت بهتری داشتن . میکروبیلوژی امکان تحقیق و ادامه دادن زیاد تری نسبت به رادیولوژی داره ( طیف وسعتشون مد نظرمه) از همین روال عرض میکنم


ممد وجدانا شیمی محض وضع رفتنش خوبه؟والا من دیگه به غلط کردن افتادم موندم پشت کنکور نه ااینکه وضعم بدتره خیلی بهتره ولی تهش پزشکی هم بیااری وضع رفتن  افتضاحه الان پیش خودم میگم خاک تو سرت پرستاری میخوندی راحت میشدی میرفتی ازاین خراب شده_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ببینید دوستاان رادیولوژی و بینایی سنجی و اکثر رشته های توانبخشی و در کنار اینا پرستااری هوشبری اتااق عمل و ...کار دارن رنج درامدیش متفاوت مثلا رشته های توانبخشی سقف نداره یهو تاا خداا تومان بسته به توانت درمیاری ولی رشته های پرستاری و هوشبری رادیو...سقف دارن نهایت دوازده تومان دربیاری مثلاا نهاااایت ولی کاار داری منتهاا بین اینا پرستاری فیزیو وضعیت رفتنش خوبه ولی باقیش نه خودتون با هر رشته اای میتونید برید از ایران ولی هزینه کردن میخواد که مثلا پرستااری بخونید هزینه خییییلی کمتری دااره در قیاس با باقی رشته ها و اینکه رشته اای به اسم هوشبری اتاق عمل مامایی نداریم هیچ جای دنیا شما نهاایت تو اایران کار بکنی با هزینه هم نمیتونید برید از طریق این رشته ها ولی مثلا خداتوماان هزینه کنیدد میتونید ادامه تحصیل بینایی و فیزیو رادیو رو تو کشوراای دیگه بدید که معادل مثلا یجورایی پزشک متخصص اایران بشید ولی خدااتومان هزینه میخوااد اونم به دلار اانقدر هزینه میخواد که اگه از پسش برمیاد پاشید برید یهو از اول خاارج پزشکی بخونید_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_تو رشته های مختلف پیرا من پرستاار و فیزیوتراپ و بیناایی سنج شنوایی سنج بیکار ندیدم رادیو گفتاردرمانی کاردرمانی هوشبری اتاق عمل هم خوب هستن وضعیت کاارشون کار پیدا میکنید حالا بسته به توان و پتانسیلتون یکم بالاا پایین ولی میکرو بیلوژی علوم ازمایشگاهی و ...تاا دلتون بخواد بیکار دیدم_

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> _ببینید دوستاان رادیولوژی و بینایی سنجی و اکثر رشته های توانبخشی و در کنار اینا پرستااری هوشبری اتااق عمل و ...کار دارن رنج درامدیش متفاوت مثلا رشته های توانبخشی سقف نداره یهو تاا خداا تومان بسته به توانت درمیاری ولی رشته های پرستاری و هوشبری رادیو...سقف دارن نهایت دوازده تومان دربیاری مثلاا نهاااایت ولی کاار داری منتهاا بین اینا پرستاری فیزیو وضعیت رفتنش خوبه ولی باقیش نه خودتون با هر رشته اای میتونید برید از ایران ولی هزینه کردن میخواد که مثلا پرستااری بخونید هزینه خییییلی کمتری دااره در قیاس با باقی رشته ها و اینکه رشته اای به اسم هوشبری اتاق عمل مامایی نداریم هیچ جای دنیا شما نهاایت تو اایران کار بکنی با هزینه هم نمیتونید برید از طریق این رشته ها ولی مثلا خداتوماان هزینه کنیدد میتونید ادامه تحصیل بینایی و فیزیو رادیو رو تو کشوراای دیگه بدید که معادل مثلا یجورایی پزشک متخصص اایران بشید ولی خدااتومان هزینه میخوااد اونم به دلار اانقدر هزینه میخواد که اگه از پسش برمیاد پاشید برید یهو از اول خاارج پزشکی بخونید_


والا منم خیلی به غلط کردن افتادم از پشت موندنم پارسال هوشبری و اتاق عمل میاوردم الان حس میکنم شاید امسال اونم نیارم حس میکنم این حس این موقع ها طبیعیه ها ولی امسال فقط یکی از این پیرا هارو بیارم اشک شوق میریزم :Yahoo (4): 
مهم اینه الان رتبه چی میشه و کدومو میتونیم بیاریم وگرنه اره همه میدونن فیزیو و بینایی از بقیه بهترن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*لامصب انتخاب طبیعی ایران طوری شده که گونه های کنکوری همه فکر شارش ژن اند*

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستانی که میخان مهاجرت کنن توصیه م اینه که اول مطمئن بشید که میتونید مهاجرت کنید یا نه؟! ینی از همه جوانب بسنجید با کسایی که دارن همون رشته رو تو خارج میخونن صحبت کنید. خوب جواب میدن اتفاقا خوب هم راهنمایی میکنن از این بابت نگران نباشید. شایدم حالا یه حرفی گفت که به ذهنت نرسیده بود... پس حتما مشورت کنید
بی گدار به اب نزنید که خطرناکه

----------


## Fatemehiyy

گویا همه رشته ها بازارکار ندارن:/

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

درجه بندی رشته ها کار اشتباه و پست است
درجه بندی رشته ها برای این ایجاد شد تا مافیای کنکور و انتشارات مختلف، برای کسب سود بیشتر، دانش اموزان رو به سمت رشته‌هایی خاص سوق بدهند.
علت اینکه این روزها این رشته ها بطور فیک خاص اند، بخاطر سختی آنها نیست،بلکه به خاطر سیاست ها و مصوبات غلط نظام اداری کشور است.

----------


## _Aramesh_

بطور کلی از نظر فقط بازار کار
دسته اول اون سه تا رشته اصلیه
دسته دوم توانبخشی هاست
دسته سوم فرهنگیان 
دسته چهارم باقی پیراها به ترتیب:پرستاری.هوشبری.رادیو.  اتاق عمل .مامایی.علوم ازمایشگاهی.فوریت.
دسته پنجم هم دیگ باقی مثل شیمی کاربردی و محضو...

نکتهههه: این یه جمع بندی کلیه تو هر منطفه ای از کشور ممکنه میزان بازارکار هر رشته فرق داشته باشه مثلا شمال توانبخشی زیاد داره خب بازارکارشم کمتره

تمااااام.دیگه برید بشینید بخونید بعد نتایج وقت برا انتخاب زیااااده

----------


## n3gin2000

> دوستانی که میخان مهاجرت کنن توصیه م اینه که اول مطمئن بشید که میتونید مهاجرت کنید یا نه؟! ینی از همه جوانب بسنجید با کسایی که دارن همون رشته رو تو خارج میخونن صحبت کنید. خوب جواب میدن اتفاقا خوب هم راهنمایی میکنن از این بابت نگران نباشید. شایدم حالا یه حرفی گفت که به ذهنت نرسیده بود... پس حتما مشورت کنید
> بی گدار به اب نزنید که خطرناکه


ماهاکه شوهرپولدلرودست ودلبازوعشق خارج نداریم چیکارکنیم :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (117):  :Y (708):  :Y (502):  :Y (739):

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> ماهاکه شوهرپولدلرودست ودلبازوعشق خارج نداریم چیکارکنیم


شوهرتو بذار برو
 :Yahoo (94):  :Y (416):  :Y (567):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ماهاکه شوهرپولدلرودست ودلبازوعشق خارج نداریم چیکارکنیم


من فقط یه خسته نباشی خدمتت عرض میکنم و جوابتو نمیدم :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستانی که میخان مهاجرت کنن توصیه م اینه که اول مطمئن بشید که میتونید مهاجرت کنید یا نه؟! ینی از همه جوانب بسنجید با کسایی که دارن همون رشته رو تو خارج میخونن صحبت کنید. خوب جواب میدن اتفاقا خوب هم راهنمایی میکنن از این بابت نگران نباشید. شایدم حالا یه حرفی گفت که به ذهنت نرسیده بود... پس حتما مشورت کنید
> بی گدار به اب نزنید که خطرناکه


سلام 
ببخشید من یک سوال داشتم .
از نظر شما بین سه رشته برتر تجربی کدومش تا چندسال آینده امکان مهاجرت شغلی راحت تر به اروپا یا کانادا رو داره؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام 
> ببخشید من یک سوال داشتم .
> از نظر شما بین سه رشته برتر تجربی کدومش تا چندسال آینده امکان مهاجرت شغلی راحت تر به اروپا یا کانادا رو داره؟


اطلاعات کاملی راجع به این سوالت ندارم. ولی مهاجرت تو این رشته ها خیلی زیاد شده. ینی امکان مهاجرت هست و صرفه هم داره.

----------


## hannaneh.b

> شنیدم زیاد جالب نیست جدیدا بازار کارش


اره منم شنیدم متاسفانه..واقعااوضاع خیلی بدشده فقط تعدادمحدودی ازرشته های پیراپزشکی موندن که بازارکارشون خوبه بقیه هرکدوم روتحقیق می کنی می بینی بدشده

----------


## hannaneh.b

اخه من هنوزتصمیم قطعی نگرفتم واسه مهاجرت اول بایدچندسال اینجاکارکنم بعداشایدکاری رفتم نه تحصیلی

----------


## hannaneh.b

> *
> 
> خط بکش، میکرو بهتر تر از اینه ، لاقل جنبه اپلای داره*


می خواستم ریپلایتون کنم یادم رفت پست بالایی روباشمابودم

----------


## zahra.km

> اطلاعات کاملی راجع به این سوالت ندارم. ولی مهاجرت تو این رشته ها خیلی زیاد شده. ینی امکان مهاجرت هست و صرفه هم داره.


چند صفحه ی قبل تر گفته بودین که تو رشته های وزارت بهداشت هرچقد دیرتر وارد بشی وضعیت بدتره
می خواستم بپرسم رشته های وزارت بهداشت شامل دوم رشته ها میشه و چرا گفته بودین که دیر وارد شدن بده؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


چند صفحه ی قبل تر گفته بودین که تو رشته های وزارت بهداشت هرچقد دیرتر وارد بشی وضعیت بدتره
می خواستم بپرسم رشته های وزارت بهداشت شامل دوم رشته ها میشه و چرا گفته بودین که دیر وارد شدن بده؟


خب مثل بقیه وزارت خونه ها پر میشه و نیروی کار احتیاج ندارن . 

20 سال پیش شرکت نفت خروار خروار نیرو بر میداشت، اما الان تقریبا صفر صفر!*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> چند صفحه ی قبل تر گفته بودین که تو رشته های وزارت بهداشت هرچقد دیرتر وارد بشی وضعیت بدتره
> می خواستم بپرسم رشته های وزارت بهداشت شامل دوم رشته ها میشه و چرا گفته بودین که دیر وارد شدن بده؟


اره تقریبا همه رشته ها همینن. ولی بازم رشته های توانبخشی وضعیت بهتری دارن. منظورم از لحاظ پر شدن ضرفیت شهرها و شهرستان ها بود.

----------


## _Aramesh_

> اره منم شنیدم متاسفانه..واقعااوضاع خیلی بدشده فقط تعدادمحدودی ازرشته های پیراپزشکی موندن که بازارکارشون خوبه بقیه هرکدوم روتحقیق می کنی می بینی بدشده


رادیولوژی چون اکثر کسایی که سابقه کار زیادی دارن میرن چندتا بیمارستان کار میکنن متاسفانه چیزی برا فارغ التحصیلی ها نمی مونه. اما اینکه میگن بازار کار نداره به این معنا نیست که کلا کارتون پیدا نمیشه.پیدا میشه اما به سختی . از پیرها هم فقط توانبخشی ها الان وضعشون خوبه چون تو پذیرش دانشجو محدودیت دارن....

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

بینایی سنجی بهتره

----------


## saeid_NRT

هر کی رفت منم ببره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

بینایی و فیزیو عالین

----------


## melodii

بینایی سنجی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_شیمی در مقایسه با بقیه فکر کنم بیشتر درجه سه حساب بشه_

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> _شیمی در مقایسه با بقیه فکر کنم بیشتر درجه سه حساب بشه_


بنظرم شیمی دانشگاه تاپ درجه یک محسوب میشه :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahrou


بنظرم شیمی دانشگاه تاپ درجه یک محسوب میشه


خدا عمر بده با شیمی زخمی کنم همه رو البته کم کم 7 سال اینده 

ولی نمیدونم اون موقع انجمنی خواهد بود یا نه؟*

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> *
> 
> خدا عمر بده با شیمی زخمی کنم همه رو البته کم کم 7 سال اینده 
> 
> ولی نمیدونم اون موقع انجمنی خواهد بود یا نه؟*


به امید خدا :Yahoo (16): ...موفق باشید :Yahoo (65): 

ان شاءالله پا برجاست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

سلام رفقا
بعد از مدت ها دارم پست میذارم://

اینجا کسی هست که فارغ التحصیل همین رشته های درجه دو باشه؟

----------


## Bahar1377

به نظرم این تقسیم بندی اشتباهه.
درجه ۱: پزشکی، دندان، دارو
درجه ۲: پیراپزشکی
درجه ۳: علوم پایه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_رشته های علوم پایه درجه هزاره حقیقت داخل ایران دو زار نمیارزه مگه چندتاشرکت بیوتکنولوژی یا تو زمینه شیمی یا دارو داریم ماا؟کلا تو ایران ااکثر فارغ التحصیل هاش به درامد نیم میلیون هم نمیرسن تو رشتشون رشته های علوم پاایه بدرد علاقه مندااش میخوره که درست حسابی تو ااین زمینه درس بخونن که بعدا بتونن برن خاارج مگرنه ایراان اصلا بدرد نمیخوره مثل خیلی از رشته هاای مهندسی ااون سه تاا رشته تاپ تجربی هم فقط بدرد ایران میخوره میتونن پول دربیارن وااسه خااج رفتن از سیصد زاویه مختلفف جر میخورن رشته های درجه دومی که تو ااین صفحه هم اشاره کردید رشته هاایی هستن که حقوق متوسط گااهاا خوبی هم داارن رفتنش هم خیبلی سخت نیست ولی خوب همون پرستاری هم که میگن خارج رفتنش عالیه کلی سختی خودشو دااره در مقایسه با مهندسی ها و علوم پایه ها خیلی سخته رفتنش کلا هم تو در امد هم تو مهاجرت دقیقا میانگین سه تا رشته و علوم پایه هستن_

----------


## MMdibi

من یکم تحقیق کردم میگم:
1- اگر میخوایید سریع برید خارج ،اولویت پذیرش : علوم پایه و مهندسی » » » پرستاری و پیراپزشکی ها » دارو » پزشکی و دندان

2- از هوشبری و ... ازمون به پرستاری هست ،امسال 2 تا برگزار شده ولی امکان داره برگزار نشه اصلا،بستگی به وضعیت و تعداد پرستار ها داره

3- پرستاری به پزشکی هم برگزار میشه،ولی حدود 10 نفر میخواد که خب کنکور راحت تر هست

4- امسال به داروساز ها کمک کردن و شما راحت تر میتونید داروخانه بزنید،
مثلا قبلا فقط با کار کردن بهتون امتیاز میدادن، الان بابات اندازه مغازه،لباس فرم کارکنان ، داشتن اتاق های ... و ... میتونید امتیاز بگیرید،
و قبلا اگر یک داروخانه اون اطراف بود، شما نمیتونستید داروخانه بزنید تو حریمش،الان دو تا دارو خانه بزرگ و مجهز؛شما میتونید برید وسطشون داروخانه بزنید.

5- از یک علوم آزمایشگاهی پرسیدم گفت شرایطشون اصلا خوب نیست ، پرستاری دو سه لول بهتره (از نظر حقوق و مزایای شغلی و داشتن و ... )

6- یک داروساز داخل طرحش حدود 8 میلیون درامد داره،بعدا زیاد میشه.(با یک شیفت،اگر عصر هم بره دوبرابر میشه)

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> من یکم تحقیق کردم میگم:
> 1- اگر میخوایید سریع برید خارج ،اولویت پذیرش : علوم پایه و مهندسی » » » پرستاری و پیراپزشکی ها » دارو » پزشکی و دندان
> 
> 2- از هوشبری و ... ازمون به پرستاری هست ،امسال 2 تا برگزار شده ولی امکان داره برگزار نشه اصلا،بستگی به وضعیت و تعداد پرستار ها داره
> 
> 3- پرستاری به پزشکی هم برگزار میشه،ولی حدود 10 نفر میخواد که خب کنکور راحت تر هست
> 
> 4- امسال به داروساز ها کمک کردن و شما راحت تر میتونید داروخانه بزنید،
> مثلا قبلا فقط با کار کردن بهتون امتیاز میدادن، الان بابات اندازه مغازه،لباس فرم کارکنان ، داشتن اتاق های ... و ... میتونید امتیاز بگیرید،
> ...


بله دقیقا همینه.
پ.ن: خدا به بچه های پزشکی رحم کرد که این طرح افزایش ۳۰ درصد ظرفیت لیسانس به پزشکی تصویب نشد، و گرنه پزشکیم میرفت بغل رشته های درجه ۳ و ۴

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahrou


بنظرم شیمی دانشگاه تاپ درجه یک محسوب میشه




اون که 100 درصد 
من همین حسابداری رو دانشگاه تهران بودم دیگه ......._

----------


## Amf1384

> به نظرم این تقسیم بندی اشتباهه.
> درجه ۱: پزشکی، دندان، دارو
> درجه ۲: پیراپزشکی
> درجه ۳: علوم پایه


احسنت

----------


## reza fff

> به نظرم این تقسیم بندی اشتباهه.
> درجه ۱: پزشکی، دندان، دارو
> درجه ۲: پیراپزشکی
> درجه ۳: علوم پایه


فیزیو هم باید درجه یک جساب کنیم...خیلی خوبه

----------


## mh81

شنوایی شناسی بازار کارش خوبه؟

----------


## Saudade

عنوان تاپیک رو خوندم
و چشمم خورد به *درجه 2 
*و بحث *تقسیم بندی رشته ها* که تو تاپیک مطرحه...
 نمیدونم باید گریه کنم یا بخندم....  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NiLQwoV

ب شخصه شیمی محض رو انتخاب می‌کنم مخصوصا با رتبه حدودا ۶هزار ک میشه یه دانشگاه خوب رفت میگن بازار کارش اوکی نیست زیاد ولی اگه تلاش کرد و حسابی وقت و انرژی بزاری میتونی یه شغل خوب دست و پا کرد یا مهاجرت کرد مخصوصا کشور هایی ک ب متخصصین علوم پایه نیاز دارن مثل کره جنوبی و آلمان و...

----------


## NiLQwoV

یکی از اقوام ما تازه فارغ التحصیل شده از این و میگه بازار کار خوبی داره

----------

